# Wounded vet not a "True Hero"



## rightwinger

Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero

Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?

Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.

"Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.


The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.

Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."


----------



## Black_Label

Absolutely disgusting. Reminds me of the GOP thugs booing a proud solider that also happened to be gay during a GOP presidential debate in the recent primaries.

Vial animals they are.


----------



## signelect

Not every idiot that opens his mouth represents their party, look at the two of you, would your party want you two as their poster child, I don't think so


----------



## The T

Think Progress? NO THANK YOU

I'll go to another source and get the real deal...


----------



## Black_Label

The T said:


> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...



Please do, you can see how absolutely disgusting the GOP trash are by going after a war hero


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"WALSH: Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit him against the head and say, &#8220;Senator, you have to let people know you served! You have to talk about what you did!&#8221; He didn&#8217;t want to do it, wouldn&#8217;t do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him. That&#8217;s what&#8217;s so noble about our heroes. Now I&#8217;m running against a woman who, my God, that&#8217;s all she talks about. Our true heroes, it&#8217;s the last thing in the world they talk about. That&#8217;s why we&#8217;re so indebted and in awe of what they&#8217;ve done."

Hmmm. Not quite what you thought it was now is it?


----------



## Vast LWC

The T said:


> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...



Local affiliate news:

Walsh On Duckworth: True Heroes Don't Brag About Military Service | NBC Chicago


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Because Libs love soundbites, "That&#8217;s what&#8217;s so noble about our heroes. Now I&#8217;m running against a woman who, my God, that&#8217;s all she talks about. Our true heroes, it&#8217;s the last thing in the world they talk about. That&#8217;s why we&#8217;re so indebted and in awe of what they&#8217;ve done."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Walsh is right, Libs like Sen Blumenthal loved to talk about their military service


----------



## Warrior102

I love it when Liberals stop spitting on troops, burning American flags, calling vets babykillers and start faux "caring" about them.


----------



## Truthmatters

They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal


----------



## Vast LWC

How dare she talk about the service to her country she spent over 20 years doing!  The service she lost her legs to.

Doesn't she know she's not allowed to out-patriotism a Tea Party member?


----------



## Staidhup

Black_Label said:


> Absolutely disgusting. Reminds me of the GOP thugs booing a proud solider that also happened to be gay during a GOP presidential debate in the recent primaries.
> 
> Vial animals they are.



*I see your head is still stuck up your ass, time to see a proctologist now that you now have your new health insurance*


----------



## Warrior102

Truthmatters said:


> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal



A Silver Medal?

What's that dunce?


----------



## The T

CrusaderFrank said:


> "WALSH: Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit him against the head and say, Senator, you have to let people know you served! You have to talk about what you did! He didnt want to do it, wouldnt do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him. Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> Hmmm. Not quite what you thought it was now is it?


 
Nope. And I looked at a couple of different places. I don't take anything at face value, and why I needed to investigate it further.


----------



## Vast LWC

CrusaderFrank said:


> Walsh is right, Libs like Sen Blumenthal loved to talk about their military service



Yeah...

How about this:

When you serve 20 years in the military, and get both your legs blown off in Iraq, you can talk about how "Walsh is right".

Until then, you can shut your damn mouth and thank God people like this woman are willing to serve their country in your stead.


----------



## uscitizen

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local affiliate news:
> 
> Walsh On Duckworth: True Heroes Don't Brag About Military Service | NBC Chicago
Click to expand...


So Worrier is not a true hero according to Walsh?


----------



## Warrior102

The T said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "WALSH: Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit him against the head and say, Senator, you have to let people know you served! You have to talk about what you did! He didnt want to do it, wouldnt do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him. Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> Hmmm. Not quite what you thought it was now is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. And I looked at a couple of different places. I don't take anything at face value, and why I needed to investigate it further.
Click to expand...


You'll probably find it on Huff Post too. 

Doubtful anywhere else.


----------



## Leweman

I think it's kind of a jab toward the lady and a dick headed one at that.  He won't be re-elected.  But since when do liberals care about military service?  They don't even consider it a public service. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9URG8nlvAw]Shocking: Jim Moran says military service is not public service - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102

uscitizen said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local affiliate news:
> 
> Walsh On Duckworth: True Heroes Don't Brag About Military Service | NBC Chicago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Warrier is not a true hero according to Walsh?
Click to expand...


Does your fake service in Vietnam count?


----------



## Truthmatters

John Kerry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


they dont really care about soldiers


----------



## Warrior102

Vast LWC said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh is right, Libs like Sen Blumenthal loved to talk about their military service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> How about this:
> 
> When you serve 20 years in the military, and get both your legs blown off in Iraq, you can talk about how "Walsh is right".
> 
> Until then, you can shut your damn mouth and thank God people like this woman are willing to serve their country in your stead.
Click to expand...




When/where did you serve? In Vietnam with US Citizen?


----------



## Warrior102

Truthmatters said:


> John Kerry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> they dont really care about soldiers



Kerry wasn't a soldier, you fucking simpleton.


----------



## Black_Label

Staidhup said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely disgusting. Reminds me of the GOP thugs booing a proud solider that also happened to be gay during a GOP presidential debate in the recent primaries.
> 
> Vial animals they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I see your head is still stuck up your ass, time to see a proctologist now that you now have your new health insurance*
Click to expand...


That's the official seal of the united states republican party, the one you are a proud member of, american hero hating bastard.


----------



## The T

Warrior102 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "WALSH: Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit him against the head and say, Senator, you have to let people know you served! You have to talk about what you did! He didnt want to do it, wouldnt do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him. Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> Hmmm. Not quite what you thought it was now is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. And I looked at a couple of different places. I don't take anything at face value, and why I needed to investigate it further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll probably find it on Huff Post too.
> 
> Doubtful anywhere else.
Click to expand...

 
True. ALL leftist sites/Blogs.


----------



## Vast LWC

Warrior102 said:


> You'll probably find it on Huff Post too.
> 
> Doubtful anywhere else.



See my link to a local NBC affiliate above.

Also:

Chicago Tribune

USA Today

And yes, they are all opinion pieces, but they all contain direct quotes.


----------



## Warrior102

The T said:


> True. ALL leftist sites/Blogs.



I'm sure it'll be a hot topic in gaybars tonight too.


----------



## Black_Label

Here's another link, the teabag thugs have gone after her before as well

Iraq Vet Tammy Duckworth Takes on the Tea Party - Newsweek and The Daily Beast


----------



## Warrior102

Vast LWC said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably find it on Huff Post too.
> 
> Doubtful anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my link to a local NBC affiliate above.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Chicago Tribune
> 
> USA Today
> 
> And yes, they are all opinion pieces, but they all contain direct quotes.
Click to expand...


Are these running with the Bill Clinton "Loathing  the Military" pieces?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Vast LWC said:


> How dare she talk about the service to her country she spent over 20 years doing!  The service she lost her legs to.
> 
> Doesn't she know she's not allowed to out-patriotism a Tea Party member?



 "Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."

The entire quote


----------



## Warrior102

CrusaderFrank said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare she talk about the service to her country she spent over 20 years doing!  The service she lost her legs to.
> 
> Doesn't she know she's not allowed to out-patriotism a Tea Party member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> The entire quote
Click to expand...


Horrific. 

Earth shattering. 

You mean the Libs pulled something out of context and gave it a completely different meaning? 

Color me shocked.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Vast LWC said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh is right, Libs like Sen Blumenthal loved to talk about their military service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> How about this:
> 
> When you serve 20 years in the military, and get both your legs blown off in Iraq, you can talk about how "Walsh is right".
> 
> Until then, you can shut your damn mouth and thank God people like this woman are willing to serve their country in your stead.
Click to expand...


How about you go fuck yourself?


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local affiliate news:
> 
> Walsh On Duckworth: True Heroes Don't Brag About Military Service | NBC Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Warrier is not a true hero according to Walsh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does your fake service in Vietnam count?
Click to expand...




You just cannot underatand how some of us are not proud of their military servitude.


----------



## Charles_Main

signelect said:


> Not every idiot that opens his mouth represents their party, look at the two of you, would your party want you two as their poster child, I don't think so






Couple of real peaches.


----------



## Warrior102

uscitizen said:


> You just cannot underatand how some of us are not proud of their military servitude.



I cannot understand why you're a lying sack of never-serving shit.


----------



## Vast LWC

Warrior102 said:


> Are these running with the Bill Clinton "Loathing  the Military" pieces?



Wow, you must really be desperate.

Blaming Clinton?

Hell, why don't we just say Boooooosh made him do it?


----------



## Inthemiddle

The T said:


> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...



USA Today.


----------



## Warrior102

Vast LWC said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these running with the Bill Clinton "Loathing  the Military" pieces?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you must really be desperate.
> 
> Blaming Clinton?
> 
> Hell, why don't we just say Boooooosh made him do it?
Click to expand...


Why not Clinton? 
I don't recall Bush being disrepectful to troops. 
Clinton was- 

Cut and dry. 

He loathed us.

We loathed him.


----------



## The Infidel

CrusaderFrank said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare she talk about the service to her country she spent over 20 years doing!  The service she lost her legs to.
> 
> Doesn't she know she's not allowed to out-patriotism a Tea Party member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> The entire quote
Click to expand...


Context is a biotch


----------



## Inthemiddle

CrusaderFrank said:


> "WALSH: Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit him against the head and say, Senator, you have to let people know you served! You have to talk about what you did! He didnt want to do it, wouldnt do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him. Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> Hmmm. Not quite what you thought it was now is it?



Of course McCain wrote an entire book about it.  Duckworth is running on her history of work supporting veterans.  I don't think there is anything wrong with her pointing out that her dedication in fighting for veterans issues stems from a family tradition of military service and her own personal experiences as a wounded warrior.


----------



## Warrior102

Inthemiddle said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Today.
Click to expand...


Read the whole quote - in context, dumb fuck


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these running with the Bill Clinton "Loathing  the Military" pieces?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you must really be desperate.
> 
> Blaming Clinton?
> 
> Hell, why don't we just say Boooooosh made him do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not Clinton?
> I don't recall Bush being disrepectful to troops.
> Clinton was-
> 
> Cut and dry.
> 
> He loathed us.
> 
> We loathed him.
Click to expand...


Umm getting them killed and blown up in Iraq is not very respectful....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Inthemiddle said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Today.
Click to expand...


They left out (pun intended) the rest of the quote too

"Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."


----------



## Vast LWC

CrusaderFrank said:


> "Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> The entire quote



AND?

She served for most of her adult life.

Why wouldn't she talk about it?

At what point did talking about one's experience become something that politicians shouldn't talk about???

Poor little butt-hurt Joe Walsh wrapped himself in a Tea Party made American Flag, and he's got NOTHING on this chick.

Now he's whining about it.


----------



## uscitizen

Did Walsh serve?


----------



## Vast LWC

Warrior102 said:


> Why not Clinton?
> I don't recall Bush being disrepectful to troops.
> Clinton was-
> 
> Cut and dry.
> 
> He loathed us.
> 
> We loathed him.



Got a quote of Clinton disparaging military service?

But who the hell cares?

Is Bill Clinton running for office in this race?

Is George Bush?

Get over it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."



Didn't we just have a thread where all the liberals insisted  that serving and being wounded did not make one a hero? I guess NOW it does?

By the way? If the comments of one person represent the entire party does that mean I can quote several of the dumbest Liberals in Congress now and claim they speak for the whole party?


----------



## Vast LWC

The Infidel said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dare she talk about the service to her country she spent over 20 years doing!  The service she lost her legs to.
> 
> Doesn't she know she's not allowed to out-patriotism a Tea Party member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> The entire quote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context is a biotch
Click to expand...


Dude, even in context, it's still fucked up.

The woman served for over twenty years, and got her legs blown off while doing it.

What do you expect her to talk about on the subject of her experience?

*Her penchant for knitting???*


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> "WALSH: Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit him against the head and say, Senator, you have to let people know you served! You have to talk about what you did! He didnt want to do it, wouldnt do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him. Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> Hmmm. Not quite what you thought it was now is it?



Walsh gets to decide what "true heroes" get to talk about?

Who the fuck is he?

If McCain didn't want to talk about his POW experience, that was his right. If Duckworth wants to talk about her war experience, that is her right.  Both paid their dues.......Walsh didn't


----------



## The T

uscitizen said:


> Did Walsh serve?


 
Is this all of a sudden going to matter to you?


----------



## Vast LWC

RetiredGySgt said:


> Didn't we just have a thread where all the liberals insisted  that serving and being wounded did not make one a hero? I guess NOW it does?
> 
> By the way? If the comments of one person represent the entire party does that mean I can quote several of the dumbest Liberals in Congress now and claim they speak for the whole party?



First of all, serving and being wounded does in fact make one a hero.

John McCain was a fucking hero.  I didn't vote for him, but there is no damn reason why someone should try to stop him from talking about his service to this country during a political campaign.

And THAT is what Joe Walsh just did.

And no, Joe Walsh doesn't represent his entire party.  But he most certainly represents Joe Walsh.

And he is apparently a giant prick.


----------



## rightwinger

RetiredGySgt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we just have a thread where all the liberals insisted  that serving and being wounded did not make one a hero? I guess NOW it does?
> 
> By the way? If the comments of one person represent the entire party does that mean I can quote several of the dumbest Liberals in Congress now and claim they speak for the whole party?
Click to expand...


You concur that Joe Walsh is a Douchebag and that his party should disavow what he said?


----------



## Stephanie

You people don't have any room to talk, we saw how you all treated Bush, McCain, West, even Palin and she had a son in service

so shut up

USAtoday is getting as bad as the National Enquire


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

Truthmatters said:


> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal



Dimwits trashed McCain who was a POW.  How do you feel about that?


----------



## Vast LWC

Stephanie said:


> You people don't have any room to talk, we saw how you all treated Bush, McCain, West, even Palin and she had a son in service
> 
> so shut up
> 
> USAtoday is getting as bad as the National Enquire



Bush and Palin served in combat in what war exactly?  

At what point did someone disparage Palin's son's military service?

No-one EVER told John McCain he wasn't allowed to talk about his military record.  Not once.  So what the fuck are you talking about?

The answer to these questions are:

None, never, and you have no fucking clue.

And honestly, I don't even know who "West" is.

Seriously, you people need to either admit this guy is an asshole, or just shut the hell up about it, because every word that's coming out of your mouth in this thread makes you look like a bunch of partisan jaskasses.


----------



## Vast LWC

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Dimwits trashed McCain who was a POW.  How do you feel about that?



Give me one single example of the *Obama campaign* "trashing" McCain's military record.

Just one.

Until that, you have no point.


----------



## Ravi

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local affiliate news:
> 
> Walsh On Duckworth: True Heroes Don't Brag About Military Service | NBC Chicago
Click to expand...

Does she REALLY talk about it all the time or does he just have a chip on his shoulder?


----------



## Vast LWC

Ravi said:


> Does she REALLY talk about it all the time or does he just have a chip on his shoulder?



Personally, I don't care if she just repeats "I got my legs blown off in Iraq" as a friggin' mantra, like Rudy Giuliani did with 9/11.

Joe Walsh has no right to try to stop her from talking about it.


----------



## Ravi

Vast LWC said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she REALLY talk about it all the time or does he just have a chip on his shoulder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't care if she just repeats "I got my legs blown off in Iraq" as a friggin' mantra, like Rudy Giuliani did with 9/11.
> 
> Joe Walsh has no right to try to stop her from talking about it.
Click to expand...

True enough. It irritates me when people are always bringing up their service. Not that I would say that about a political opponent that was wounded in a war....Walsh may as well resign from the race.

I just have a feeling that he sees her without her limbs, limbs she lost fighting for HIS way of life and HIS stupid ass and feels guilty so he's struck out at her.


----------



## rightwinger

Ravi said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she REALLY talk about it all the time or does he just have a chip on his shoulder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't care if she just repeats "I got my legs blown off in Iraq" as a friggin' mantra, like Rudy Giuliani did with 9/11.
> 
> Joe Walsh has no right to try to stop her from talking about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True enough. It irritates me when people are always bringing up their service. Not that I would say that about a political opponent that was wounded in a war....Walsh may as well resign from the race.
> 
> I just have a feeling that he sees her without her limbs, limbs she lost fighting for HIS way of life and HIS stupid ass and feels guilty so he's struck out at her.
Click to expand...


I think he is running against a crippled war veteran and doesn't want the people to know


----------



## old navy

Warrior102 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Silver Medal?
> 
> What's that dunce?
Click to expand...


It's a fork and knife set. He won it at Walmart*


----------



## Caroljo

Truthmatters said:


> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal



Kerry was a traitor....he also threw his medals over the White House fence.  Just shows what a hero he was.  He didn't care about them, why should we have cared about him?


----------



## Caroljo

Truthmatters said:


> John Kerry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> they dont really care about soldiers



My son's a soldier...in Psy Ops...fuck you!


----------



## old navy

Vast LWC said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Clinton?
> I don't recall Bush being disrepectful to troops.
> Clinton was-
> 
> Cut and dry.
> 
> He loathed us.
> 
> We loathed him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a quote of Clinton disparaging military service?
> 
> But who the hell cares?
> 
> Is Bill Clinton running for office in this race?
> 
> Is George Bush?
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...


Clinton just had a banner year on the lecture curcuit. Damn that free market economy he and his kind loath so much.


----------



## Black_Label

rightwinger said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't care if she just repeats "I got my legs blown off in Iraq" as a friggin' mantra, like Rudy Giuliani did with 9/11.
> 
> Joe Walsh has no right to try to stop her from talking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> True enough. It irritates me when people are always bringing up their service. Not that I would say that about a political opponent that was wounded in a war....Walsh may as well resign from the race.
> 
> I just have a feeling that he sees her without her limbs, limbs she lost fighting for HIS way of life and HIS stupid ass and feels guilty so he's struck out at her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is running against a crippled war veteran and doesn't want the people to know
Click to expand...


The tea baggers are vial scum that will go as low as trashing war heroes. They truly know no low,...

Apparently a decorated hero that lost both of her legs serving her country is scum in their eyes,...


----------



## Caroljo

Vast LWC said:


> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dimwits trashed McCain who was a POW.  How do you feel about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me one single example of the *Obama campaign* "trashing" McCain's military record.
> 
> Just one.
> 
> Until that, you have no point.
Click to expand...


Dread said "DIMWITS TRASHED MCCAIN"...he never even mentioned Obama's campaign.  So you're admitting the Obama's campaign was full of dimwits? Lol!  
People on this board trashed McCains military record all the time....THOSE are the dimwits!....Dimwit


----------



## The T

Caroljo said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dimwits trashed McCain who was a POW. How do you feel about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me one single example of the *Obama campaign* "trashing" McCain's military record.
> 
> Just one.
> 
> Until that, you have no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dread said "DIMWITS TRASHED MCCAIN"...he never even mentioned Obama's campaign. So you're admitting the Obama's campaign was full of dimwits? Lol!
> People on this board trashed McCains military record all the time....THOSE are the dimwits!....Dimwit
Click to expand...

 
I have full respect for McCain's Military Service...his politics? Not so much.


----------



## Caroljo

The T said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me one single example of the *Obama campaign* "trashing" McCain's military record.
> 
> Just one.
> 
> Until that, you have no point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dread said "DIMWITS TRASHED MCCAIN"...he never even mentioned Obama's campaign. So you're admitting the Obama's campaign was full of dimwits? Lol!
> People on this board trashed McCains military record all the time....THOSE are the dimwits!....Dimwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have full respect for McCain's Military Service...his politics? Not so much.
Click to expand...


I agree....i wasn't crazy over voting for him in 2008, but in my eye's i didn't see what else i could do, besides not vote at all, and i won't do that....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Truthmatters said:


> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal



Was that a silver medal in lying? 
Has he signed his Form 180 yet?


----------



## The T

Caroljo said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dread said "DIMWITS TRASHED MCCAIN"...he never even mentioned Obama's campaign. So you're admitting the Obama's campaign was full of dimwits? Lol!
> People on this board trashed McCains military record all the time....THOSE are the dimwits!....Dimwit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have full respect for McCain's Military Service...his politics? Not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree....i wasn't crazy over voting for him in 2008, but in my eye's i didn't see what else i could do, besides not vote at all, and i won't do that....
Click to expand...

 
Good for you. Don't sit this one out. A B O...


----------



## chikenwing

If she is making her military service and sacrifice a focused point and off the issues then he as a point ,If not the shut the &&^%$ up.


----------



## Warrior102

uscitizen said:


> Did Walsh serve?



You didn't. 

So?


----------



## Amelia

Walsh sucks big time.  

An earlier attack he made on her:

&#8220;What else has she done? Female, wounded veteran &#8230; ehhh. She is nothing more than a handpicked Washington bureaucrat. David Axelrod, Rahm Emanuel just picked her up and dropped her into this district.&#8221;



And there was the time when he announced on his website that he was going to be at a town hall and called on her to join him for a debate ... but turns out she wasn't going to be able to show up ... it was a weekend when she had National Guard duty.    Apparently he didn't have the decency to communicate with her campaign directly.  He just wanted something he could use against her when she didn't see his stupid challenge and didn't show.





I want to be on board with the Tea Party.  When they support jerks like Walsh things get murky.


----------



## EriktheRed

Wish I were in his district so I could have the pleasure of voting him out of office, although it doesn't look like the district needs me, anyway. He's going down this Nov.


----------



## Vast LWC

Caroljo said:


> Dread said "DIMWITS TRASHED MCCAIN"...he never even mentioned Obama's campaign.  So you're admitting the Obama's campaign was full of dimwits? Lol!
> People on this board trashed McCains military record all the time....THOSE are the dimwits!....Dimwit




The thread we are posting in concerns a candidate for political office criticizing another candidate for political office, thus the Obama campaign comparison.

The dumb-assed name-calling from the right has been so overused that it's become utterly meaningless, so I ignore it as a matter of course.

People on the boards can say whatever the hell they want, it's a free country.

But when a political campaign for higher office claims that an American hero doesn't have the right to talk about their service, then they need to be held accountable for it.


----------



## Vast LWC

The T said:


> I have full respect for McCain's Military Service...his politics? Not so much.



Same here.  See T, we can agree on things.


----------



## Vast LWC

Amelia said:


> Walsh sucks big time.
> 
> An earlier attack he made on her:
> 
> What else has she done? Female, wounded veteran  ehhh. She is nothing more than a handpicked Washington bureaucrat. David Axelrod, Rahm Emanuel just picked her up and dropped her into this district.
> 
> And there was the time when he announced on his website that he was going to be at a town hall and called on her to join him for a debate ... but turns out she wasn't going to be able to show up ... it was a weekend when she had National Guard duty.    Apparently he didn't have the decency to communicate with her campaign directly.  He just wanted something he could use against her when she didn't see his stupid challenge and didn't show.
> 
> I want to be on board with the Tea Party.  When they support jerks like Walsh things get murky.



Wow, I've got to say, this guy is really an asshole.  Do we really need yet *another* asshole in Washington?  Especially one of this magnitude?

Isn't Washington already full of assholes, of every stripe?


----------



## Black_Label

Tammy is being interviewed on Martin Bashir right now.


----------



## The T

Black_Label said:


> Tammy is being interviewed on Martin Bashir right now.


 
Fuzzy foreigner Brit that should have stayed home...PMSNBC? Really?

No wonder you're stupid. You're one of few viewers to that clap-trap.


----------



## Black_Label

The T said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy is being interviewed on Martin Bashir right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuzzy foreigner Brit that should have stayed home...PMSNBC? Really?
> 
> No wonder you're stupid. You're one of few viewers to that clap-trap.
Click to expand...


It was a great interview and showed again what trash the teabaggers are. 

But scum like you applaud attacking our war heroes.

Why don't you join the taliban, it would be the perfect place for an america hating terrorist like you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The T said:


> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...




Can you now prove that Dead Beat Dad Walsh did not say that? He's weaseled a little since he first said that but he has not taken it back. 

BTW, just what has Walsh done for this country?

He's done exactly the same as his corrupt and criminal colleagues. Nothing. Not a damn thing except run for re-election.


----------



## Warrior102

EriktheRed said:


> Wish I were in his district so I could have the pleasure of voting him out of office, although it doesn't look like the district needs me, anyway. He's going down this Nov.



When and where did you serve, asswipe?


----------



## Warrior102

luddly.neddite said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you now prove that Dead Beat Dad Walsh did not say that? He's weaseled a little since he first said that but he has not taken it back.
> 
> BTW, just what has Walsh done for this country?
> 
> He's done exactly the same as his corrupt and criminal colleagues. Nothing. Not a damn thing except run for re-election.
Click to expand...


What have you done for the country, assbrain?


----------



## The T

Warrior102 said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you now prove that Dead Beat Dad Walsh did not say that? He's weaseled a little since he first said that but he has not taken it back.
> 
> BTW, just what has Walsh done for this country?
> 
> He's done exactly the same as his corrupt and criminal colleagues. Nothing. Not a damn thing except run for re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have you done for the country, assbrain?
Click to expand...

 
Other than being a know-nothing Derp for Obama and a DRAG on the system...i.e., MOOCHER?

*NOTHING*


----------



## The T

luddly.neddite said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you now prove that Dead Beat Dad Walsh did not say that? He's weaseled a little since he first said that but he has not taken it back.
> 
> BTW, just what has Walsh done for this country?
> 
> He's done exactly the same as his corrupt and criminal colleagues. Nothing. Not a damn thing except run for re-election.
Click to expand...

 
What have YOU done other than being a mouthpiece for Obama and a MOOCHER to boot?

NOTHING...that's what I thought.


----------



## The T

Black_Label said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammy is being interviewed on Martin Bashir right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuzzy foreigner Brit that should have stayed home...PMSNBC? Really?
> 
> No wonder you're stupid. You're one of few viewers to that clap-trap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a great interview and showed again what trash the teabaggers are.
> 
> But scum like you applaud attacking our war heroes.
> 
> Why don't you join the taliban, it would be the perfect place for an america hating terrorist like you.
Click to expand...

 
Perfect place for YOU is PMSNBC which is failing...YOU GO Boy.


----------



## Si modo

Truthmatters said:


> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal


In what event did he get that?  Ping pong?


----------



## The T

Si modo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal
> 
> 
> 
> In what event did he get that? Ping pong?
Click to expand...

 
In LAOS...it was Seared..._seared I tell you...in his memory._


----------



## Si modo

The T said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal
> 
> 
> 
> In what event did he get that? Ping pong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In LAOS...it was Seared..._seared I tell you...in his memory._
Click to expand...

Well, who knew Kerry was also an Olympian.  But, according to TM, he was.  God, she makes me laugh.


----------



## Seawytch

uscitizen said:


> Did Walsh serve?



Nope. He tried to be an actor and failed at that. I hear he doesn't pay child support either.


----------



## Listening

She's a hero.

Not only do I hope she is O.K., I hope our country is able to take care of her.

But, she is running for political office....

I respected Max Cleland....but his policies and ideology sucked.

Saying someone talks to much isn't trashing them....it is saying they talk to much.

Especially if it is of no merit to the conversation.


----------



## Si modo

Seawytch said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Walsh serve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. He tried to be an actor and failed at that. I hear he doesn't pay child support either.
Click to expand...

I "hear" you and other lesbians couples are defrauding men in the courts and defrauding the courts on a regular basis.

But, well, we all hear a lot of stuff, don't we.


----------



## Inthemiddle

You know, all you idiots who have nothing better to contribute than to harp on TM's sliver medal slip-of-the-finger are showing just how completely devoid of intelligence you are.  If that's all you can contribute, then just shut the fuck up.


----------



## rightwinger

Do you think George Washington mentioned his military record when he ran for president?


----------



## Listening

Seawytch said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Walsh serve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. He tried to be an actor and failed at that. I hear he doesn't pay child support either.
Click to expand...


On April 20, 2012, a judge dismissed the child-support dispute. In a joint statement Walsh and his ex-wife Laura stated, "Having resolved these issues together and cleared up these mistakes in private, we now agree that Joe is not and was not a 'deadbeat dad' and does not owe child support.

^ Pearson, Rick (April 20, 2012). "Walsh, ex-wife settle child-support suit". Chicago Sun-Times. Retrieved May 29, 2012.

*************

Sucks to be as stupid as you.


----------



## rightwinger

Si modo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Walsh serve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. He tried to be an actor and failed at that. I hear he doesn't pay child support either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I "hear" you and other lesbians couples are defrauding men in the courts and defrauding the courts on a regular basis.
> 
> But, well, we all hear a lot of stuff, don't we.
Click to expand...


Seems like someone has a case of Lesbian envy.....


----------



## Listening

rightwinger said:


> Do you think George Washington mentioned his military record when he ran for president?



George didn't run as much as people forced him to run.  From what I recall, he wanted to retire.

So, if you think George pushed his military career to get elected....I think you would be (as you usually are) sadly mistaken.


----------



## Si modo

rightwinger said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. He tried to be an actor and failed at that. I hear he doesn't pay child support either.
> 
> 
> 
> I "hear" you and other lesbians couples are defrauding men in the courts and defrauding the courts on a regular basis.
> 
> But, well, we all hear a lot of stuff, don't we.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SeemS like someone has a case of Lesbian envy.....
Click to expand...

Pfffft.  I don't envy lack of integrity.


----------



## Stephanie

They love to use the military when it serves their agenda

Remember Cindy Sheehan


----------



## The T

Stephanie said:


> They love to use the military when it serves their agenda
> 
> Remember Cindy Sheehan


 
Until they used and abused her and she wound up running against a sitting DEMOCRAT.


----------



## Vast LWC

Listening said:


> She's a hero.
> 
> Not only do I hope she is O.K., I hope our country is able to take care of her.
> 
> But, she is running for political office....
> 
> I respected Max Cleland....but his policies and ideology sucked.
> 
> Saying someone talks to much isn't trashing them....it is saying they talk to much.
> 
> Especially if it is of no merit to the conversation.



If he had just said she "talks to much about it", then you would have a point.

But he went on to impugn her honor by saying "True Heroes don't talk about their actions", which clearly implied that she is not a hero.

And therein lies the issue.


----------



## Black_Label

Listening said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Walsh serve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. He tried to be an actor and failed at that. I hear he doesn't pay child support either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On April 20, 2012, a judge dismissed the child-support dispute. In a joint statement Walsh and his ex-wife Laura stated, "Having resolved these issues together and cleared up these mistakes in private, we now agree that Joe is not and was not a 'deadbeat dad' and does not owe child support.
> 
> ^ Pearson, Rick (April 20, 2012). "Walsh, ex-wife settle child-support suit". Chicago Sun-Times. Retrieved May 29, 2012.
> 
> *************
> 
> Sucks to be as stupid as you.
Click to expand...


Sounds like the Koch's paid her off to keep her mouth shut. Over $100,000 in back child support doesn't just easily go away,...


----------



## Listening

Vast LWC said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a hero.
> 
> Not only do I hope she is O.K., I hope our country is able to take care of her.
> 
> But, she is running for political office....
> 
> I respected Max Cleland....but his policies and ideology sucked.
> 
> Saying someone talks to much isn't trashing them....it is saying they talk to much.
> 
> Especially if it is of no merit to the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had just said she "talks to much about it", then you would have a point.
> 
> But he went on to impugn her honor by saying "True Heroes don't talk about their actions", which clearly implied that she is not a hero.
> 
> And therein lies the issue.
Click to expand...


No,

The issue is that the left needs everything it can get to stave off the tsunami coming November and the more they pull crap like this, the more intellectual independents will turn on them.

Keep it up.


----------



## Stephanie

Vast LWC said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a hero.
> 
> Not only do I hope she is O.K., I hope our country is able to take care of her.
> 
> But, she is running for political office....
> 
> I respected Max Cleland....but his policies and ideology sucked.
> 
> Saying someone talks to much isn't trashing them....it is saying they talk to much.
> 
> Especially if it is of no merit to the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had just said she "talks to much about it", then you would have a point.
> *
> But he went on to impugn her honor by saying "True Heroes don't talk about their actions", which clearly implied that she is not a hero.*
> 
> And therein lies the issue.
Click to expand...


now you are making up shit..it does not imply that she is not a hero

and that is a saying, true heros don't blow their own horns.
too bad it's got your panties all bunched up


----------



## Vast LWC

Listening said:


> On April 20, 2012, a judge dismissed the child-support dispute. In a joint statement Walsh and his ex-wife Laura stated, "Having resolved these issues together and cleared up these mistakes in private, we now agree that Joe is not and was not a 'deadbeat dad' and does not owe child support.
> 
> ^ Pearson, Rick (April 20, 2012). "Walsh, ex-wife settle child-support suit". Chicago Sun-Times. Retrieved May 29, 2012.
> 
> *************
> 
> Sucks to be as stupid as you.



OK, now I don't know squat about whether he paid child support or not...

However, doesn't what you just posted imply that he didn't pay child support, his wife took him to court over it, they settled, and then she signed that statement as part of the settlement?

I work at a law firm, though admittedly I'm not a lawyer myself, and the terminology used there looks pretty familiar.


----------



## The T

Listening said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a hero.
> 
> Not only do I hope she is O.K., I hope our country is able to take care of her.
> 
> But, she is running for political office....
> 
> I respected Max Cleland....but his policies and ideology sucked.
> 
> Saying someone talks to much isn't trashing them....it is saying they talk to much.
> 
> Especially if it is of no merit to the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had just said she "talks to much about it", then you would have a point.
> 
> But he went on to impugn her honor by saying "True Heroes don't talk about their actions", which clearly implied that she is not a hero.
> 
> And therein lies the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,
> 
> The issue is that the left needs everything it can get to stave off the tsunami coming November and the more they pull crap like this, the more intellectual independents will turn on them.
> 
> Keep it up.
Click to expand...

 
Any little tidbit they can come up with to shed ANY doubt. it's intellectually bankrupt.


----------



## Si modo

Vast LWC said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> On April 20, 2012, a judge dismissed the child-support dispute. In a joint statement Walsh and his ex-wife Laura stated, "Having resolved these issues together and cleared up these mistakes in private, we now agree that Joe is not and was not a 'deadbeat dad' and does not owe child support.
> 
> ^ Pearson, Rick (April 20, 2012). "Walsh, ex-wife settle child-support suit". Chicago Sun-Times. Retrieved May 29, 2012.
> 
> *************
> 
> Sucks to be as stupid as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now I don't know squat about whether he paid child support or not...
> 
> However, doesn't what you just posted imply that he didn't pay child support, his wife took him to court over it, they settled, and then she signed that statement as part of the settlement?
> 
> I work at a law firm, though admittedly I'm not a lawyer myself, and the terminology used there looks pretty familiar.
Click to expand...

She said he owed one amount, he said he overpaid.  So, naturally a settlement means she was right.


----------



## Vast LWC

Stephanie said:


> now you are making up shit..it does not imply that she is not a hero
> 
> and that is a saying, true heros don't blow their own horns.
> too bad it's got your panties all bunched up



The actual quote is:



> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about.  For _*true*_ heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," he said.



That definitely implies that she's not.  I don't think there can be any doubt.


----------



## Si modo

Vast LWC said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> now you are making up shit..it does not imply that she is not a hero
> 
> and that is a saying, true heros don't blow their own horns.
> too bad it's got your panties all bunched up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual quote is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about.  For _*true*_ heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That definitely implies that she's not.  I don't think there can be any doubt.
Click to expand...

Yeah, in the gotcha age, he worded those two sentences wrong.


----------



## Vast LWC

Si modo said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now I don't know squat about whether he paid child support or not...
> 
> However, doesn't what you just posted imply that he didn't pay child support, his wife took him to court over it, they settled, and then she signed that statement as part of the settlement?
> 
> I work at a law firm, though admittedly I'm not a lawyer myself, and the terminology used there looks pretty familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> She said he owed one amount, he said he overpaid.  So, naturally a settlement means she was right.
Click to expand...


A wording of the statement implies that she was at least partially right, and they settled.

However, even if it doesn't prove that she was right, it certainly doesn't prove that she was wrong.

And since the post was clearly used to imply that, I was rebutting it.

As I said, I personally don't know what happened in that courtroom, and neither do you.


----------



## Ravi

Amelia said:


> Walsh sucks big time.
> 
> An earlier attack he made on her:
> 
> What else has she done? Female, wounded veteran  ehhh. She is nothing more than a handpicked Washington bureaucrat. David Axelrod, Rahm Emanuel just picked her up and dropped her into this district.
> 
> 
> 
> And there was the time when he announced on his website that he was going to be at a town hall and called on her to join him for a debate ... but turns out she wasn't going to be able to show up ... it was a weekend when she had National Guard duty.    Apparently he didn't have the decency to communicate with her campaign directly.  He just wanted something he could use against her when she didn't see his stupid challenge and didn't show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be on board with the Tea Party.  When they support jerks like Walsh things get murky.



Wow, she's still in the national guard. You're right, he sucks.


----------



## Vast LWC

Stephanie said:


> They love to use the military when it serves their agenda
> 
> Remember Cindy Sheehan



Who's "they"?

I served, and I don't consider myself to be even a fraction of the hero this woman is.

She specifically signed up to work on a helicopter crew so that she could be in combat.

And she's sacrificed more than I can ever imagine.

And then she went on to work to help other vets.

Hoo-fucking-ah.


----------



## Stephanie

Vast LWC said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They love to use the military when it serves their agenda
> 
> Remember Cindy Sheehan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "they"?
> 
> I served, and I don't consider myself to be even a fraction of the hero this woman is.
> 
> She specifically signed up to work on a helicopter crew so that she could be in combat.
> 
> And she's sacrificed more than I can ever imagine.
> 
> And then she went on to work to help other vets.
> 
> Hoo-fucking-ah.
Click to expand...


and she and you are to be thanked, now move on


----------



## Seawytch

Si modo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Walsh serve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. He tried to be an actor and failed at that. I hear he doesn't pay child support either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I "hear" you and other lesbians couples are defrauding men in the courts and defrauding the courts on a regular basis.
> 
> But, well, we all hear a lot of stuff, don't we.
Click to expand...


Ah, but what I heard is supported by facts. 

http://www.suntimes.com/6720892-417/tea-party-rep.-joe-walsh-sued-for-100000-in-child-support


----------



## EriktheRed

Warrior102 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I were in his district so I could have the pleasure of voting him out of office, although it doesn't look like the district needs me, anyway. He's going down this Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When and where did you serve, asswipe?
Click to expand...


US Army 

Active duty with the 2nd ACR from '86 to '89 and then in the Army Reserve for about 4 years in the same unit as Tammy Duckworth when she was a cadet.

Anything else you wanna know, dickhead?


----------



## Peach

Warrior102 said:


> I love it when Liberals stop spitting on troops, burning American flags, calling vets babykillers and start faux "caring" about them.



I've ALWAYS cared, and come from a family of Vets. I guess that is why I'm a CENTRIST, or moderate, as we used to be known.


----------



## Black_Label

Another interview with tammy 

Tammy Duckworth fires back at &#8216;extremist loud mouth&#8217; Rep. Joe Walsh | The Raw Story


----------



## NYcarbineer

signelect said:


> Not every idiot that opens his mouth represents their party,



Well, maybe not,

unless of course, like Walsh, you're a member of the House of* Representatives*, 

as a member of the Republican *Party*.


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."



That seems to be a standard in the Rightwing playbook, all right.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal



Kerry was in the Olympics?


----------



## bodecea

Warrior102 said:


> I love it when Liberals stop spitting on troops, burning American flags, calling vets babykillers and start faux "caring" about them.



I am a Liberal...I don't spit on troops (I was one)...I don't burn American flags (I wave them)...I don't call vets babykillers (I thank them)...and there is no "faux" caring here...but I do see a lot of "faux" caring on the Right, until they run into a Vet with leftwing political views....then all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Leweman said:


> I think it's kind of a jab toward the lady and a dick headed one at that.  He won't be re-elected.  But since when do liberals care about military service?  They don't even consider it a public service.



It's sad for you that you believe this crap.


----------



## NYcarbineer

*Joe Walsh is a Tea Party Conservative first and a proud Republican second. *

That's from his campaign website.  It's nice to see a person find two places they can call home,

where they're always among friends and supporters.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Warrior102 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "WALSH: Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit him against the head and say, Senator, you have to let people know you served! You have to talk about what you did! He didnt want to do it, wouldnt do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him. Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> Hmmm. Not quite what you thought it was now is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. And I looked at a couple of different places. I don't take anything at face value, and why I needed to investigate it further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll probably find it on Huff Post too.
> 
> Doubtful anywhere else.
Click to expand...


Sucks for you that many Americans will be reading about it in relatively innocuous media like USA Today.


----------



## Dick Tuck

NYcarbineer said:


> *Joe Walsh is a Tea Party Conservative first and a proud Republican second. *
> 
> That's from his campaign website.  It's nice to see a person find two places they can call home,
> 
> where they're always among friends and supporters.



Isn't a Tea Party a game played by little girls, with imaginary friends?


----------



## Moonglow

CrusaderFrank said:


> "WALSH: Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit him against the head and say, Senator, you have to let people know you served! You have to talk about what you did! He didnt want to do it, wouldnt do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him. Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> Hmmm. Not quite what you thought it was now is it?



Some will talk and some don't that is what I learned doing interveiws with WWII vets years ago.
They all had one dream. To see the seperate Germanies reunited and out of Soviet control.

Why? They wanted them to be free from oppression. The same kind that the soldiers had tried to stop with the deimse of Hitler and Hirihito.


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when Liberals stop spitting on troops, burning American flags, calling vets babykillers and start faux "caring" about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Liberal...I don't spit on troops (I was one)...I don't burn American flags (I wave them)...I don't call vets babykillers (I thank them)...and there is no "faux" caring here...but I do see a lot of "faux" caring on the Right, until they run into a Vet with leftwing political views....then all hell breaks loose.
Click to expand...


That is what is wrong with the political climate in this country. Too much "I am an American and do not believe what you do......therefore, you can't be an American"

What makes this country great is that it welcomes all political opinions. We are not that far apart people.....we all love our country, we just have different views on how to make it better

People on this board are good people. They love their country, love their family, work hard and pay taxes. We fight every day on mostly trivial issues that relate to budget and how to spend it. Very little of what we disagree on has to do with our love of country


----------



## daveman

Inthemiddle said:


> You know, all you idiots who have nothing better to contribute than to harp on TM's sliver medal slip-of-the-finger are showing just how completely devoid of intelligence you are.  If that's all you can contribute, then just shut the fuck up.


So, TM fucks up -- and it's OUR fault.

Speaking of being devoid of intelligence...


----------



## bodecea

Vast LWC said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> The entire quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context is a biotch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, even in context, it's still fucked up.
> 
> The woman served for over twenty years, and got her legs blown off while doing it.
> 
> What do you expect her to talk about on the subject of her experience?
> 
> *Her penchant for knitting???*
Click to expand...


Her skills in the kitchen, apparently....


----------



## daveman

Black_Label said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. He tried to be an actor and failed at that. I hear he doesn't pay child support either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On April 20, 2012, a judge dismissed the child-support dispute. In a joint statement Walsh and his ex-wife Laura stated, "Having resolved these issues together and cleared up these mistakes in private, we now agree that Joe is not and was not a 'deadbeat dad' and does not owe child support.
> 
> ^ Pearson, Rick (April 20, 2012). "Walsh, ex-wife settle child-support suit". Chicago Sun-Times. Retrieved May 29, 2012.
> 
> *************
> 
> Sucks to be as stupid as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Koch's paid her off to keep her mouth shut. Over $100,000 in back child support doesn't just easily go away,...
Click to expand...

Sounds like you're a retard.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Black_Label said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do, you can see how absolutely disgusting the GOP trash are by going after a war hero
Click to expand...

Like libtard idiots are every time they do it. You are an idiot.


----------



## Moonglow

daveman said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, all you idiots who have nothing better to contribute than to harp on TM's sliver medal slip-of-the-finger are showing just how completely devoid of intelligence you are.  If that's all you can contribute, then just shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> So, TM fucks up -- and it's OUR fault.
> 
> Speaking of being devoid of intelligence...
Click to expand...


no, it just seems childish and immature on your part and others to act as if this was a elementary school play ground. Would you act this way to your children? Your spouse? Your parents? Your boss? me thinks not.


----------



## bodecea

Caroljo said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dimwits trashed McCain who was a POW.  How do you feel about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me one single example of the *Obama campaign* "trashing" McCain's military record.
> 
> Just one.
> 
> Until that, you have no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dread said "DIMWITS TRASHED MCCAIN"...he never even mentioned Obama's campaign.  So you're admitting the Obama's campaign was full of dimwits? Lol!
> *People on this board trashed McCains military record all the time*....THOSE are the dimwits!....Dimwit
Click to expand...


Then, you will have NO PROBLEM pulling up examples for us to read, will you?


----------



## daveman

Vast LWC said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> On April 20, 2012, a judge dismissed the child-support dispute. In a joint statement Walsh and his ex-wife Laura stated, "Having resolved these issues together and cleared up these mistakes in private, we now agree that Joe is not and was not a 'deadbeat dad' and does not owe child support.
> 
> ^ Pearson, Rick (April 20, 2012). "Walsh, ex-wife settle child-support suit". Chicago Sun-Times. Retrieved May 29, 2012.
> 
> *************
> 
> Sucks to be as stupid as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now I don't know squat about whether he paid child support or not...
> 
> However, doesn't what you just posted imply that he didn't pay child support, his wife took him to court over it, they settled, and then she signed that statement as part of the settlement?
> 
> I work at a law firm, though admittedly I'm not a lawyer myself, and the terminology used there looks pretty familiar.
Click to expand...

Both parties agreed to the settlement.  The left's input is utterly irrelevant -- except when they're looking to smear the guy.


----------



## Moonglow

daveman said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> On April 20, 2012, a judge dismissed the child-support dispute. In a joint statement Walsh and his ex-wife Laura stated, "Having resolved these issues together and cleared up these mistakes in private, we now agree that Joe is not and was not a 'deadbeat dad' and does not owe child support.
> 
> ^ Pearson, Rick (April 20, 2012). "Walsh, ex-wife settle child-support suit". Chicago Sun-Times. Retrieved May 29, 2012.
> 
> *************
> 
> Sucks to be as stupid as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now I don't know squat about whether he paid child support or not...
> 
> However, doesn't what you just posted imply that he didn't pay child support, his wife took him to court over it, they settled, and then she signed that statement as part of the settlement?
> 
> I work at a law firm, though admittedly I'm not a lawyer myself, and the terminology used there looks pretty familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both parties agreed to the settlement.  The left's input is utterly irrelevant -- except when they're looking to smear the guy.
Click to expand...


For someone that is a vet, why do you lie so much?


----------



## Dick Tuck

AmericanFirst said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do, you can see how absolutely disgusting the GOP trash are by going after a war hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like libtard idiots are every time they do it. You are an idiot.
Click to expand...


You're supporting this attack, and calling other people retarded?  Go figure.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> signelect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every idiot that opens his mouth represents their party,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe not,
> 
> unless of course, like Walsh, you're a member of the House of* Representatives*,
> 
> as a member of the Republican *Party*.
Click to expand...


So, one GOP guy says something dumb, and he represents the entire party.

But if someone quotes a liberal saying something dumb in context and verbatim, it's "hate speech".

Right?


----------



## Black_Label

daveman said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> On April 20, 2012, a judge dismissed the child-support dispute. In a joint statement Walsh and his ex-wife Laura stated, "Having resolved these issues together and cleared up these mistakes in private, we now agree that Joe is not and was not a 'deadbeat dad' and does not owe child support.
> 
> ^ Pearson, Rick (April 20, 2012). "Walsh, ex-wife settle child-support suit". Chicago Sun-Times. Retrieved May 29, 2012.
> 
> *************
> 
> Sucks to be as stupid as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Koch's paid her off to keep her mouth shut. Over $100,000 in back child support doesn't just easily go away,...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you're a retard.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you're a Koch sucker and brain dead moron.


----------



## bodecea

Si modo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Walsh serve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. He tried to be an actor and failed at that. I hear he doesn't pay child support either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I "hear" you and other lesbians couples are defrauding men in the courts and defrauding the courts on a regular basis.
> 
> But, well, we all hear a lot of stuff, don't we.
Click to expand...


   and now it's about lesbian couples.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when Liberals stop spitting on troops, burning American flags, calling vets babykillers and start faux "caring" about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Liberal...I don't spit on troops (I was one)...I don't burn American flags (I wave them)...I don't call vets babykillers (I thank them)...and there is no "faux" caring here...but I do see a lot of "faux" caring on the Right, until they run into a Vet with leftwing political views....then all hell breaks loose.
Click to expand...

OMGaea, whatever you do, DON'T acknowledge the loathing some on your side have for the military!!


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Joe Walsh is a Tea Party Conservative first and a proud Republican second. *
> 
> That's from his campaign website.  It's nice to see a person find two places they can call home,
> 
> where they're always among friends and supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't a Tea Party a game played by little girls, with imaginary friends?
Click to expand...


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> signelect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every idiot that opens his mouth represents their party,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe not,
> 
> unless of course, like Walsh, you're a member of the House of* Representatives*,
> 
> as a member of the Republican *Party*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, one GOP guy says something dumb, and he represents the entire party.
> 
> But if someone quotes a liberal saying something dumb in context and verbatim, it's "hate speech".
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...


Learn to read.


----------



## daveman

Moonglow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, all you idiots who have nothing better to contribute than to harp on TM's sliver medal slip-of-the-finger are showing just how completely devoid of intelligence you are.  If that's all you can contribute, then just shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> So, TM fucks up -- and it's OUR fault.
> 
> Speaking of being devoid of intelligence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, it just seems childish and immature on your part and others to act as if this was a elementary school play ground. Would you act this way to your children? Your spouse? Your parents? Your boss? me thinks not.
Click to expand...

Or perhaps TM could take it as an object lesson to do a little research before she posts so she doesn't make such asinine mistakes.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when Liberals stop spitting on troops, burning American flags, calling vets babykillers and start faux "caring" about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Liberal...I don't spit on troops (I was one)...I don't burn American flags (I wave them)...I don't call vets babykillers (I thank them)...and there is no "faux" caring here...but I do see a lot of "faux" caring on the Right, until they run into a Vet with leftwing political views....then all hell breaks loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMGaea, whatever you do, DON'T acknowledge the loathing some on your side have for the military!!
Click to expand...


Some?   No doubt....just like there are SOME on the Rightwing who have loathing for the military.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Dick Tuck said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please do, you can see how absolutely disgusting the GOP trash are by going after a war hero
> 
> 
> 
> Like libtard idiots are every time they do it. You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're supporting this attack, and calling other people retarded?  Go figure.
Click to expand...

I am not supporting anything. I didn't call anyone retarded, i called them an idiot.


----------



## daveman

Moonglow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now I don't know squat about whether he paid child support or not...
> 
> However, doesn't what you just posted imply that he didn't pay child support, his wife took him to court over it, they settled, and then she signed that statement as part of the settlement?
> 
> I work at a law firm, though admittedly I'm not a lawyer myself, and the terminology used there looks pretty familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> Both parties agreed to the settlement.  The left's input is utterly irrelevant -- except when they're looking to smear the guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For someone that is a vet, why do you lie so much?
Click to expand...

Where's the lie?  Are you claiming the left's views on the settlement between ex-spouses IS relevant?  Are you claiming Seawytch _wasn't_ interested in smearing the guy?

You need to explain yourself.


----------



## Liberty

When Walsh's quote is put into full context, he makes a decent point. This woman, by talking about her injuries so much, is using her condition as a reason why she is better for the job. That is disgusting and opportunist.


----------



## daveman

Black_Label said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Koch's paid her off to keep her mouth shut. Over $100,000 in back child support doesn't just easily go away,...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're a retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're a Koch sucker and brain dead moron.
Click to expand...

...just as you've been programmed to say.

You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.  At least, that's what they tell you.  In reality, you will be thrown in the dumpster as soon as your useful idiocy loses its utility.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe not,
> 
> unless of course, like Walsh, you're a member of the House of* Representatives*,
> 
> as a member of the Republican *Party*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, one GOP guy says something dumb, and he represents the entire party.
> 
> But if someone quotes a liberal saying something dumb in context and verbatim, it's "hate speech".
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn to read.
Click to expand...

40+ years ago.  

Face it, Carby:  You claim Walsh represents the entire GOP.  There's no way to credibly deny it.

But that won't stop you, will it?


----------



## NYcarbineer

How many ounces of common sense does a person need to see the idiocy in attacking Duckworth in this manner?

How many ounces short of that common sense is Walsh?

The perfect outcome of this would be if Duckworth wins, and the Democrats retake the House by one vote.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Liberal...I don't spit on troops (I was one)...I don't burn American flags (I wave them)...I don't call vets babykillers (I thank them)...and there is no "faux" caring here...but I do see a lot of "faux" caring on the Right, until they run into a Vet with leftwing political views....then all hell breaks loose.
> 
> 
> 
> OMGaea, whatever you do, DON'T acknowledge the loathing some on your side have for the military!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some?   No doubt....just like there are SOME on the Rightwing who have loathing for the military.
Click to expand...

Can you, then, link a post of yours condemning this leftist loathing of the military?


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, one GOP guy says something dumb, and he represents the entire party.
> 
> But if someone quotes a liberal saying something dumb in context and verbatim, it's "hate speech".
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 40+ years ago.
> 
> Face it, Carby:  You claim Walsh represents the entire GOP.  There's no way to credibly deny it.
> 
> But that won't stop you, will it?
Click to expand...


I responded to this:

*Not every idiot that opens his mouth represents their party,*

He does in fact represent the Republican party, as a Republican representative.

You know, as an aside, you maybe should have just said he was wrong to say such a thing and then left it alone.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMGaea, whatever you do, DON'T acknowledge the loathing some on your side have for the military!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some?   No doubt....just like there are SOME on the Rightwing who have loathing for the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you, then, link a post of yours condemning this leftist loathing of the military?
Click to expand...


I remember several here and elsewhere referring to those in the military not being able to get a "real job" and myself personally asked why "I could not make it in the Real World"....and any bashing military members who happen to be Liberals....anything on Kerry's record for example....there are a few here on this very thread.


----------



## DiamondDave

Truthmatters said:


> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal



Yet you conveniently forget what he did against our country in France...


----------



## The T

DiamondDave said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you conveniently forget what he did against our country in France...
Click to expand...

 


> The 1970 meeting that John Kerry conducted with North Vietnamese communists violated U.S. law, according to an author and researcher who has studied the issue.
> 
> 
> Kerry met with representatives from "both delegations" of the Vietnamese in Paris in 1970, according to Kerry's own testimony before the Senate Foreign Relations Committee on April 22, 1971. But Kerry's meetings with the Vietnamese delegations were in direct violation of laws forbidding private citizens from negotiating with foreign powers, according to researcher and author Jerry Corsi, who began studying the anti-war movement in the early 1970s.
> 
> According to Corsi, Kerry violated U.S. code 18 U.S.C. 953. "A U.S. citizen cannot go abroad and negotiate with a foreign power," Corsi told CNSNews.com.
> By Kerry's own admission, he met in 1970 with delegations from the North Vietnamese communist government and discussed how the Vietnam War should be stopped.


 
Author: Kerry's Meeting With Communists Broke U.S. Law

Instead? He's a sitting US Senator when his ass should have been thrown in jail.


----------



## Dick Tuck

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> signelect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every idiot that opens his mouth represents their party,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe not,
> 
> unless of course, like Walsh, you're a member of the House of* Representatives*,
> 
> as a member of the Republican *Party*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, one GOP guy says something dumb, and he represents the entire party.
> 
> But if someone quotes a liberal saying something dumb in context and verbatim, it's "hate speech".
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...


What an idiotic statement.  Instead of condemning the statement, you want to point at some unknown shiny thing.


----------



## Dick Tuck

DiamondDave said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you conveniently forget what he did against our country in France...
Click to expand...


Working toward ending the war in Vietnam was truly patriotic.  What exactly did we lose?  Aren't you happy that the Vietnamese were still strong enough to end our fiasco in Cambodia?


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 40+ years ago.
> 
> Face it, Carby:  You claim Walsh represents the entire GOP.  There's no way to credibly deny it.
> 
> But that won't stop you, will it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I responded to this:
> 
> *Not every idiot that opens his mouth represents their party,*
> 
> He does in fact represent the Republican party, as a Republican representative.
> 
> You know, as an aside, you maybe should have just said he was wrong to say such a thing and then left it alone.
Click to expand...

See, I was right?  You denied it, but not credibly.  

How does it feel to be so predictable yet consider yourself so clever?


----------



## bodecea

The T said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you conveniently forget what he did against our country in France...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1970 meeting that John Kerry conducted with North Vietnamese communists violated U.S. law, according to an author and researcher who has studied the issue.
> 
> 
> Kerry met with representatives from "both delegations" of the Vietnamese in Paris in 1970, according to Kerry's own testimony before the Senate Foreign Relations Committee on April 22, 1971. But Kerry's meetings with the Vietnamese delegations were in direct violation of laws forbidding private citizens from negotiating with foreign powers, according to researcher and author Jerry Corsi, who began studying the anti-war movement in the early 1970s.
> 
> According to Corsi, Kerry violated U.S. code 18 U.S.C. 953. "A U.S. citizen cannot go abroad and negotiate with a foreign power," Corsi told CNSNews.com.
> By Kerry's own admission, he met in 1970 with delegations from the North Vietnamese communist government and discussed how the Vietnam War should be stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Author: Kerry's Meeting With Communists Broke U.S. Law
> 
> Instead? He's a sitting US Senator when his ass should have been thrown in jail.
Click to expand...


Why haven't you reported him to the police yet?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some?   No doubt....just like there are SOME on the Rightwing who have loathing for the military.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you, then, link a post of yours condemning this leftist loathing of the military?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember several here and elsewhere referring to those in the military not being able to get a "real job" and myself personally asked why "I could not make it in the Real World"....and any bashing military members who happen to be Liberals....anything on Kerry's record for example....there are a few here on this very thread.
Click to expand...


Oh, yes, I'm sure you do remember that.  Whether or not it really happened, however, is another thing entirely.


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe not,
> 
> unless of course, like Walsh, you're a member of the House of* Representatives*,
> 
> as a member of the Republican *Party*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, one GOP guy says something dumb, and he represents the entire party.
> 
> But if someone quotes a liberal saying something dumb in context and verbatim, it's "hate speech".
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an idiotic statement.  Instead of condemning the statement, you want to point at some unknown shiny thing.
Click to expand...

I point out leftist hypocrisy when I see it.  Your whining about it alters nothing.


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you conveniently forget what he did against our country in France...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Working toward ending the war in Vietnam was truly patriotic.  What exactly did we lose?  Aren't you happy that the Vietnamese were still strong enough to end our fiasco in Cambodia?
Click to expand...

Treason is the new patriotism.

Unless you somehow think that meeting with our nation's enemies when he had no authority to do so and rubber-stamping their demands for a US surrender WASN'T treason...?


----------



## Dick Tuck

daveman said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, one GOP guy says something dumb, and he represents the entire party.
> 
> But if someone quotes a liberal saying something dumb in context and verbatim, it's "hate speech".
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiotic statement.  Instead of condemning the statement, you want to point at some unknown shiny thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I point out leftist hypocrisy when I see it.  Your whining about it alters nothing.
Click to expand...


Only if one were stupid enough to believe such a childish broad brush.  You're the fucking child who decided to defend the stupid fucking statement by pointing to something else, that I personally never defended.  You're tossing right wing salad to the point where you can taste what the pigs will eat tomorrow.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'd take Dems more seriously on these matters but then they support a guy like Blumenthal in CT, so you know they're fucking lying


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40+ years ago.
> 
> Face it, Carby:  You claim Walsh represents the entire GOP.  There's no way to credibly deny it.
> 
> But that won't stop you, will it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I responded to this:
> 
> *Not every idiot that opens his mouth represents their party,*
> 
> He does in fact represent the Republican party, as a Republican representative.
> 
> You know, as an aside, you maybe should have just said he was wrong to say such a thing and then left it alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, I was right?  You denied it, but not credibly.
> 
> How does it feel to be so predictable yet consider yourself so clever?
Click to expand...


When I hear anyone of consequence in the Republican party say that Walsh does  not or should not represent the GOP as a GOP congressman, when I hear one call for someone of consequence in the GOP that he resign so that he does NOT represent their party,

then we'll talk.  Until then, keep being an asshole.  Nobody does it better.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Conservatives did the same thing to Max Cleland.  No one should be even mildly surprised at this sort of behaviour, 

at this point.


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "WALSH: Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit him against the head and say, Senator, you have to let people know you served! You have to talk about what you did! He didnt want to do it, wouldnt do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him. Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> Hmmm. Not quite what you thought it was now is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh gets to decide what "true heroes" get to talk about?
> 
> Who the fuck is he?
> 
> If McCain didn't want to talk about his POW experience, that was his right. If Duckworth wants to talk about her war experience, that is her right.  Both paid their dues.......Walsh didn't
Click to expand...


His opinion was he wasn't hearing enough about substance from her, and too much of her glorifying her military service. It's well within bounds.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

What were Dems going to run on, ObamaCare?  the economy?


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."





CrusaderFrank said:


> "WALSH: Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit him against the head and say, Senator, you have to let people know you served! You have to talk about what you did! He didnt want to do it, wouldnt do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him. Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> Hmmm. Not quite what you thought it was now is it?



USA Today,  the author of the article neglected your context, I suspect think progress isn't any better..unless rightwinger wants to post the the link so we can see of they have it too. 

typical. between the edited 911 tape ala Zimmerman, the Romney deli sadnwhich computer edit, the Wapo's article on Romeys 'outsourcing' , the msm is having quite the field day.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "WALSH: Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit him against the head and say, Senator, you have to let people know you served! You have to talk about what you did! He didnt want to do it, wouldnt do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him. Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> Hmmm. Not quite what you thought it was now is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh gets to decide what "true heroes" get to talk about?
> 
> Who the fuck is he?
> 
> If McCain didn't want to talk about his POW experience, that was his right. If Duckworth wants to talk about her war experience, that is her right.  Both paid their dues.......Walsh didn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His opinion was he wasn't hearing enough about substance from her, and too much of her glorifying her military service. It's well within bounds.
Click to expand...


It's well outside the bounds of common sense.  And common decency.  The woman's legs are gone.  How do you keep people from noticing that?


----------



## Moonglow

NYcarbineer said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh gets to decide what "true heroes" get to talk about?
> 
> Who the fuck is he?
> 
> If McCain didn't want to talk about his POW experience, that was his right. If Duckworth wants to talk about her war experience, that is her right.  Both paid their dues.......Walsh didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His opinion was he wasn't hearing enough about substance from her, and too much of her glorifying her military service. It's well within bounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's well outside the bounds of common sense.  And common decency.  The woman's legs are gone.  How do you keep people from noticing that?
Click to expand...


Look at her breasts?


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiotic statement.  Instead of condemning the statement, you want to point at some unknown shiny thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I point out leftist hypocrisy when I see it.  Your whining about it alters nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if one were stupid enough to believe such a childish broad brush.  You're the fucking child who decided to defend the stupid fucking statement by pointing to something else, that I personally never defended.  You're tossing right wing salad to the point where you can taste what the pigs will eat tomorrow.
Click to expand...

You stuck your stupid face into the conversation I had with Carby, pointing out the left's hypocrisy.

Obviously, you felt your toes stepped on, or you wouldn't have interjected.  

Oh, and by the way, you of all people bitching about broad brushing is particularly amusing.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I responded to this:
> 
> *Not every idiot that opens his mouth represents their party,*
> 
> He does in fact represent the Republican party, as a Republican representative.
> 
> You know, as an aside, you maybe should have just said he was wrong to say such a thing and then left it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> See, I was right?  You denied it, but not credibly.
> 
> How does it feel to be so predictable yet consider yourself so clever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I hear anyone of consequence in the Republican party say that Walsh does  not or should not represent the GOP as a GOP congressman, when I hear one call for someone of consequence in the GOP that he resign so that he does NOT represent their party,
> 
> then we'll talk.  Until then, keep being an asshole.  Nobody does it better.
Click to expand...


Keep making demands like a petulant, spoiled child.  Nobody does it better.  

By the way:  I've never heard anyone of consequence in the Democratic Party condemn the practice of licking yogurt off of hobos' feet.

Therefore, you all support it.

Dood.  That's _nasty_.  Cut that out.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> Conservatives did the same thing to Max Cleland.  No one should be even mildly surprised at this sort of behaviour,
> 
> at this point.








That moral high ground that you think you're standing on?

It's a pile of leftist shit.


----------



## bodecea

NYcarbineer said:


> Conservatives did the same thing to Max Cleland.  No one should be even mildly surprised at this sort of behaviour,
> 
> at this point.



Agree...tho they certainly supported Duke Cunningham and Oliver North.


----------



## Salt Jones

Duckworth isn't a "war hero" because she is a liberal. The only liberal "war hero" was Pat Tillman and that's because he made for a good recruiting gimmick and he was killed. Hell conservatives don't even think liberals serve in, let alone make careers of the military, so how could they be "war heroes"? 

Tillman excluded.


----------



## bodecea

Salt Jones said:


> Duckworth isn't a "war hero" because she is a liberal. The only liberal "war hero" was Pat Tillman and that's because he made for a good recruiting gimmick and he was killed. Hell conservatives don't even think liberals serve in, let alone make careers of the military, so how could they be "war heroes"?
> 
> Tillman excluded.



Tillman excluded....until his parents started making noise.


----------



## Trajan

bodecea said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives did the same thing to Max Cleland.  No one should be even mildly surprised at this sort of behaviour,
> 
> at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree...tho they certainly supported Duke Cunningham and Oliver North.
Click to expand...


Cunningham is in jail....


----------



## bodecea

Trajan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives did the same thing to Max Cleland.  No one should be even mildly surprised at this sort of behaviour,
> 
> at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree...tho they certainly supported Duke Cunningham and Oliver North.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cunningham is in jail....
Click to expand...


Thank goodness....but it sure took awhile.


----------



## rightwinger

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "WALSH: Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit him against the head and say, Senator, you have to let people know you served! You have to talk about what you did! He didnt want to do it, wouldnt do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him. Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> Hmmm. Not quite what you thought it was now is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh gets to decide what "true heroes" get to talk about?
> 
> Who the fuck is he?
> 
> If McCain didn't want to talk about his POW experience, that was his right. If Duckworth wants to talk about her war experience, that is her right.  Both paid their dues.......Walsh didn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His opinion was he wasn't hearing enough about substance from her, and too much of her glorifying her military service. It's well within bounds.
Click to expand...


No it is not......

If he wants to attack her qualifications, he is in bounds. If he thinks she talks too much about her military experience, he is out of line. Let him explain how military experience is not leadership

If he says she is not a true hero.....he is an asshole


----------



## Warrior102

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh gets to decide what "true heroes" get to talk about?
> 
> Who the fuck is he?
> 
> If McCain didn't want to talk about his POW experience, that was his right. If Duckworth wants to talk about her war experience, that is her right.  Both paid their dues.......Walsh didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His opinion was he wasn't hearing enough about substance from her, and too much of her glorifying her military service. It's well within bounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not......
> 
> If he wants to attack her qualifications, he is in bounds. If he thinks she talks too much about her military experience, he is out of line. Let him explain how military experience is not leadership
> 
> If he says she is not a true hero.....he is an asshole
Click to expand...


What's your military experience, asshole?

Cheerleading behind a keyboard?


----------



## Salt Jones

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> His opinion was he wasn't hearing enough about substance from her, and too much of her glorifying her military service. It's well within bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not......
> 
> If he wants to attack her qualifications, he is in bounds. If he thinks she talks too much about her military experience, he is out of line. Let him explain how military experience is not leadership
> 
> If he says she is not a true hero.....he is an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your military experience, asshole?
> 
> Cheerleading behind a keyboard?
Click to expand...


What is yours?


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> What were Dems going to run on, ObamaCare?  the economy?



Preventing a depression
Saving the banks and auto companies
Repealing DADT
Doubling the stock market
Passing Obamacare
Killing Bin Laden

What have Republicans accomplished in the last four years?

Oh yea......they protected tax cuts for billionaires


----------



## rightwinger

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> His opinion was he wasn't hearing enough about substance from her, and too much of her glorifying her military service. It's well within bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not......
> 
> If he wants to attack her qualifications, he is in bounds. If he thinks she talks too much about her military experience, he is out of line. Let him explain how military experience is not leadership
> 
> If he says she is not a true hero.....he is an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your military experience, asshole?
> 
> Cheerleading behind a keyboard?
Click to expand...


How many times have you asked that question and how is it relevant?

I got news for you pal.......Every American has a right to comment on political issues. Your high and mighty...I served in the military, so my opinion is the only one that counts is fucking lame


----------



## Warrior102

Salt Jones said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not......
> 
> If he wants to attack her qualifications, he is in bounds. If he thinks she talks too much about her military experience, he is out of line. Let him explain how military experience is not leadership
> 
> If he says she is not a true hero.....he is an asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your military experience, asshole?
> 
> Cheerleading behind a keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is yours?
Click to expand...


23 Years asshole - United States Navy.


----------



## Warrior102

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not......
> 
> If he wants to attack her qualifications, he is in bounds. If he thinks she talks too much about her military experience, he is out of line. Let him explain how military experience is not leadership
> 
> If he says she is not a true hero.....he is an asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your military experience, asshole?
> 
> Cheerleading behind a keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times have you asked that question and how is it relevant?
> 
> I got news for you pal.......Every American has a right to comment on political issues. Your high and mighty...I served in the military, so my opinion is the only one that counts is fucking lame
Click to expand...


Since when did Liberal "fucks" start appreciating the military?


----------



## Amelia

Duckworth is a hero who has spent her time since her injury helping other wounded veterans.

What has Joe Walsh done lately?

Duckworth deserves the win, and the GOP deserves the black eye Joe Walsh has given us because we encouraged his inappropriate behavior by not speaking out against it more firmly.


----------



## rightwinger

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your military experience, asshole?
> 
> Cheerleading behind a keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you asked that question and how is it relevant?
> 
> I got news for you pal.......Every American has a right to comment on political issues. Your high and mighty...I served in the military, so my opinion is the only one that counts is fucking lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when did Liberal "fucks" start appreciating the military?
Click to expand...


I have worked 34 years for the DOD providing state of the art military equipment for our soldiers. Liberals founded this country and have done more to help all Americans than conservatives. FDR, our greatest liberal President, led this country through WWII.


----------



## Salt Jones

Warrior102 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your military experience, asshole?
> 
> Cheerleading behind a keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 23 Years asshole - United States Navy.
Click to expand...


20 years, asshole- Untied States Navy. And?


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh gets to decide what "true heroes" get to talk about?
> 
> Who the fuck is he?
> 
> If McCain didn't want to talk about his POW experience, that was his right. If Duckworth wants to talk about her war experience, that is her right.  Both paid their dues.......Walsh didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His opinion was he wasn't hearing enough about substance from her, and too much of her glorifying her military service. It's well within bounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not......
> 
> If he wants to attack her qualifications, he is in bounds. If he thinks she talks too much about her military experience, he is out of line. Let him explain how military experience is not leadership
> 
> If he says she is not a true hero.....he is an asshole
Click to expand...


Fine, however, if those are the only qualifications she's is bringing up, then it is within his right to say.....


----------



## Amelia

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> His opinion was he wasn't hearing enough about substance from her, and too much of her glorifying her military service. It's well within bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not......
> 
> If he wants to attack her qualifications, he is in bounds. If he thinks she talks too much about her military experience, he is out of line. Let him explain how military experience is not leadership
> 
> If he says she is not a true hero.....he is an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine, however, if those are the only qualifications she's is bringing up, then it is within his right to say.....
Click to expand...




Of course it's within his right to say.  This is America.  But that doesn't make him right.  

Helping wounded veterans is what she does with her life and she's still a member of the Guard.   There's nothing wrong with her talking at length about the military, her experience and wounded veterans in general.    And no excuse for how Joe Walsh has talked about her on multiple occasions.  Walsh deserves to be shown the door.


----------



## Google

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you asked that question and how is it relevant?
> 
> I got news for you pal.......Every American has a right to comment on political issues. Your high and mighty...I served in the military, so my opinion is the only one that counts is fucking lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did Liberal "fucks" start appreciating the military?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have worked 34 years for the DOD providing state of the art military equipment for our soldiers. Liberals founded this country and have done more to help all Americans than conservatives. FDR, our greatest liberal President, led this country through WWII.
Click to expand...



Liberals founded this country?  Trying to interject modern political terms and definitions to prove some disingenuous and shallow point that makes you feel good on Independence Day doesn't prove a damn thing.  The fact is FDR was the closest thing this country ever had to a dictator and trampled on not only the civil rights of Asian-Americans, but all Americans.  

Furthermore, your beloved Democrat Party fought tooth and nail against racial equality, particularly against the Civil Rights Act.  Al Gore's very own father led the filibuster against it, and the only senator to have voted against the Civil Rights Act AND a member of the KKK served as a respected senior Democrat Senator Byrd and served all the way to 2010.  Oh, and don't sit there and tell us how he changed his ways and regretted his past, he used the N-word on national television in 2000 and not a god damned peep out of the race pimps Sharpton or Jackson. 

Oh, but wait I already know your tired and distorted reply, that Republican Party and those conservatives are really more like Democrats today.  

Revisionist history reminiscent of Holocaust deniers, yes RWer you and your liberal friends were the ones that founded this country


----------



## bodecea

Amelia said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not......
> 
> If he wants to attack her qualifications, he is in bounds. If he thinks she talks too much about her military experience, he is out of line. Let him explain how military experience is not leadership
> 
> If he says she is not a true hero.....he is an asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, however, if those are the only qualifications she's is bringing up, then it is within his right to say.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's within his right to say.  This is America.  But that doesn't make him right.
> 
> Helping wounded veterans is what she does with her life and she's still a member of the Guard.   There's nothing wrong with her talking at length about the military, her experience and wounded veterans in general.    And no excuse for how Joe Walsh has talked about her on multiple occasions.  Walsh deserves to be shown the door.
Click to expand...


It's sounding like he will be.


----------



## Political Junky

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local affiliate news:
> 
> Walsh On Duckworth: True Heroes Don't Brag About Military Service | NBC Chicago
Click to expand...

Walsh, who didn't serve, can say that, but he looks like a fool.
He is but one example of what the teabaggers put into office in 2010.


----------



## MHunterB

John Kerry military service controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Some helpful reading on Kerry and the several controversies surrounding his activities......


----------



## Charles_Main

Truthmatters said:


> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal



What the hell are you even talking about. Kerry was Trashed because he got out of Nam after 3 Purple Hearts 2 of which seemed a tad Frivolous. One for example was a flesh wound to his hand. 

lol


----------



## Political Junky

Charles_Main said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you even talking about. Kerry was Trashed because he got out of Nam after 3 Purple Hearts 2 of which seemed a tad Frivolous. One for example was a flesh wound to his hand.
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

Yes, Kerry is another war hero that was trashed by the GOP, because Bush, Jr. got into the Champagne unit of the Texas National Guard.


----------



## MHunterB

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your military experience, asshole?
> 
> Cheerleading behind a keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you asked that question and how is it relevant?
> 
> I got news for you pal.......Every American has a right to comment on political issues. Your high and mighty...I served in the military, so my opinion is the only one that counts is fucking lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when did Liberal "fucks" start appreciating the military?
Click to expand...


Since military members don't spend decades in uniform defending fellow citizens' right to AGREE with them.


----------



## Charles_Main

Political Junky said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you even talking about. Kerry was Trashed because he got out of Nam after 3 Purple Hearts 2 of which seemed a tad Frivolous. One for example was a flesh wound to his hand.
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Kerry is another war hero that was trashed by the GOP, because Bush, Jr. got into the Champagne unit of the Texas National Guard.
Click to expand...


What the hell does one have to do with the other. you infant.


----------



## Charles_Main

Or we could talk about how Kerry made a show of Tossing his medals in Protest but forgot to mention to anyone he used Another Persons Medals so he could hold on to his.

He was a Phony trying to play up his Military Exp When it helped him.


----------



## boilermaker55

Warrior102 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "WALSH: Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit him against the head and say, Senator, you have to let people know you served! You have to talk about what you did! He didnt want to do it, wouldnt do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him. Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."
> 
> Hmmm. Not quite what you thought it was now is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. And I looked at a couple of different places. I don't take anything at face value, and why I needed to investigate it further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll probably find it on Huff Post too.
> 
> Doubtful anywhere else.
Click to expand...


It appears you don't have a real answer to what this idiot has said. Then maybe someone like walsh is  a hero to you. Dead beat dad that he is.
Your true colors are shining bright.


----------



## Lakhota

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."









Walsh is a major piece of shit from the Teabagger ranks - including being a deadbeat dad.

Deadbeat Dad Joe Walsh Attacks Iraq Vet and Double Amputee Tammy Duckworth


----------



## Black_Label

Lakhota said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh is a major piece of shit from the Teabagger ranks - including being a deadbeat dad.
> 
> Deadbeat Dad Joe Walsh Attacks Iraq Vet and Double Amputee Tammy Duckworth
Click to expand...


Being a "family values" deadbeat dad owing over $100,000 in back child support while trashing severely injured veterans makes him a hero in the teabagger ranks.


----------



## Sallow

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."



Gotta love those conservatives.

Darrell "The Car Thief Arsonist" Issa in charge of investigations of the Department of Justice.

And Joe "You Lie" Walsh, who doesn't even pay for his own kids, calling an American Hero not heroic.

Well..guess it goes back to the disgusting swift boating of John Kerry.

They sure are a bunch of ass holes.


----------



## Sallow

Lakhota said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh is a major piece of shit from the Teabagger ranks - including being a deadbeat dad.
> 
> Deadbeat Dad Joe Walsh Attacks Iraq Vet and Double Amputee Tammy Duckworth
Click to expand...


This is what counts as "Heroic" in the lexicon of Conservatism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sallow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those conservatives.
> 
> Darrell "The Car Thief Arsonist" Issa in charge of investigations of the Department of Justice.
> 
> And Joe "You Lie" Walsh, who doesn't even pay for his own kids, calling an American Hero not heroic.
> 
> Well..guess it goes back to the disgusting swift boating of John Kerry.
> 
> They sure are a bunch of ass holes.
Click to expand...


Swiftboating = telling the truth about a liberal politician.


----------



## bripat9643

Black_Label said:


> Absolutely disgusting. Reminds me of the GOP thugs booing a proud solider that also happened to be gay during a GOP presidential debate in the recent primaries.
> 
> Vial animals they are.



They didn't boo him because he was gay, cum stain.  They only started booing when he brought up a question about repealing DADT.

If it wasn't for lying, how would liberals criticize Republicans?


----------



## bripat9643

Black_Label said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do, you can see how absolutely disgusting the GOP trash are by going after a war hero
Click to expand...


You're a disgusting piece of trash and a sleazy liar.


----------



## bripat9643

Warrior102 said:


> I love it when Liberals stop spitting on troops, burning American flags, calling vets babykillers and start faux "caring" about them.



When a liberal starts getting indignant about patriotism, you know they are up to no good.


----------



## bripat9643

Political Junky said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you even talking about. Kerry was Trashed because he got out of Nam after 3 Purple Hearts 2 of which seemed a tad Frivolous. One for example was a flesh wound to his hand.
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Kerry is another war hero that was trashed by the GOP, because Bush, Jr. got into the Champagne unit of the Texas National Guard.
Click to expand...


Kerry trashed every man who ever served in Vietnam when ht threw his medals away and called them all baby killers and rapists in his testimony before Congress.


----------



## bripat9643

Charles_Main said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you even talking about. Kerry was Trashed because he got out of Nam after 3 Purple Hearts 2 of which seemed a tad Frivolous. One for example was a flesh wound to his hand.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Kerry is another war hero that was trashed by the GOP, because Bush, Jr. got into the Champagne unit of the Texas National Guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell does one have to do with the other. you infant.
Click to expand...


Joe Biden's son also served in the National Guard, so he must be a coward as well. 

Right?


----------



## bodecea

bripat9643 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Kerry is another war hero that was trashed by the GOP, because Bush, Jr. got into the Champagne unit of the Texas National Guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does one have to do with the other. you infant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's son also served in the National Guard, so he must be a coward as well.
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...


If he ran for office, you'd probably be rushing to call him one.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bripat9643 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Kerry is another war hero that was trashed by the GOP, because Bush, Jr. got into the Champagne unit of the Texas National Guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does one have to do with the other. you infant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's son also served in the National Guard, so he must be a coward as well.
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...


Biden had 5 deferrments


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bripat9643 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you even talking about. Kerry was Trashed because he got out of Nam after 3 Purple Hearts 2 of which seemed a tad Frivolous. One for example was a flesh wound to his hand.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Kerry is another war hero that was trashed by the GOP, because Bush, Jr. got into the Champagne unit of the Texas National Guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kerry trashed every man who ever served in Vietnam when ht threw his medals away and called them all baby killers and rapists in his testimony before Congress.
Click to expand...


Genghis Khan


----------



## boilermaker55

Seems like this is a bit of a touchy subject for you. Are you siding with joey "the deadbeat dad" walsh because you might fit into the same category.
Call it like it is and denounce this fucking idiot loser for what he is.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

As a Vietnam Veteran and as a person who is right on the edge of 60 years old, I have learned one or two things in my time.

First far left-wing Democrats HATE the military and those who have served.  They have no respect for military service and as a matter of fact, when I have been privy to private conversations involving the far left, I can tell you that phrases such as "baby killers", "unable to do anything else", "neanderthals", "international criminals", and other very ignorant terms are used very often.  The utter and complete disdain that the far left feels for veterans and members of the military is so over powering and irrational that it defies explanation.  They will go so far as to rewrite history to back up their irrational stances.  So when I see the far left rushing to the aid of a veteran, I can always tell you that there is an alterior motive.  It is NOT to defend the service of a veteran or to acknowledge their sacrifice.

Secondly, I can tell you that most veterans see and hear this stuff, and whether they are Republicans or Democrats, they WILL REMEMBER.  Whether this guy who said it is a member of the Tea Party or the Communist Party, it doesn't matter.  As a member of the Tea Party here in Oklahoma, I have yet to have someone be so ignorant as to stand up and start insulting veterans, but I can assure you that if they did, then we would have a very serious issue.  I would not be surprised that, if this man did say what he is quoted as saying, then his stint in Congress is over.  Although I may not agree with her on some of her positions, I would be HONORED to have this young lady be my representative in Congress.  Based on her voting record, it may only be one term, but if she is a Blue Dog Democrat, it might be more.

Oh, and John Kerry stood at the White House and threw his medals over the fence saying that he was ASHAMED of his military service.  I am ashamed of him and one of my trucks still has a bumper sticker on the back window:  VIETNAM VETERANS AGAINST JOHN KERRY.


----------



## bripat9643

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does one have to do with the other. you infant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's son also served in the National Guard, so he must be a coward as well.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he ran for office, you'd probably be rushing to call him one.
Click to expand...


He's the Delaware Attorney General, nitwit.


----------



## daveman

CrusaderFrank said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does one have to do with the other. you infant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's son also served in the National Guard, so he must be a coward as well.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden had 5 deferrments
Click to expand...

That's different.  Somehow.  It just is.  You racist!!

There, did I get that right, USMB lefties?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OldUSAFSniper said:


> As a Vietnam Veteran and as a person who is right on the edge of 60 years old, I have learned one or two things in my time.
> 
> First far left-wing Democrats HATE the military and those who have served.  They have no respect for military service and as a matter of fact, when I have been privy to private conversations involving the far left, I can tell you that phrases such as "baby killers", "unable to do anything else", "neanderthals", "international criminals", and other very ignorant terms are used very often.  The utter and complete disdain that the far left feels for veterans and members of the military is so over powering and irrational that it defies explanation.  They will go so far as to rewrite history to back up their irrational stances.  So when I see the far left rushing to the aid of a veteran, I can always tell you that there is an alterior motive.  It is NOT to defend the service of a veteran or to acknowledge their sacrifice.
> 
> Secondly, I can tell you that most veterans see and hear this stuff, and whether they are Republicans or Democrats, they WILL REMEMBER.  Whether this guy who said it is a member of the Tea Party or the Communist Party, it doesn't matter.  As a member of the Tea Party here in Oklahoma, I have yet to have someone be so ignorant as to stand up and start insulting veterans, but I can assure you that if they did, then we would have a very serious issue.  I would not be surprised that, if this man did say what he is quoted as saying, then his stint in Congress is over.  Although I may not agree with her on some of her positions, I would be HONORED to have this young lady be my representative in Congress.  Based on her voting record, it may only be one term, but if she is a Blue Dog Democrat, it might be more.
> 
> Oh, and John Kerry stood at the White House and threw his medals over the fence saying that he was ASHAMED of his military service.  I am ashamed of him and one of my trucks still has a bumper sticker on the back window:  VIETNAM VETERANS AGAINST JOHN KERRY.



She is a far left, red-dog Democrat.


----------



## Too Tall

Black_Label said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress? NO THANK YOU
> 
> I'll go to another source and get the real deal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do, you can see how absolutely disgusting the GOP trash are by going after a war hero
Click to expand...


I just don't understand it after the Dems never said a bad word about John McCain.


----------



## Too Tall

bripat9643 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you even talking about. Kerry was Trashed because he got out of Nam after 3 Purple Hearts 2 of which seemed a tad Frivolous. One for example was a flesh wound to his hand.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Kerry is another war hero that was trashed by the GOP, because Bush, Jr. got into the Champagne unit of the Texas National Guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kerry trashed every man who ever served in Vietnam when ht threw his medals away and called them all baby killers and rapists in his testimony before Congress.
Click to expand...


I put John Kerry in the same boat as Jane Fonda.  Trashing your fellow men while they are still in harms way would be called treason if there had been a formal declaration of war.


----------



## USMCSergeant

Rep. Walsh has the same 1A rights I have, but I think heneeds to shut his fucking mouth about her service.  I may not agree with her politics, or anything else about her.  But her service I will respect always.

Some liberals have called me a murderer, war criminal. After acitive service I went overseas as a contractor then I was called a dirty mercenary.  Liberals have told me that they wish I'd have found/stepped on/fell on an I.E.D.  How do I sleep being a child killer?  On and on.  It's their right to say these things or to feel this way so whatever.  I will say that not every liberal I've met has been this way, but lately most have.  Now to see liberals going to bat for a veteran is shocking.  I guess it makes sense though as they will use anything they can find to fight a conservative.  Thanks for "caring" guys.


----------



## rightwinger

Too Tall said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Kerry is another war hero that was trashed by the GOP, because Bush, Jr. got into the Champagne unit of the Texas National Guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry trashed every man who ever served in Vietnam when ht threw his medals away and called them all baby killers and rapists in his testimony before Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put John Kerry in the same boat as Jane Fonda.  Trashing your fellow men while they are still in harms way would be called treason if there had been a formal declaration of war.
Click to expand...


Kerry was a decorated combat veteran and had every right to criticize the worth of the Viet Nam conflict

History showed he was right


----------



## GoneBezerk

I was listening to some left-wing talk radio show where a caller was arguing with the left-wing goon about Obamination's lack of job skills prior to sneaking into the White House and the idiot radio show host claimed Obamination's time as a US Senator proved he held real jobs.....then he went on to say Senator John McCain, former Naval Aviator and POW never had real job.

Liberals are fucking insane pieces of shit.


----------



## rightwinger

GoneBezerk said:


> I was listening to some left-wing talk radio show where a caller was arguing with the left-wing goon about Obamination's lack of job skills prior to sneaking into the White House and the idiot radio show host claimed Obamination's time as a US Senator proved he held real jobs.....then he went on to say Senator John McCain, former Naval Aviator and POW never had real job.
> 
> Liberals are fucking insane pieces of shit.



Sure it did


----------



## Lakhota

Are Illinois voters really dumb enough to re-elect a scumbag like Joe Walsh?


----------



## EriktheRed

Lakhota said:


> Are Illinois voters really dumb enough to re-elect a scumbag like Joe Walsh?



It's just one district in Illinois and that district got changed as of last year. The demographics favor Duckworth even without this latest bit of douchebaggery from Walsh.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry trashed every man who ever served in Vietnam when ht threw his medals away and called them all baby killers and rapists in his testimony before Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put John Kerry in the same boat as Jane Fonda.  Trashing your fellow men while they are still in harms way would be called treason if there had been a formal declaration of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kerry was a decorated combat veteran and had every right to criticize the worth of the Viet Nam conflict
> 
> History showed he was right
Click to expand...

However, he had no right to lie to Congress about the actions of his fellow military members

"Jenjis Khan", my ass.  You retards ate that up, though, didn't you?


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put John Kerry in the same boat as Jane Fonda.  Trashing your fellow men while they are still in harms way would be called treason if there had been a formal declaration of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry was a decorated combat veteran and had every right to criticize the worth of the Viet Nam conflict
> 
> History showed he was right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However, he had no right to lie to Congress about the actions of his fellow military members
> 
> "Jenjis Khan", my ass.  You retards ate that up, though, didn't you?
Click to expand...


As the Swiftboat goes rolling along....


----------



## GoneBezerk

Yeah, I just made it up...it didn't come on 760 out of Denver/Boulder. 

One of your Senators back in the 90s claimed Military members didn't have "real jobs" but Senator John Glenn went apeshit on him talking about his friends that died in plane crashes and with NASA in the military.

So shut the fuck up, your left-wing Senators even say this shit on the Senate floor, so it's no lie or stretch to hear left-wing goons on the radio/internet claim McCain never had a real job. 



rightwinger said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was listening to some left-wing talk radio show where a caller was arguing with the left-wing goon about Obamination's lack of job skills prior to sneaking into the White House and the idiot radio show host claimed Obamination's time as a US Senator proved he held real jobs.....then he went on to say Senator John McCain, former Naval Aviator and POW never had real job.
> 
> Liberals are fucking insane pieces of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it did
Click to expand...


----------



## GoneBezerk

Oh you liberal scum don't want to play this game about who supports the military the best given you spat on Vets after Vietnam, have less liberals serve in the military than conservatives and you constantly want to slice up the DoD budget for welfare programs.

We know you're full of shit, so just shut the fuck up.

Oh, I could care less if this left-wing Vet lost her legs, she is a liberal and that is her mistake in life.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry was a decorated combat veteran and had every right to criticize the worth of the Viet Nam conflict
> 
> History showed he was right
> 
> 
> 
> However, he had no right to lie to Congress about the actions of his fellow military members
> 
> "Jenjis Khan", my ass.  You retards ate that up, though, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the Swiftboat goes rolling along....
Click to expand...

The Winter Soldier "investigation" was a lie.  Many of the witnesses weren't there.

But you wanted it to be true, so you believe it.

Sucker.


----------



## rightwinger

GoneBezerk said:


> Yeah, I just made it up...it didn't come on 760 out of Denver/Boulder.
> 
> One of your Senators back in the 90s claimed Military members didn't have "real jobs" but Senator John Glenn went apeshit on him talking about his friends that died in plane crashes and with NASA in the military.
> 
> So shut the fuck up, your left-wing Senators even say this shit on the Senate floor, so it's no lie or stretch to hear left-wing goons on the radio/internet claim McCain never had a real job.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was listening to some left-wing talk radio show where a caller was arguing with the left-wing goon about Obamination's lack of job skills prior to sneaking into the White House and the idiot radio show host claimed Obamination's time as a US Senator proved he held real jobs.....then he went on to say Senator John McCain, former Naval Aviator and POW never had real job.
> 
> Liberals are fucking insane pieces of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it did
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Just keep making shit up...the right-wingers will believe you


----------



## GoneBezerk

Dumbfuck, I don't lie. 

The right-wing caller was even failing to bash your left-wing buddy into a pulp, both of them were unable to argue their point. 

Your idiot just went off the deep end when he tried to claim John McCain's entire career was just being a US Senator. I'm guessing he is just that fucking clueless to not know McCain was a war hero. 

But like I said dumbfuck, you don't want to play the military card vs us because we outnumber you in the military. The liberals I came across in the military couldn't get a civilian job and used the military for VA benefits...the liberal women are/were lesbos hiding in the military.



rightwinger said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just made it up...it didn't come on 760 out of Denver/Boulder.
> 
> One of your Senators back in the 90s claimed Military members didn't have "real jobs" but Senator John Glenn went apeshit on him talking about his friends that died in plane crashes and with NASA in the military.
> 
> So shut the fuck up, your left-wing Senators even say this shit on the Senate floor, so it's no lie or stretch to hear left-wing goons on the radio/internet claim McCain never had a real job.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just keep making shit up...the right-wingers will believe you
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

GoneBezerk said:


> Oh you liberal scum don't want to play this game about who supports the military the best given *you spat on Vets after Vietnam*, have less liberals serve in the military than conservatives and you constantly want to slice up the DoD budget for welfare programs.
> 
> We know you're full of shit, so just shut the fuck up.
> 
> Oh, I could care less if this left-wing Vet lost her legs, she is a liberal and that is her mistake in life.



Name names.


----------



## GoneBezerk

Right on que, the lesbo that hid in the military. 

Oh, so now you're going to claim the spitting on Vietnam Vets by the left in the 60s and 70s is a lie???? You people are fucking insane. 



bodecea said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you liberal scum don't want to play this game about who supports the military the best given *you spat on Vets after Vietnam*, have less liberals serve in the military than conservatives and you constantly want to slice up the DoD budget for welfare programs.
> 
> We know you're full of shit, so just shut the fuck up.
> 
> Oh, I could care less if this left-wing Vet lost her legs, she is a liberal and that is her mistake in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name names.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

GoneBezerk said:


> Right on que, the lesbo that hid in the military.
> 
> Oh, so now you're going to claim the spitting on Vietnam Vets by the left in the 60s and 70s is a lie???? You people are fucking insane.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you liberal scum don't want to play this game about who supports the military the best given *you spat on Vets after Vietnam*, have less liberals serve in the military than conservatives and you constantly want to slice up the DoD budget for welfare programs.
> 
> We know you're full of shit, so just shut the fuck up.
> 
> Oh, I could care less if this left-wing Vet lost her legs, she is a liberal and that is her mistake in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name names.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm not saying it's a lie at all....more of a urban legend....everyone "knows someone who knows someone who got spit on"...But, if you can name names, I'm all ears.


----------



## hortysir

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."




Well, since Stolen Valor got upheld as Free Speech, not much can be done outside the voting booth.

I saw Walsh sometime back talking about something or another.
All I remember is "This guy's an idiot".



And, for clarification, YES she's an American hero


----------



## GoneBezerk

Uh dumbfuck, even Obamination talks about how bad Vietnam Vets were treated coming home when talking about the troops today. You need to update your talking notes. 

Oh, a friend of mine in the 90s got condiments thrown on him in uniform while attending Cal as a ROTC cadet and my Commandant of Cadets got spat at on my campus during Desert Storm. 

You liberals are full of shit. 



bodecea said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right on que, the lesbo that hid in the military.
> 
> Oh, so now you're going to claim the spitting on Vietnam Vets by the left in the 60s and 70s is a lie???? You people are fucking insane.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it's a lie at all....more of a urban legend....everyone "knows someone who knows someone who got spit on"...But, if you can name names, I'm all ears.
Click to expand...


----------



## Black_Label

GoneBezerk said:


> Dumbfuck, I don't lie.
> 
> The right-wing caller was even failing to bash your left-wing buddy into a pulp, both of them were unable to argue their point.
> 
> Your idiot just went off the deep end when he tried to claim John McCain's entire career was just being a US Senator. I'm guessing he is just that fucking clueless to not know McCain was a war hero.
> 
> But like I said dumbfuck, you don't want to play the military card vs us because we outnumber you in the military. The liberals I came across in the military couldn't get a civilian job and used the military for VA benefits...the liberal women are/were lesbos hiding in the military.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just made it up...it didn't come on 760 out of Denver/Boulder.
> 
> One of your Senators back in the 90s claimed Military members didn't have "real jobs" but Senator John Glenn went apeshit on him talking about his friends that died in plane crashes and with NASA in the military.
> 
> So shut the fuck up, your left-wing Senators even say this shit on the Senate floor, so it's no lie or stretch to hear left-wing goons on the radio/internet claim McCain never had a real job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep making shit up...the right-wingers will believe you
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You need to seek mental help.


----------



## GoneBezerk

So says the liberal with your avatar. 

My posts are based on experiences, your posts are from the rants of a madman locked in his parent's basement for 2-3 decades.



Black_Label said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, I don't lie.
> 
> The right-wing caller was even failing to bash your left-wing buddy into a pulp, both of them were unable to argue their point.
> 
> Your idiot just went off the deep end when he tried to claim John McCain's entire career was just being a US Senator. I'm guessing he is just that fucking clueless to not know McCain was a war hero.
> 
> But like I said dumbfuck, you don't want to play the military card vs us because we outnumber you in the military. The liberals I came across in the military couldn't get a civilian job and used the military for VA benefits...the liberal women are/were lesbos hiding in the military.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep making shit up...the right-wingers will believe you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to seek mental help.
Click to expand...


----------



## whitehall

What the hell are you Soros lefties talking about? The first sentence in the freaking cherry picked story said that Walsh said Duckworth is a hero. The problem is that being a disabled Veteran does not automatically qualify a person for a seat in Congress. If it was an automatic gimmie there would be no need for an election.


----------



## bodecea

GoneBezerk said:


> Uh dumbfuck, even Obamination talks about how bad Vietnam Vets were treated coming home when talking about the troops today. You need to update your talking notes.
> 
> Oh, a friend of mine in the 90s got condiments thrown on him in uniform while attending Cal as a ROTC cadet and my Commandant of Cadets got spat at on my campus during Desert Storm.
> 
> You liberals are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right on que, the lesbo that hid in the military.
> 
> Oh, so now you're going to claim the spitting on Vietnam Vets by the left in the 60s and 70s is a lie???? You people are fucking insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it's a lie at all....more of a urban legend....everyone "knows someone who knows someone who got spit on"...But, if you can name names, I'm all ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So...you should have no problem naming some names.   I look forward to the list....since so many had it happen.


----------



## whitehall

Does the left really believe that a disabled Veteran is qualified to serve in congress simply because the person was wounded?


----------



## bripat9643

bodecea said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh dumbfuck, even Obamination talks about how bad Vietnam Vets were treated coming home when talking about the troops today. You need to update your talking notes.
> 
> Oh, a friend of mine in the 90s got condiments thrown on him in uniform while attending Cal as a ROTC cadet and my Commandant of Cadets got spat at on my campus during Desert Storm.
> 
> You liberals are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...you should have no problem naming some names.   I look forward to the list....since so many had it happen.
Click to expand...


You are such a stupid bitch.


----------



## bripat9643

whitehall said:


> Does the left really believe that a disabled Veteran is qualified to serve in congress simply because the person was wounded?




Only if we're talking about a Democrat disabled vet.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the left really believe that a disabled Veteran is qualified to serve in congress simply because the person was wounded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if we're talking about a Democrat disabled vet.
Click to expand...


How quickly the right turns on a persons military service once that service is performed by a Democrat. I thought being in the military built leadership and character. Traits badly needed in Washington


----------



## LoneLaugher

It has got to be troublesome to feel the need to defend an asshole like Walsh. It is as if some of you nutters have an involuntary reflex condition.


----------



## G.T.

She's not a true hero because her service is all she talks about, the service that's cost her her mobility for the rest of her life?

The douche can't get much thicker.


----------



## rightwinger

I don't see how Joe Walsh runs on his own impressive experience over Duckworth

Other than having the same name as the lead singer of Eagles, Joe Walsh was just a community organizer before becoming a Congressman in 2011.


----------



## G.T.

I dont get how some uh.....geniuses, think that the entire quote changes the context of him implying she's not a "true" hero. He still did that, to a woman with no fucking legs in a sacrifice for her Country. Someone needs to teach this douchebag about pain and suffering, and someone needs to teach these other douchebags that their politics has sucked the fucking human right out of their brainwashed little skulls.


----------



## bodecea

whitehall said:


> Does the left really believe that a disabled Veteran is qualified to serve in congress simply because the person was wounded?



Is that the ONLY qualifications?


----------



## bodecea

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh dumbfuck, even Obamination talks about how bad Vietnam Vets were treated coming home when talking about the troops today. You need to update your talking notes.
> 
> Oh, a friend of mine in the 90s got condiments thrown on him in uniform while attending Cal as a ROTC cadet and my Commandant of Cadets got spat at on my campus during Desert Storm.
> 
> You liberals are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...you should have no problem naming some names.   I look forward to the list....since so many had it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a stupid bitch.
Click to expand...


What?   For wanting something more than an urban legend?   Ok....your friend in the 90s, did you see his stained uniform?   Did some other friends see it and confirm?  What did he do about it?   If nothing, is he the type of person to do nothing when someone throws condiments on him?   Same questions for your Commandant of Cadets.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'd take the Left more seriously about this if they didn't support Blumenthal (D-CT) it undermines the whole "Dems really really really <3 American military and our Vets!!" argument


----------



## G.T.

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd take the Left more seriously about this if they didn't support Blumenthal (D-CT) it undermines the whole "Dems really really really <3 American military and our Vets!!" argument



You're so clueless. 

It's not a "the left" thing, it's random guy running for office says uber-schmuckish thing about Veteran who lost her legs fighting for our Country in a War, who is also running for office. 

I'd take Crusaderfrank a little bit more seriously if he wasn't such a braindead walking partisan talking point.


----------



## G.T.

I'd also take "Crusaderfrank" a bit more seriously if he had realized that the entire context doesn't change the fact that he was implying she wasn't a true hero. Brain, got one?


----------



## LogikAndReazon

One can always appreciate the degenerate communist spin of "progressive", workers of the world unite blogs....................comical


----------



## hortysir

G.T. said:


> She's not a true hero because her service is all she talks about, the service that's cost her her mobility for the rest of her life?
> 
> The douche can't get much thicker.



In all fairness, how many times did we have to listen to McCain's war stories?


----------



## bobgnote

G.T. said:


> I'd also take "Crusaderfrank" a bit more seriously if he had realized that the entire context doesn't change the fact that he was implying she wasn't a true hero. Brain, got one?



_I'd let *CrosstardPunk* borrow a brain, if I could lend him mine, but *Crosstard* is so fucking stupid, he spams environment threads, when he isn't ranting idiotic, over here.  He won't think.  Just call him *Crosstard*.

*Crosstard* won't get it, atmospheric molecules of three atoms or more contribute, to the greenhouse effect.  Crosstard is so fucking stupid, he AND HIS POSSE all deny GHGs are out-gassing, which is leading to runaway global warming.  Crosstard hasn't heard of cars or chainsaws, either.  Got bath-houses?  *Crosstard* seems to think we should all shoot speed and turn tricks, so a dose of HIV can get shoved, all the way through AIDS, to DDDeath.  The bath-houses are CLOSED, *Crosstard*.  

Yeah, he's fucking stupid!

The plain fact is Joe Walsh sucks, no matter what party he screwed up, by registering.

About John McCain's service, he'd talk more about it, but what happened to him was so disgusting, why should he screw with the subject?_

1. He was flying Skyhawks, off the deck, of the USS Forrestal, which caught fire, when a deck accident blew up aircraft and ordinance (SNAFU)
2. He flew at least two missions, to attack a power station, near Hanoi.  On the second, his Skyhawk ate a SAM, and John was injured (see that left cheek?) and captured.  He spent over five years, in captivity:

John McCain, Prisoner of War: A First-Person Account - US News and World Report

3. When the NVA and Cong were attacking Saigon, Gerald Ford wouldn't even give the ARVN money, for ammunition (FUBAR)
4. The US wanted oil, for platform rigs, now in the Gulf of Tonkin


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. ALL leftist sites/Blogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it'll be a hot topic in gaybars tonight too.
Click to expand...


So was it?


----------



## rightwinger

hortysir said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's not a true hero because her service is all she talks about, the service that's cost her her mobility for the rest of her life?
> 
> The douche can't get much thicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, how many times did we have to listen to McCain's war stories?
Click to expand...


It comes down to more than Duckworth an McCain. If McCain is not comfortable talking about his war experiences that is his right. He does not get to make the decision for all veterans. After WWII, there were thousands of veterans seeking political office. You can be sure that a good portion talked about their war service


----------



## G.T.

hortysir said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's not a true hero because her service is all she talks about, the service that's cost her her mobility for the rest of her life?
> 
> The douche can't get much thicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, how many times did we have to listen to McCain's war stories?
Click to expand...


He wrote an entire book about them, but even so if he was proud of it and touted it from the hills, that's not "un noble" to me, it's pride in accomplishment. You only live once. 

She's made mroe sacrifices apparently than most Citizens of the Country, at least afford her the ability to be proud absent of douchey undue ridicule.


----------



## hortysir

rightwinger said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's not a true hero because her service is all she talks about, the service that's cost her her mobility for the rest of her life?
> 
> The douche can't get much thicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, how many times did we have to listen to McCain's war stories?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It comes down to more than Duckworth an McCain. If McCain is not comfortable talking about his war experiences that is his right. He does not get to make the decision for all veterans. After WWII, there were thousands of veterans seeking political office. You can be sure that a good portion talked about their war service
Click to expand...


Sarcasm doesn't relay well in type, RW. I'm sorry.

What I was saying is that McCain was never afraid to throw his service record into the ring.
For Walsh to criticize an opponent for mentioning their service (too often?) is hypocritical after hearing, non-stop, about Mccain's.


----------



## rightwinger

hortysir said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, how many times did we have to listen to McCain's war stories?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to more than Duckworth an McCain. If McCain is not comfortable talking about his war experiences that is his right. He does not get to make the decision for all veterans. After WWII, there were thousands of veterans seeking political office. You can be sure that a good portion talked about their war service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarcasm doesn't relay well in type, RW. I'm sorry.
> 
> What I was saying is that McCain was never afraid to throw his service record into the ring.
> For Walsh to criticize an opponent for mentioning their service (too often?) is hypocritical after hearing, non-stop, about Mccain's.
Click to expand...



Got ya

Personally, I did not think McCain talked much about his war record. Others did it for him, so everyone knew about it anyway

Duckworth is an American hero. To try to say she has not earned the right to talk about her service to her country is kind of sleazy


----------



## hortysir

rightwinger said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to more than Duckworth an McCain. If McCain is not comfortable talking about his war experiences that is his right. He does not get to make the decision for all veterans. After WWII, there were thousands of veterans seeking political office. You can be sure that a good portion talked about their war service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcasm doesn't relay well in type, RW. I'm sorry.
> 
> What I was saying is that McCain was never afraid to throw his service record into the ring.
> For Walsh to criticize an opponent for mentioning their service (too often?) is hypocritical after hearing, non-stop, about Mccain's.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got ya
> 
> Personally, I did not think McCain talked much about his war record. *Others did it for him*, so everyone knew about it anyway
> 
> Duckworth is an Anerican hero. To try to say she has not earned the right to talk about her service to her country is kind of sleazy
Click to expand...

Must be why it still lingers.

And, I agree


----------



## boilermaker55

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd take the Left more seriously about this if they didn't support Blumenthal (D-CT) it undermines the whole "Dems really really really <3 American military and our Vets!!" argument


Why don't you bring up something totally unrelated to the topic. Nice try rightie.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". *Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?*
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."



Its because he is an idiot and will likely lose as a result.


----------



## boilermaker55

OldUSAFSniper said:


> As a Vietnam Veteran and as a person who is right on the edge of 60 years old, I have learned one or two things in my time.
> 
> First far left-wing Democrats HATE the military and those who have served.  They have no respect for military service and as a matter of fact, when I have been privy to private conversations involving the far left, I can tell you that phrases such as "baby killers", "unable to do anything else", "neanderthals", "international criminals", and other very ignorant terms are used very often.  The utter and complete disdain that the far left feels for veterans and members of the military is so over powering and irrational that it defies explanation.  They will go so far as to rewrite history to back up their irrational stances.  So when I see the far left rushing to the aid of a veteran, I can always tell you that there is an alterior motive.  It is NOT to defend the service of a veteran or to acknowledge their sacrifice.
> 
> Secondly, I can tell you that most veterans see and hear this stuff, and whether they are Republicans or Democrats, they WILL REMEMBER.  Whether this guy who said it is a member of the Tea Party or the Communist Party, it doesn't matter.  As a member of the Tea Party here in Oklahoma, I have yet to have someone be so ignorant as to stand up and start insulting veterans, but I can assure you that if they did, then we would have a very serious issue.  I would not be surprised that, if this man did say what he is quoted as saying, then his stint in Congress is over.  Although I may not agree with her on some of her positions, I would be HONORED to have this young lady be my representative in Congress.  Based on her voting record, it may only be one term, but if she is a Blue Dog Democrat, it might be more.
> 
> Oh, and John Kerry stood at the White House and threw his medals over the fence saying that he was ASHAMED of his military service.  I am ashamed of him and one of my trucks still has a bumper sticker on the back window:  VIETNAM VETERANS AGAINST JOHN KERRY.



And the rightwingers think that being patriotic is waving a flag and waving to the troops as the go off to fight a war. But if it comes to raising taxes to pay for something or making them sacrifice anything for this country they think it is not right in any manner. 
SO take your little held truth about a small bit of democrats and put it on a shelf. Patriotism for this country runs a lot deeper than what you are making reference too.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right on que, the lesbo that hid in the military.
> 
> Oh, so now you're going to claim the spitting on Vietnam Vets by the left in the 60s and 70s is a lie???? You people are fucking insane.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it's a lie at all....more of a urban legend....everyone "knows someone who knows someone who got spit on"...But, if you can name names, I'm all ears.
Click to expand...


Ross Nolan.  0:53.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_-TBirrPiQ]Anti-War Protester Spits on Iraq War Veteran - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bodecea

Walsh is whining on FOX right now.  Says Duckworth is pro-choice...how would he know that if all she talked about was her service?  Says he is the White House's #1 target....


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> Walsh is whining on FOX right now.  Says Duckworth is pro-choice...how would he know that if all she talked about was her service?  Says he is the White House's #1 target....



Does that mean she chose to serve her country and he did not?


----------



## clevergirl

bodecea said:


> Walsh is whining on FOX right now.  Says Duckworth is pro-choice...how would he know that if all she talked about was her service?  Says he is the White House's #1 target....




He did not say she was pro abortion, Laura Ingram did- he agreed. 

If a candidate for congress has their campaign being handled by the presidents guys- I'd say that is a fair claim.

As to his comment's about her service at a town hall; he was clear his comments were to emphasize that she wishes only ta talk about her service and not discuss issues. She has said that she does discuss issues. Any liberal outrage is a non issue as well.


----------



## rightwinger

clevergirl said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh is whining on FOX right now.  Says Duckworth is pro-choice...how would he know that if all she talked about was her service?  Says he is the White House's #1 target....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did not say she was pro abortion, Laura Ingram did- he agreed.
> 
> If a candidate for congress has their campaign being handled by the presidents guys- I'd say that is a fair claim.
> 
> As to his comment's about her service at a town hall; he was clear his comments were to emphasize that she wishes only ta talk about her service and not discuss issues. She has said that she does discuss issues. Any liberal outrage is a non issue as well.
Click to expand...


I doubt if it is a non issue with the voters

Walsh is a one and done Congressman


----------



## rdean

I think Walsh is the perfect Republican.  He totally represents their values and ethics.


----------



## rightwinger

rdean said:


> I think Walsh is the perfect Republican.  He totally represents their values and ethics.



Walsh is nothing but a community organizer


----------



## daveman

rdean said:


> I think Walsh is the perfect Republican.  He totally represents their values and ethics.



And Joseph Stalin represents yours.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Walsh is the perfect Republican.  He totally represents their values and ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Joseph Stalin represents yours.
Click to expand...


Hmm...When did rdean make that claim?


----------



## clevergirl

rightwinger said:


> clevergirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh is whining on FOX right now.  Says Duckworth is pro-choice...how would he know that if all she talked about was her service?  Says he is the White House's #1 target....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did not say she was pro abortion, Laura Ingram did- he agreed.
> 
> If a candidate for congress has their campaign being handled by the presidents guys- I'd say that is a fair claim.
> 
> As to his comment's about her service at a town hall- he was clear his comments were to emphasize that she wishes only to talk about her service and not discuss issues. She has said that she does discuss issues. Any liberal outrage is a non issue as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if it is a non issue with the voters
> 
> Walsh is a one and done Congressman
Click to expand...



Perhaps- but then again liberals declared Walker was done as well...and we all know how that worked out~


----------



## blackhawk

I believe what the man said is that all she talks about is her military service in her campaign not that she was not heroic or a hero and as he pointed out if heroic military service was the only qualifier for getting elected we would have President McCain right now we also would have had President Dole and George H.W. Bush would have been elected to a second term.This woman is a hero in every sense of the word but if her military record is all she is running on he has every right to say you should bring more to the table than that remember Ulysses S Grant was great solider but did not fare nearly as well as a politician.


----------



## francoHFW

Stupidest voters in the modern world....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

rdean said:


> I think Walsh is the perfect Republican.  He totally represents their values and ethics.



And you, as a complete and total tool, represent who?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

This man was a complete idiot for saying what he said. WHY is anyone trying to make excuses for him? This thread should have been about 3 pages long with EVERYONE in agreement. 

This is the height of partisan bullshit.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Walsh is the perfect Republican.  He totally represents their values and ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Joseph Stalin represents yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm...When did rdean make that claim?
Click to expand...

So, in summary:  Derp makes a stupid claim, and you say nothing.  I make a stupid claim based on his "logic", and you get all huffy.

That about cover it?


----------



## Black_Label

Grampa Murked U said:


> This man was a complete idiot for saying what he said. WHY is anyone trying to make excuses for him? This thread should have been about 3 pages long with EVERYONE in agreement.
> 
> This is the height of partisan bullshit.



Because the right wing trash has the inability to admit when "one of theirs" is wrong nor shuns them for it.

Sure you might have, but what we can clearly see is the rest of the right wing garbage doesn't. They would rather deflect, blame, twist,..anything they can possibly do besides man up and state to the extent "What congressman Walsh said is a disgrace to Lt. Colonel Duckworth, the troops, and america. We do not stand behind these words and call for his immediate apology, or resignation." 

Though fat chance that will ever happen, the GOP are full of america and troop hating scum.


----------



## daveman

Black_Label said:


> ...the GOP are full of america and troop hating scum.


If you have to lie to make your point...


...you're a leftist.


----------



## Black_Label

daveman said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the GOP are full of america and troop hating scum.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to lie to make your point...
> 
> 
> ...you're a leftist.
Click to expand...



If you won't call out Walsh on his veteran hating rhetoric..




...You are america and troop hating scum.


----------



## rightwinger

blackhawk said:


> I believe what the man said is that all she talks about is her military service in her campaign not that she was not heroic or a hero and as he pointed out if heroic military service was the only qualifier for getting elected we would have President McCain right now we also would have had President Dole and George H.W. Bush would have been elected to a second term.This woman is a hero in every sense of the word but if her military record is all she is running on he has every right to say you should bring more to the table than that remember Ulysses S Grant was great solider but did not fare nearly as well as a politician.



Well if that's the case, why doesn't he just make the case that military service is not a good preparation for serving in Congress?  Let him say that leadership skills learned in the Military do not relate to politics. Why doesn't he compare his academic credentials to Duckworths who has a Masters on Political Science and gave up going for her Doctorate to serve her country?

By the way, you left off President Kerry


----------



## Dr Grump

I LOVE THIS THREAD!! 

It proves that all the people I thought on this board who are neocon, whackjob, loser, loons, pieces of scum actually are. I love the smell of proof in the morning!

And all the normal conservatives who post on this board avoided it like the plague..

Fantastic!


----------



## Dr Grump

CrusaderFrank said:


> Because Libs love soundbites, "Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last thing in the world they talk about. Thats why were so indebted and in awe of what theyve done."



Speaking of soundbites, see one of my sigs...


----------



## Dr Grump

Warrior102 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Silver Medal?
> 
> What's that dunce?
Click to expand...


Actually it was a silver star, bronze star and three purple hearts from memory. And maybe even two bronze stars..

And you?


----------



## Dr Grump

<hangs head>

Ok, I read a couple more pages....and a few cons turned up who should have known better. Disappointed to say the least...


----------



## blackhawk

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the man said is that all she talks about is her military service in her campaign not that she was not heroic or a hero and as he pointed out if heroic military service was the only qualifier for getting elected we would have President McCain right now we also would have had President Dole and George H.W. Bush would have been elected to a second term.This woman is a hero in every sense of the word but if her military record is all she is running on he has every right to say you should bring more to the table than that remember Ulysses S Grant was great solider but did not fare nearly as well as a politician.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if that's the case, why doesn't he just make the case that military service is not a good preparation for serving in Congress?  Let him say that leadership skills learned in the Military do not relate to politics. Why doesn't he compare his academic credentials to Duckworths who has a Masters on Political Science and gave up going for her Doctorate to serve her country?
> 
> By the way, you left off President Kerry
Click to expand...

No one is saying military service or the skills learned there don't help again all he is pointing out is the fact her military service is all she is running on there appears to be nothing her platform other than that.  FYI I also left out Carter and Gore all of which proves my point if your running for office you have to bring more to the table than your military service.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

... and just what is Joe Walsh's military service?

None.

And, of course, as we all know, he can't be bothered supporting his own kids and has said that he is fighting against his own kids' health insurance included in the insurance his wife pays for no other reason than its possible under the Affordable Health Act. 

Joe Walsh is like the other radical baggers - a useless waste of skin who have only one interest - seeing the United States bankrupt.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Dr Grump said:


> <hangs head>
> 
> Ok, I read a couple more pages....and a few cons turned up who should have known better. Disappointed to say the least...



I think this thread is very typical of the rw's on this board. They choose some real losers (loosers) for their heroes. 

Just reading the threads on the likes of Ted (roll him in shit) Nugent, George (kid killer) Zimmerman, and any worthless teebagger is enough to make a normal person sick to their stomach. 

The worse they are, the more the rw's love them and they don't come much worse than Joe (let my kids go hungry) Walsh.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.


Had a republican president not started an illegal war in Iraq, Walsh wouldnt have this problem.


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink

All I have to say is one thing, and one thing only: What the fuck does he know?


----------



## rightwinger

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the man said is that all she talks about is her military service in her campaign not that she was not heroic or a hero and as he pointed out if heroic military service was the only qualifier for getting elected we would have President McCain right now we also would have had President Dole and George H.W. Bush would have been elected to a second term.This woman is a hero in every sense of the word but if her military record is all she is running on he has every right to say you should bring more to the table than that remember Ulysses S Grant was great solider but did not fare nearly as well as a politician.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if that's the case, why doesn't he just make the case that military service is not a good preparation for serving in Congress?  Let him say that leadership skills learned in the Military do not relate to politics. Why doesn't he compare his academic credentials to Duckworths who has a Masters on Political Science and gave up going for her Doctorate to serve her country?
> 
> By the way, you left off President Kerry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying military service or the skills learned there don't help again all a is pointing out is the fact her military service is all she is running on there appears to be nothing her platform other than that.  FYI I also left out Carter and Gore all of which proves my point if your running for office you have to bring more to the table than your military service.
Click to expand...


If Joe Walsh had extensive political experience, he may have a point. Walsh's prior experience was as a community organizer. The freshhman Congressman has a year and a half of experience. 
This country has a long history of politicians coming right from military service to government. Washington, Jackson, Grant, Ike......some did well, some didn't


----------



## GoneBezerk

Since liberals claim Iraq was an illegal war, then this Democrap can't talk about her "illegal" injuries.....


----------



## GoneBezerk

So she needs to shut up about being a hero, eh? She can't brag about taking part in an ILLEGAL war as you say.

It would be like some criminal that got paralyzed after being shot by the cops, then using that injury to run for poliical office.......



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a republican president not started an illegal war in Iraq, Walsh wouldn&#8217;t have this problem.
Click to expand...


----------



## GoneBezerk

So when did John F'n Kerry compete in the Olympics and come in second???

Was chess allowed in the Olympics just for him?



Truthmatters said:


> They trashed Kerry who won a silver medal


----------



## rightwinger

GoneBezerk said:


> Since liberals claim Iraq was an illegal war, then this Democrap can't talk about her "illegal" injuries.....



Unfortunately, soldiers go where they are ordered regardless of the blunders of their superiors


----------



## bodecea

GoneBezerk said:


> So she needs to shut up about being a hero, eh? She can't brag about taking part in an ILLEGAL war as you say.
> 
> It would be like some criminal that got paralyzed after being shot by the cops, then using that injury to run for poliical office.......
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a republican president not started an illegal war in Iraq, Walsh wouldnt have this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It doesn't suprise me you would support Walsh and his comments.


----------



## GoneBezerk

I wonder what her excuse is for scum like you that call her actions ILLEGAL???

She chose the wrong party, the one that loathes the military.

She also needs to run on the issues not her missing legs. If she thinks losing her legs makes her qualified to work in Congress, then she might also have brain damage.



rightwinger said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since liberals claim Iraq was an illegal war, then this Democrap can't talk about her "illegal" injuries.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, soldiers go where they are ordered regardless of the blunders of their superiors
Click to expand...


----------



## GoneBezerk

Dumbfuck.....I am using your words about it being an illegal war. You're so fucking stupid. 

Since you say the war is illegal, then her actions and injuries are illegal......that would be your logic. 

I bet this dipshit has not ever thought that deep about the actions and words from her fellow Democraps that call Iraq an "illegal" war. She is a simpleton like you.



bodecea said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So she needs to shut up about being a hero, eh? She can't brag about taking part in an ILLEGAL war as you say.
> 
> It would be like some criminal that got paralyzed after being shot by the cops, then using that injury to run for poliical office.......
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a republican president not started an illegal war in Iraq, Walsh wouldnt have this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't suprise me you would support Walsh and his comments.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

GoneBezerk said:


> Dumbfuck.....I am using your words about it being an illegal war. You're so fucking stupid.
> 
> Since you say the war is illegal, then her actions and injuries are illegal......that would be your logic.
> 
> I bet this dipshit has not ever thought that deep about the actions and words from her fellow Democraps that call Iraq an "illegal" war. She is a simpleton like you.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So she needs to shut up about being a hero, eh? She can't brag about taking part in an ILLEGAL war as you say.
> 
> *It would be like some criminal that got paralyzed after being shot by the cops, then using that injury to run for poliical office.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't suprise me you would support Walsh and his comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It doesn't at all surprise me you would support Walsh and his comments...and then would double down on the hatred for wounded vets.


----------



## rightwinger

GoneBezerk said:


> I wonder what her excuse is for scum like you that call her actions ILLEGAL???
> 
> She chose the wrong party, the one that loathes the military.
> 
> She also needs to run on the issues not her missing legs. If she thinks losing her legs makes her qualified to work in Congress, then she might also have brain damage.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since liberals claim Iraq was an illegal war, then this Democrap can't talk about her "illegal" injuries.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, soldiers go where they are ordered regardless of the blunders of their superiors
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I never claimed Iraq was illegal. It was properly voted on by Congress. I said abandoning the war on terror to attack Iraq was a colossal blunder. 

Now engaging in torture is illegal


----------



## GoneBezerk

You're a fucking idiot.

Oh, I'd put her at the bottom of the wounded Vets pile based on her actions and words after the war. 

I support conservative Vets over any liberal Vet, no matter their injuries....that is why I hate scum like you. 



bodecea said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck.....I am using your words about it being an illegal war. You're so fucking stupid.
> 
> Since you say the war is illegal, then her actions and injuries are illegal......that would be your logic.
> 
> I bet this dipshit has not ever thought that deep about the actions and words from her fellow Democraps that call Iraq an "illegal" war. She is a simpleton like you.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't suprise me you would support Walsh and his comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't at all surprise me you would support Walsh and his comments...and then would double down on the hatred for wounded vets.
Click to expand...


----------



## GoneBezerk

Ok, so you still don't support what this woman did in Iraq....got it. 

My support for her actions in Iraq stopped right when she returned to be a Democrap. Her work in Iraq doesn't improve her stature with me once she ran as a Democrap to promote the idiot agenda. 

There are more dead conservative troops from the Iraq war than this woman, so in the end she is a nobody.



rightwinger said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what her excuse is for scum like you that call her actions ILLEGAL???
> 
> She chose the wrong party, the one that loathes the military.
> 
> She also needs to run on the issues not her missing legs. If she thinks losing her legs makes her qualified to work in Congress, then she might also have brain damage.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, soldiers go where they are ordered regardless of the blunders of their superiors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never claimed Iraq was illegal. It was properly voted on by Congress. I said abandoning the war on terror to attack Iraq was a colossal blunder.
> 
> Now engaging in torture is illegal
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

GoneBezerk said:


> Ok, so you still don't support what this woman did in Iraq....got it.
> 
> My support for her actions in Iraq stopped right when she returned to be a Democrap. Her work in Iraq doesn't improve her stature with me once she ran as a Democrap to promote the idiot agenda.
> 
> There are more dead conservative troops from the Iraq war than this woman, so in the end she is a nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what her excuse is for scum like you that call her actions ILLEGAL???
> 
> She chose the wrong party, the one that loathes the military.
> 
> She also needs to run on the issues not her missing legs. If she thinks losing her legs makes her qualified to work in Congress, then she might also have brain damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed Iraq was illegal. It was properly voted on by Congress. I said abandoning the war on terror to attack Iraq was a colossal blunder.
> 
> Now engaging in torture is illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So you are not a loyal American.....we get it


----------



## Mustang

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."



I think that the electorate just may allow Walsh to pursue his career opportunities in the private sector where I'm sure he would prefer to be since gov't really IS the problem when yahoos like him hold elective office.


----------



## bodecea

GoneBezerk said:


> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Oh, I'd put her at the bottom of the wounded Vets pile based on her actions and words after the war.
> 
> *I support conservative Vets over any liberal Vet, no matter their injuries....that is why I hate scum like you. *
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck.....I am using your words about it being an illegal war. You're so fucking stupid.
> 
> Since you say the war is illegal, then her actions and injuries are illegal......that would be your logic.
> 
> I bet this dipshit has not ever thought that deep about the actions and words from her fellow Democraps that call Iraq an "illegal" war. She is a simpleton like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't at all surprise me you would support Walsh and his comments...and then would double down on the hatred for wounded vets.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So, you PROVE that you care nothing for vets themselves....only their politics.   That doesn't surprise me in the least.   Three times, I've seen you make comments that just confirm what I already know about you.   You ARE predictable.


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you still don't support what this woman did in Iraq....got it.
> 
> My support for her actions in Iraq stopped right when she returned to be a Democrap. Her work in Iraq doesn't improve her stature with me once she ran as a Democrap to promote the idiot agenda.
> 
> There are more dead conservative troops from the Iraq war than this woman, so in the end she is a nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed Iraq was illegal. It was properly voted on by Congress. I said abandoning the war on terror to attack Iraq was a colossal blunder.
> 
> Now engaging in torture is illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are not a loyal American.....we get it
Click to expand...


He's a Partisan....says he loves his country, yet hates so many Americans.


----------



## GoneBezerk

Dumbfuck, she is now here in the USA living and breathing....her pity party is over when she parlayed her injuries into a sweet job a white male Vet like me would never get.

There are more injuried Vets on my side than your side, so I'm not impressed with her. She is on the side that will harm the military and Vets in the end with DoD budget cuts to pay for fairyland trains, windmills, cars, etc.  

Like I said, she needs to be asked what she thinks about Democraps calling her work in Iraq illegal. I'd like to see the simpleton answer that question. Is she a criminal for flying helicopters in Iraq? That would be a good question to shove in her face.



bodecea said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Oh, I'd put her at the bottom of the wounded Vets pile based on her actions and words after the war.
> 
> *I support conservative Vets over any liberal Vet, no matter their injuries....that is why I hate scum like you. *
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't at all surprise me you would support Walsh and his comments...and then would double down on the hatred for wounded vets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you PROVE that you care nothing for vets themselves....only their politics.   That doesn't surprise me in the least.   Three times, I've seen you make comments that just confirm what I already know about you.   You ARE predictable.
Click to expand...


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what the man said is that all she talks about is her military service in her campaign not that she was not heroic or a hero and as he pointed out if heroic military service was the only qualifier for getting elected we would have President McCain right now we also would have had President Dole and George H.W. Bush would have been elected to a second term.This woman is a hero in every sense of the word but if her military record is all she is running on he has every right to say you should bring more to the table than that remember Ulysses S Grant was great solider but did not fare nearly as well as a politician.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if that's the case, why doesn't he just make the case that military service is not a good preparation for serving in Congress?  Let him say that leadership skills learned in the Military do not relate to politics. Why doesn't he compare his academic credentials to Duckworths who has a Masters on Political Science and gave up going for her Doctorate to serve her country?
> 
> By the way, you left off President Kerry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying military service or the skills learned there don't help again all he is pointing out is the fact her military service is all she is running on there appears to be nothing her platform other than that.  FYI I also left out Carter and Gore all of which proves my point if your running for office you have to bring more to the table than your military service.
Click to expand...




> No one is saying military service or the skills learned there don't help again all he is pointing out is the fact her military service is all she is running on there appears to be nothing her platform other than that.



I guess it was too complicated for him to say, "You don't have any real political stance" instead of saying what he said, "...Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about"


You've got to be pretty dumb to think this guy isn't insimulating that she doesn't deserve respect for her *distinguished* service.



Political job: talk, talk, lie.
Military Job: Work, work, bleed.


----------



## GoneBezerk

Uh, people like me protected pieces of shit like you from yourselves. 

You see our actions, in places like Iraq that you don't support, actually help you come here to talk shit as you if you know something. 

If the Govt was going to rank Americans, I'd be far above you. 



rightwinger said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you still don't support what this woman did in Iraq....got it.
> 
> My support for her actions in Iraq stopped right when she returned to be a Democrap. Her work in Iraq doesn't improve her stature with me once she ran as a Democrap to promote the idiot agenda.
> 
> There are more dead conservative troops from the Iraq war than this woman, so in the end she is a nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed Iraq was illegal. It was properly voted on by Congress. I said abandoning the war on terror to attack Iraq was a colossal blunder.
> 
> Now engaging in torture is illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are not a loyal American.....we get it
Click to expand...


----------



## GoneBezerk

Idiots like you that never served have no clue as to why Vets that actually served don't like her just using her military time as proof she needs to be picked for Congress. 

If some right-wing Vet with no political experience came back from Afghanistan and ran for office just based on his injuries, you would be going nuts and claiming it proves conservatives just don't care about the issues. 



ItsjustmeIthink said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if that's the case, why doesn't he just make the case that military service is not a good preparation for serving in Congress?  Let him say that leadership skills learned in the Military do not relate to politics. Why doesn't he compare his academic credentials to Duckworths who has a Masters on Political Science and gave up going for her Doctorate to serve her country?
> 
> By the way, you left off President Kerry
> 
> 
> 
> No one is saying military service or the skills learned there don't help again all he is pointing out is the fact her military service is all she is running on there appears to be nothing her platform other than that.  FYI I also left out Carter and Gore all of which proves my point if your running for office you have to bring more to the table than your military service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is saying military service or the skills learned there don't help again all he is pointing out is the fact her military service is all she is running on there appears to be nothing her platform other than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it was too complicated for him to say, "You don't have any real political stance" instead of saying what he said, "...Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about"
> 
> 
> You've got to be pretty dumb to think this guy isn't insimulating that she doesn't deserve respect for her *distinguished* service.
> 
> 
> 
> Political job: talk, talk, lie.
> Military Job: Work, work, bleed.
Click to expand...


----------



## GoneBezerk

The media in Illinois needs to ask this twit....

"Did you terrorize women and children in Iraq like John Kerry said."

"Did you lose the war like Obamination and Harry Reid claimed on the Senate floor?"

"Do you like the anti-war protestors and want their votes in the election?"

"Should Congress spend less on the military and more on green energy like Solyndra?"

"Are your injuries illegal and shouldn't be covered by the VA, since Iraq was illegal per most Democrats?"


----------



## rightwinger

GoneBezerk said:


> Uh, people like me protected pieces of shit like you from yourselves.
> 
> You see our actions, in places like Iraq that you don't support, actually help you come here to talk shit as you if you know something.
> 
> If the Govt was going to rank Americans, I'd be far above you.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you still don't support what this woman did in Iraq....got it.
> 
> My support for her actions in Iraq stopped right when she returned to be a Democrap. Her work in Iraq doesn't improve her stature with me once she ran as a Democrap to promote the idiot agenda.
> 
> There are more dead conservative troops from the Iraq war than this woman, so in the end she is a nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are not a loyal American.....we get it
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


In the ranking of Americans, you fall below a pile of shit


----------



## GoneBezerk

So says the piece of shit liberal hiding behind a conservative moniker, you can't even admit you're a scumbag.



rightwinger said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, people like me protected pieces of shit like you from yourselves.
> 
> You see our actions, in places like Iraq that you don't support, actually help you come here to talk shit as you if you know something.
> 
> If the Govt was going to rank Americans, I'd be far above you.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are not a loyal American.....we get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the ranking of Americans, you fall below a pile of shit
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, people like me protected pieces of shit like you from yourselves.
> 
> You see our actions, in places like Iraq that you don't support, actually help you come here to talk shit as you if you know something.
> 
> If the Govt was going to rank Americans, I'd be far above you.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are not a loyal American.....we get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the ranking of Americans, you fall below a pile of shit
Click to expand...


I don't know if I would want to recognize Gone Bezerk as an American....he's gone so bezerk over his partisanship, he looks unable to be part of such a great, welcoming country as ours.   Thank goodness that such pettiness, such anger, such hatred is just something to look as and be sad....or laugh at and point.


----------



## bobgnote

GoneBezerk said:


> Dumbfuck.....I am using your words about it being an illegal war. You're so fucking stupid.
> 
> Since you say the war is illegal, then her actions and injuries are illegal......that would be your logic.
> 
> I bet this dipshit has not ever thought that deep about the actions and words from her fellow Democraps that call Iraq an "illegal" war. She is a simpleton like you.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So she needs to shut up about being a hero, eh? She can't brag about taking part in an ILLEGAL war as you say.
> 
> It would be like some criminal that got paralyzed after being shot by the cops, then using that injury to run for poliical office.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't suprise me you would support Walsh and his comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


_*GoonyBitch*, you need to quit making leaps of irrational vitriol, when you ignore facts and issues.  You don't get to claim the allegation, of how Op.Iraqi Freedom or the war in Iraq was "illegal" means some particular soldier engaged in illegal acts.

Apparently, you are too retarded, to distinguish between GW and Cheney lying to Congress, to gain support for attacking Iraq, and any action, by a soldier, under orders, during a deployment, which we know was part of a thoroughly corrupt engagement.

I know we went over all this, at the JRK thread, which you left, since you got sacked, repeatedly, after eating your own foot, so let's start from the beginning, and see if you need to take some vitamins, or something.  Maybe you should just eat shit, and die!

The CIA supported all of the Shah, Saddam, and UBL, so GHW Bush knew how Saddam was basically the result, of US foreign policy, favoring Sunni tyrants, over Shiite majorities, see also Bahrain.  

But during Op.Desert Storm, GHW Bush got cold feet, on the road to Basra, and he let Saddam stay, in power.  But THEN, GHW Bush (daddy) tells the Iraqis to revolt, they do it, and daddy kakked out, again, letting occupying US and UN troops watch Saddam's Sunni henchment whack Shiites, Madan Arabs, Kurds, and more.  

But Saddam didn't get more yellowcake, after the Israelis bombed him in 1981.  He didn't get WMDs, but GW and Cheney used a LYING IRAQI INFORMANT, in re Op.Curveball, to allege, before Congress, a lot of bullshit, about yellowcake and WMDs, so an actually illegal war and torture were ordered.

GW wanted to invade Afghanistan, before 9/11, see Condi's testimony, but after 9/11, GW schemed on how to invade BOTH Afghanistan AND Iraq, so he might face an international criminal information, from some court, and Amnesty International has filed a lawsuit, in Switzerland, 2011.

Of course, after the operation started, the US had to hang around, shooting the place up, since GW stupidly disbanded the Iraqi Army, and the US invasion force let a lot of ordinance lie around, unsecured, so it ended up, as IEDs.

Since you and people like you are LYING, PUNKASSED SOCIOPATHS, some people are conspiring to do a lot of illegal dirt, and nobody got busted, yet, but the US is running out of money.  Your criminal conspiracies and sociopathic cunning have NO VALUE.

Go back over the JRK thread, *GoonyBitch*.  You got sacked there, and you'll get sacked, here, punkfuck!  GW and Cheney might go down, like Pinochet did.  See if they go travelling, over to jolly olde England and get arrested, some day, like Pinochet did._


----------



## GoneBezerk

Another insane inbred with internet service. 

I bet the Democrap "Vet" would love to have you standing by her on the stage for votes. Joe Biden could even tell her to "stand up."



bobgnote said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck.....I am using your words about it being an illegal war. You're so fucking stupid.
> 
> Since you say the war is illegal, then her actions and injuries are illegal......that would be your logic.
> 
> I bet this dipshit has not ever thought that deep about the actions and words from her fellow Democraps that call Iraq an "illegal" war. She is a simpleton like you.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't suprise me you would support Walsh and his comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*GoonyBitch*, you need to quit making leaps of irrational vitriol, when you ignore facts and issues.  You don't get to claim the allegation, of how Op.Iraqi Freedom or the war in Iraq was "illegal" means some particular soldier engaged in illegal acts.
> 
> Apparently, you are too retarded, to distinguish between GW and Cheney lying to Congress, to gain support for attacking Iraq, and any action, by a soldier, under orders, during a deployment, which we know was part of a thoroughly corrupt engagement.
> 
> I know we went over all this, at the JRK thread, which you left, since you got sacked, repeatedly, after eating your own foot, so let's start from the beginning, and see if you need to take some vitamins, or something.  Maybe you should just eat shit, and die!
> 
> The CIA supported all of the Shah, Saddam, and UBL, so GHW Bush knew how Saddam was basically the result, of US foreign policy, favoring Sunni tyrants, over Shiite majorities, see also Bahrain.
> 
> But during Op.Desert Storm, GHW Bush got cold feet, on the road to Basra, and he let Saddam stay, in power.  But THEN, GHW Bush (daddy) tells the Iraqis to revolt, they do it, and daddy kakked out, again, letting occupying US and UN troops watch Saddam's Sunni henchment whack Shiites, Madan Arabs, Kurds, and more.
> 
> But Saddam didn't get more yellowcake, after the Israelis bombed him in 1981.  He didn't get WMDs, but GW and Cheney used a LYING IRAQI INFORMANT, in re Op.Curveball, to allege, before Congress, a lot of bullshit, about yellowcake and WMDs, so an actually illegal war and torture were ordered.
> 
> GW wanted to invade Afghanistan, before 9/11, see Condi's testimony, but after 9/11, GW schemed on how to invade BOTH Afghanistan AND Iraq, so he might face an international criminal information, from some court, and Amnesty International has filed a lawsuit, in Switzerland, 2011.
> 
> Of course, after the operation started, the US had to hang around, shooting the place up, since GW stupidly disbanded the Iraqi Army, and the US invasion force let a lot of ordinance lie around, unsecured, so it ended up, as IEDs.
> 
> Since you and people like you are LYING, PUNKASSED SOCIOPATHS, some people are conspiring to do a lot of illegal dirt, and nobody got busted, yet, but the US is running out of money.  Your criminal conspiracies and sociopathic cunning have NO VALUE.
> 
> Go back over the JRK thread, *GoonyBitch*.  You got sacked there, and you'll get sacked, here, punkfuck!  GW and Cheney might go down, like Pinochet did.  See if they go travelling, over to jolly olde England and get arrested, some day, like Pinochet did._
Click to expand...


----------



## Mustang

All anyone has to ask themselves is this:

If you were in a hairy situation, perhaps in a war zone, would you want a woman like Tammy Duckworth at your side who flew helicopters for the military?  Or would you rather have a man like Joe at your side who hasn't even lived up to his obligation to pay child support?

nuff said


----------



## BDBoop

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."



Always has been an ass, forever will be an ass. Walsh is an idiot.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

signelect said:


> Not every idiot that opens his mouth represents their party....


Sure, if they're Republicans.


----------



## bobgnote

_*Goonybitch*, you punkass.  I bet the other Log Cabin Club fucks would love to have you bending over, at the tea-party room._


----------



## boilermaker55

Mustang said:


> All anyone has to ask themselves is this:
> 
> If you were in a hairy situation, perhaps in a war zone, would you want a woman like Tammy Duckworth at your side who flew helicopters for the military?  Or would you rather have a man like Joe at your side who hasn't even lived up to his obligation to pay child support?
> 
> nuff said



You know they will pick the loser walsh. You see the real right wingers like to talk smack not do anything.


----------



## daveman

Black_Label said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the GOP are full of america and troop hating scum.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to lie to make your point...
> 
> 
> ...you're a leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you won't call out Walsh on his veteran hating rhetoric..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...You are america and troop hating scum.
Click to expand...

I'm a veteran.  I don't think Walsh hates me, nor do I hate our troops or America.

Perhaps you're confusing me with yourself.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

GoneBezerk said:


> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Oh, I'd put her at the bottom of the wounded Vets pile based on her actions and words after the war.
> 
> I support conservative Vets over any liberal Vet, no matter their injuries....that is why I hate scum like you.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck.....I am using your words about it being an illegal war. You're so fucking stupid.
> 
> Since you say the war is illegal, then her actions and injuries are illegal......that would be your logic.
> 
> I bet this dipshit has not ever thought that deep about the actions and words from her fellow Democraps that call Iraq an "illegal" war. She is a simpleton like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't at all surprise me you would support Walsh and his comments...and then would double down on the hatred for wounded vets.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Seriously dude? You got some serious issues. Every soldier wounded or not deserves our equal respect regardless of their party. 

That woman gave her fucking limbs following orders while you and I were eating steak and watching tv from our fucking lazy boys. 

I suspect that were you to make a comment like this among our troops it would be you who wouldn't be going home in one piece. 

Her sacrifice is your freedom and my neg to you fuckhead. Enjoy hiding behind your computer spouting off your hatred like a true coward.


----------



## JoeB131

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."



As someone who lives in the Congressional District in question.  

First clarifying that Walsh is a clown and a buffoon, he does bring up an interesting point.  

This is Duckworth's second campaign for Congress, and I'm still not really sure what she stands for.  In her 2006 campaign, he boilerplate was "We need to Change Course in Iraq".  Nice slogan, means nothing.  

And things haven't changed much.  Here's her positions on issues.  most of it is very bland boilerplate where she doesn't make much of an effort to stand for anything. 

Issues | Tammy Duckworth for Congress

I respect her service and I probably agree with a lot of things she's going to do, but I'd feel a lot more comfortable if she had more of a political identity.  

Again- she'll probalby get away with it because of her war record and because Walsh is an absolute buffoon.   But don't we deserve better?


----------



## Too Tall

bobgnote said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck.....I am using your words about it being an illegal war. You're so fucking stupid.
> 
> Since you say the war is illegal, then her actions and injuries are illegal......that would be your logic.
> 
> I bet this dipshit has not ever thought that deep about the actions and words from her fellow Democraps that call Iraq an "illegal" war. She is a simpleton like you.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't suprise me you would support Walsh and his comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*GoonyBitch*, you need to quit making leaps of irrational vitriol, when you ignore facts and issues.  You don't get to claim the allegation, of how Op.Iraqi Freedom or the war in Iraq was "illegal" means some particular soldier engaged in illegal acts.
> 
> Apparently, you are too retarded, to distinguish between GW and Cheney lying to Congress, to gain support for attacking Iraq, and any action, by a soldier, under orders, during a deployment, which we know was part of a thoroughly corrupt engagement.
> 
> I know we went over all this, at the JRK thread, which you left, since you got sacked, repeatedly, after eating your own foot, so let's start from the beginning, and see if you need to take some vitamins, or something.  Maybe you should just eat shit, and die!
> 
> The CIA supported all of the Shah, Saddam, and UBL, so GHW Bush knew how Saddam was basically the result, of US foreign policy, favoring Sunni tyrants, over Shiite majorities, see also Bahrain.
> 
> But during Op.Desert Storm, GHW Bush got cold feet, on the road to Basra, and he let Saddam stay, in power.  But THEN, GHW Bush (daddy) tells the Iraqis to revolt, they do it, and daddy kakked out, again, letting occupying US and UN troops watch Saddam's Sunni henchment whack Shiites, Madan Arabs, Kurds, and more.
> 
> But Saddam didn't get more yellowcake, after the Israelis bombed him in 1981.  He didn't get WMDs, but GW and Cheney used a LYING IRAQI INFORMANT, in re Op.Curveball, to allege, before Congress, a lot of bullshit, about yellowcake and WMDs, so an actually illegal war and torture were ordered.
> 
> GW wanted to invade Afghanistan, before 9/11, see Condi's testimony, but after 9/11, GW schemed on how to invade BOTH Afghanistan AND Iraq, so he might face an international criminal information, from some court, and Amnesty International has filed a lawsuit, in Switzerland, 2011.
> 
> Of course, after the operation started, the US had to hang around, shooting the place up, since GW stupidly disbanded the Iraqi Army, and the US invasion force let a lot of ordinance lie around, unsecured, so it ended up, as IEDs.
> 
> Since you and people like you are LYING, PUNKASSED SOCIOPATHS, some people are conspiring to do a lot of illegal dirt, and nobody got busted, yet, but the US is running out of money.  Your criminal conspiracies and sociopathic cunning have NO VALUE.
> 
> Go back over the JRK thread, *GoonyBitch*.  You got sacked there, and you'll get sacked, here, punkfuck!  GW and Cheney might go down, like Pinochet did.  See if they go travelling, over to jolly olde England and get arrested, some day, like Pinochet did._
Click to expand...


You conveniently skipped the 8 years that Clinton was in office.  That makes you an ignorant partisan hack.


----------



## GuyPinestra

Man, reading 22 pages of this thread was PAINFUL!

Joe Walsh is an idiot, and a piss-poor representative of ANYONE'S party. There's really not much else I can say about him, other than 'Adios!'...

I must admit I'm not surprised at the vitriol spewed by some of our resident left-wingers, nor by the broadness of the brush used to try and paint ALL conservatives with Walsh's idiocy. 

Ms. Duckworth, and ALL veterans, thank you for your service!


----------



## Too Tall

Grampa Murked U said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Oh, I'd put her at the bottom of the wounded Vets pile based on her actions and words after the war.
> 
> I support conservative Vets over any liberal Vet, no matter their injuries....that is why I hate scum like you.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't at all surprise me you would support Walsh and his comments...and then would double down on the hatred for wounded vets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously dude? You got some serious issues. Every soldier wounded or not deserves our equal respect regardless of their party.
> 
> That woman gave her fucking limbs following orders while you and I were eating steak and watching tv from our fucking lazy boys.
> 
> I suspect that were you to make a comment like this among our troops it would be you who wouldn't be going home in one piece.
> 
> Her sacrifice is your freedom and my neg to you fuckhead. Enjoy hiding behind your computer spouting off your hatred like a true coward.
Click to expand...



We voters in Georgia elected a Senator who was a triple amputee as a result of an accident in Vietnam.  Good ol' Max Cleland squealed like a stuck pig when we kicked his liberal ass out after one term.  He played the sympathy "but I'm a war hero" card for all it was worth, but we didn't send him to Washington to vote against the best interests of Georgia, which was exactly what he did.

Max didn't even come back to Georgia after his defeat, but stayed in DC and is probably still there.

I am a vet and I don't have a dog in the fight over Walsh and a female vet and former Obama appointee, but I sure as hell wouldn't vote for a liberal Democrat if I did live in her district.


----------



## bodecea

Too Tall said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Oh, I'd put her at the bottom of the wounded Vets pile based on her actions and words after the war.
> 
> I support conservative Vets over any liberal Vet, no matter their injuries....that is why I hate scum like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude? You got some serious issues. Every soldier wounded or not deserves our equal respect regardless of their party.
> 
> That woman gave her fucking limbs following orders while you and I were eating steak and watching tv from our fucking lazy boys.
> 
> I suspect that were you to make a comment like this among our troops it would be you who wouldn't be going home in one piece.
> 
> Her sacrifice is your freedom and my neg to you fuckhead. Enjoy hiding behind your computer spouting off your hatred like a true coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We voters in Georgia elected a Senator who was a triple amputee as a result of an accident in Vietnam.  Good ol' Max Cleland squealed like a stuck pig when we kicked his liberal ass out after one term.  He played the sympathy "but I'm a war hero" card for all it was worth, but we didn't send him to Washington to vote against the best interests of Georgia, which was exactly what he did.
> 
> Max didn't even come back to Georgia after his defeat, but stayed in DC and is probably still there.
> 
> I am a vet and I don't have a dog in the fight over Walsh and a female vet and former Obama appointee, but I sure as hell wouldn't vote for a liberal Democrat if I did live in her district.
Click to expand...


Max Cleland is currently head of the Battle Monuments Commission.....OH DAMN THAT LIBERAL ALL TO HELL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Too Tall said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Oh, I'd put her at the bottom of the wounded Vets pile based on her actions and words after the war.
> 
> I support conservative Vets over any liberal Vet, no matter their injuries....that is why I hate scum like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude? You got some serious issues. Every soldier wounded or not deserves our equal respect regardless of their party.
> 
> That woman gave her fucking limbs following orders while you and I were eating steak and watching tv from our fucking lazy boys.
> 
> I suspect that were you to make a comment like this among our troops it would be you who wouldn't be going home in one piece.
> 
> Her sacrifice is your freedom and my neg to you fuckhead. Enjoy hiding behind your computer spouting off your hatred like a true coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We voters in Georgia elected a Senator who was a triple amputee as a result of an accident in Vietnam.  Good ol' Max Cleland squealed like a stuck pig when we kicked his liberal ass out after one term.  He played the sympathy "but I'm a war hero" card for all it was worth, but we didn't send him to Washington to vote against the best interests of Georgia, which was exactly what he did.
> 
> Max didn't even come back to Georgia after his defeat, but stayed in DC and is probably still there.
> 
> I am a vet and I don't have a dog in the fight over Walsh and a female vet and former Obama appointee, but I sure as hell wouldn't vote for a liberal Democrat if I did live in her district.
Click to expand...



My comments are neither for nor against her political career aspirations. Simply calling an asshole an asshole.


----------



## Too Tall

bodecea said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude? You got some serious issues. Every soldier wounded or not deserves our equal respect regardless of their party.
> 
> That woman gave her fucking limbs following orders while you and I were eating steak and watching tv from our fucking lazy boys.
> 
> I suspect that were you to make a comment like this among our troops it would be you who wouldn't be going home in one piece.
> 
> Her sacrifice is your freedom and my neg to you fuckhead. Enjoy hiding behind your computer spouting off your hatred like a true coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We voters in Georgia elected a Senator who was a triple amputee as a result of an accident in Vietnam.  Good ol' Max Cleland squealed like a stuck pig when we kicked his liberal ass out after one term.  He played the sympathy "but I'm a war hero" card for all it was worth, but we didn't send him to Washington to vote against the best interests of Georgia, which was exactly what he did.
> 
> Max didn't even come back to Georgia after his defeat, but stayed in DC and is probably still there.
> 
> I am a vet and I don't have a dog in the fight over Walsh and a female vet and former Obama appointee, but I sure as hell wouldn't vote for a liberal Democrat if I did live in her district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Max Cleland is currently head of the Battle Monuments Commission.....OH DAMN THAT LIBERAL ALL TO HELL!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Obama appointed him since good ol' Max needed a job and is a fellow wild eyed liberal.  Did I mention he lost his legs and one arm in an accident in Vietnam?  If I didn't, I am sure good ol' Max will.


----------



## bodecea

Too Tall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> We voters in Georgia elected a Senator who was a triple amputee as a result of an accident in Vietnam.  Good ol' Max Cleland squealed like a stuck pig when we kicked his liberal ass out after one term.  He played the sympathy "but I'm a war hero" card for all it was worth, but we didn't send him to Washington to vote against the best interests of Georgia, which was exactly what he did.
> 
> Max didn't even come back to Georgia after his defeat, but stayed in DC and is probably still there.
> 
> I am a vet and I don't have a dog in the fight over Walsh and a female vet and former Obama appointee, but I sure as hell wouldn't vote for a liberal Democrat if I did live in her district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Cleland is currently head of the Battle Monuments Commission.....OH DAMN THAT LIBERAL ALL TO HELL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama appointed him since good ol' Max needed a job and is a fellow wild eyed liberal.  Did I mention he lost his legs and one arm in an accident in Vietnam?  If I didn't, I am sure good ol' Max will.
Click to expand...


I know...unless he points it out, no one would ever know.    You seem somehow.....envious of his record?


----------



## Too Tall

bodecea said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Max Cleland is currently head of the Battle Monuments Commission.....OH DAMN THAT LIBERAL ALL TO HELL!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama appointed him since good ol' Max needed a job and is a fellow wild eyed liberal.  Did I mention he lost his legs and one arm in an accident in Vietnam?  If I didn't, I am sure good ol' Max will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know...unless he points it out, no one would ever know.    You seem somehow.....envious of his record?
Click to expand...


Not a chance of me being envious of a fellow veteran. I honor and respect any and all that served and that includes good ol' Max.  There are some of them that I don't want representing me in Congress, and good ol' Max is one of those.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude? You got some serious issues. Every soldier wounded or not deserves our equal respect regardless of their party.
> 
> That woman gave her fucking limbs following orders while you and I were eating steak and watching tv from our fucking lazy boys.
> 
> I suspect that were you to make a comment like this among our troops it would be you who wouldn't be going home in one piece.
> 
> Her sacrifice is your freedom and my neg to you fuckhead. Enjoy hiding behind your computer spouting off your hatred like a true coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We voters in Georgia elected a Senator who was a triple amputee as a result of an accident in Vietnam.  Good ol' Max Cleland squealed like a stuck pig when we kicked his liberal ass out after one term.  He played the sympathy "but I'm a war hero" card for all it was worth, but we didn't send him to Washington to vote against the best interests of Georgia, which was exactly what he did.
> 
> Max didn't even come back to Georgia after his defeat, but stayed in DC and is probably still there.
> 
> I am a vet and I don't have a dog in the fight over Walsh and a female vet and former Obama appointee, but I sure as hell wouldn't vote for a liberal Democrat if I did live in her district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Max Cleland is currently head of the Battle Monuments Commission.....OH DAMN THAT LIBERAL ALL TO HELL!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Yeah.  What's that got to do with him voting against his Georgian constituents' wishes?


----------



## Black_Label

Dr Grump said:


> I LOVE THIS THREAD!!
> 
> It proves that all the people I thought on this board who are neocon, whackjob, loser, loons, pieces of scum actually are. I love the smell of proof in the morning!
> 
> And all the normal conservatives who post on this board avoided it like the plague..
> 
> Fantastic!





GuyPinestra said:


> Man, reading 22 pages of this thread was PAINFUL!
> 
> Joe Walsh is an idiot, and a piss-poor representative of ANYONE'S party. There's really not much else I can say about him, other than 'Adios!'...
> 
> I must admit I'm not surprised at the vitriol spewed by some of our resident left-wingers, nor by the broadness of the brush used to try and paint ALL conservatives with Walsh's idiocy.
> 
> Ms. Duckworth, and ALL veterans, thank you for your service!



If you were true to your word, you would be calling for Walsh's resignation.

Why would you want that trash to be associated with your party?


----------



## GuyPinestra

Black_Label said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS THREAD!!
> 
> It proves that all the people I thought on this board who are neocon, whackjob, loser, loons, pieces of scum actually are. I love the smell of proof in the morning!
> 
> And all the normal conservatives who post on this board avoided it like the plague..
> 
> Fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, reading 22 pages of this thread was PAINFUL!
> 
> Joe Walsh is an idiot, and a piss-poor representative of ANYONE'S party. There's really not much else I can say about him, other than 'Adios!'...
> 
> I must admit I'm not surprised at the vitriol spewed by some of our resident left-wingers, nor by the broadness of the brush used to try and paint ALL conservatives with Walsh's idiocy.
> 
> Ms. Duckworth, and ALL veterans, thank you for your service!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were true to your word, you would be calling for Walsh's resignation.
> 
> Why would you want that trash to be associated with your party?
Click to expand...


I don't know why you call it 'my' party, the ONLY reason I'm registered as a Republican was to vote for Ron Paul in the primaries. In Presidential races I've voted 3rd party since 1988, although I did vote for McCain last go-round, while holding my nose and keeping a barfbag handy...


----------



## Black_Label

GuyPinestra said:


> I don't know why you call it 'my' party, the ONLY reason I'm registered as a Republican was to vote for Ron Paul in the primaries. In Presidential races I've voted 3rd party since 1988, although I did vote for McCain last go-round, while holding my nose and keeping a barfbag handy...



So you're writing in Paul or voting 3rd party such as Johnson? 

Regardless you should be calling for his resignation, just like everyone else that isn't on the hard right that condones trashing our troops,...


----------



## GuyPinestra

Black_Label said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you call it 'my' party, the ONLY reason I'm registered as a Republican was to vote for Ron Paul in the primaries. In Presidential races I've voted 3rd party since 1988, although I did vote for McCain last go-round, while holding my nose and keeping a barfbag handy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're writing in Paul or voting 3rd party such as Johnson?
> 
> Regardless you should be calling for his resignation, just like everyone else that isn't on the hard right that condones trashing our troops,...
Click to expand...


I've not yet decided what I'm going to do come November 6th, I might not live that long.

And spare me your 'outrage' over trashing the troops, your party has turned that particular activity into an art form.

Physician, heal thyself...


----------



## bodecea

Too Tall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama appointed him since good ol' Max needed a job and is a fellow wild eyed liberal.  Did I mention he lost his legs and one arm in an accident in Vietnam?  If I didn't, I am sure good ol' Max will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...unless he points it out, no one would ever know.    You seem somehow.....envious of his record?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a chance of me being envious of a fellow veteran. I honor and respect any and all that served and that includes good ol' Max.  There are some of them that I don't want representing me in Congress, and good ol' Max is one of those.
Click to expand...


But Duke Cunningham fit the bill ok with you?   He was our Representative for years and always ran on his war record....as did Duncan Hunter Jr....always running on his military service....and his daddy.


----------



## Synthaholic

*Rep. Joe Walsh Is a Total Cockhead*


In attacking his Democratic opponent - Tammy Duckworth, a  double-amputee, multi-decorated war veteran - Republican Representative  Joe "Deadbeat Dad" Walsh really did say,  "Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day  after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit  him against the head and say, 'Senator, you have to let people know you  served! You have to talk about what you did!' He didn&#8217;t want to do it,  wouldn&#8217;t do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he  talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him.  That&#8217;s what&#8217;s so noble about our heroes. Now I&#8217;m running against a woman  who, my God, that&#8217;s all she talks about. Our true heroes, it&#8217;s the last  thing in the world they talk about." Good job, there, Illinois 8th.  Walsh is one of the most worthless pieces of GOP shit in a turd pile that goes up to the sky.

Sure, Walsh, who never served in the military (and was, in fact, a  community organizer early in his career) is being justifiably excoriated for  being a total cockhead. But what fucking John McCain is Walsh talking  about? Because, whatever myth Walsh has been fed, the John McCain who  ran for president in 2008 mentioned his military service every chance he  got. In fact, you pretty much couldn't get him to shut up about it: 

"When I left the Navy and entered public life, I enlisted as a foot  soldier in the political revolution [Reagan] began." - Victory speech  after Florida primary, January 29, 2008.

"I was still a naval officer then." - Speech to CPAC, February 7, 2008.

"In Vietnam, where I formed the closest friendships of my life, some of  those friends never came home to the country they loved so well." - Speech to the Council on Foreign Relations, March 26, 2008 (that line would show up again and again).

"No one hates war more than the veteran who feels most plainly the loss  of a veteran." - Interview with Katie Couric, July 22, 2008.

"On an October morning, in the Gulf of Tonkin, I prepared for my 23rd  mission over North Vietnam."- John McCain's acceptance speech for the  Republican nomination, September 4, 2008.

"I'm an old Navy pilot, and I know when a crisis calls for all hands on  deck." - Speech to the Clinton Global Initiative, September 25, 2008.

"A war that I was in, where we had an Army, that it wasn't through any  fault of their own, but they were defeated. And I know how hard it is  for that -- for an Army and a military to recover from that." - First  presidential debate, September 26, 2008.

"I have acted responsibly throughout my military career." - Second presidential debate, October 7, 2008.

"I've been fighting for this country since I was 17 years-old and I have  the scars to prove it." - Stump speech, October 21, 2008.

You know what a real hero doesn't do? Attack the honorable service of a  veteran. But, then again, that's just the kind of skeevy shit you expect  when a Republican goes up against a man or woman who can kick their  asses, with or without legs.

http://rudepundit.blogspot.com/2012/07/rep.html


----------



## bobgnote

Too Tall said:


> bobgnote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*GoonyBitch*, you need to quit making leaps of irrational vitriol, when you ignore facts and issues.  You don't get to claim the allegation, of how Op.Iraqi Freedom or the war in Iraq was "illegal" means some particular soldier engaged in illegal acts.
> 
> Apparently, you are too retarded, to distinguish between GW and Cheney lying to Congress, to gain support for attacking Iraq, and any action, by a soldier, under orders, during a deployment, which we know was part of a thoroughly corrupt engagement.
> 
> I know we went over all this, at the JRK thread, which you left, since you got sacked, repeatedly, after eating your own foot, so let's start from the beginning, and see if you need to take some vitamins, or something.  Maybe you should just eat shit, and die!
> 
> The CIA supported all of the Shah, Saddam, and UBL, so GHW Bush knew how Saddam was basically the result, of US foreign policy, favoring Sunni tyrants, over Shiite majorities, see also Bahrain.
> 
> But during Op.Desert Storm, GHW Bush got cold feet, on the road to Basra, and he let Saddam stay, in power.  But THEN, GHW Bush (daddy) tells the Iraqis to revolt, they do it, and daddy kakked out, again, letting occupying US and UN troops watch Saddam's Sunni henchment whack Shiites, Madan Arabs, Kurds, and more.
> 
> But Saddam didn't get more yellowcake, after the Israelis bombed him in 1981.  He didn't get WMDs, but GW and Cheney used a LYING IRAQI INFORMANT, in re Op.Curveball, to allege, before Congress, a lot of bullshit, about yellowcake and WMDs, so an actually illegal war and torture were ordered.
> 
> GW wanted to invade Afghanistan, before 9/11, see Condi's testimony, but after 9/11, GW schemed on how to invade BOTH Afghanistan AND Iraq, so he might face an international criminal information, from some court, and Amnesty International has filed a lawsuit, in Switzerland, 2011.
> 
> Of course, after the operation started, the US had to hang around, shooting the place up, since GW stupidly disbanded the Iraqi Army, and the US invasion force let a lot of ordinance lie around, unsecured, so it ended up, as IEDs.
> 
> Since you and people like you are LYING, PUNKASSED SOCIOPATHS, some people are conspiring to do a lot of illegal dirt, and nobody got busted, yet, but the US is running out of money.  Your criminal conspiracies and sociopathic cunning have NO VALUE.
> 
> Go back over the JRK thread, *GoonyBitch*.  You got sacked there, and you'll get sacked, here, punkfuck!  GW and Cheney might go down, like Pinochet did.  See if they go travelling, over to jolly olde England and get arrested, some day, like Pinochet did._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You conveniently skipped the 8 years that Clinton was in office.  That makes you an ignorant partisan hack.
Click to expand...


_But *Tardy Turd*, if you conveniently want to go over how D-rats also suck, you go ahead and volunteer some media.  

See, I'd actually vote for some fucktard pub shitbag, somewhere, if you didn't all suck just as hard or harder, than the D-rats.  If YOU want some transition work done, on Bill Clinton, YOU go ahead, and volunteer, how the D-rats suck, and I won't even reply, unless you completely suck ass and balls, both, which you usually do, so eat shit.

Since YOU suck, you quoted my entire passage, without the irrelevant D-rat media, which exists, since Clinton shot off a lot of cruise missiles, in an impotent rage, against Al Queda, when US embassies got bombed, Clinton de-regulated banks, courts, and energy, and you sucked balls on GW, until Obama bailed the banks.

THEN you had nothing to add, about the D-rats, since you are a Log Cabin Club queer.

Meanwhile, YOU suck, but stinking is what you know best, *Tardy Turd*._


----------



## BDBoop

Okay, did you start this in the FZ? Just curious.


----------



## Mr. H.

Big foot in mouth moment that's for sure. 

Having met the guy on a couple of occasions, I did find him to be energetic informed and willing to listen- and help. Despite his foibles, I think he's a rare asset in DC. Willing to speak his mind, buck the system, and rattle a few branches.


----------



## Truthmatters

trashing vets to win elections.


Its a republican standard


----------



## BDBoop

He's good-looking and charismatic. So, Fox News or Washington for him.


----------



## manifold

wait a minute, John McCain was a Vietnam veteran? 

I had no idea.


----------



## boilermaker55

Too Tall said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Oh, I'd put her at the bottom of the wounded Vets pile based on her actions and words after the war.
> 
> I support conservative Vets over any liberal Vet, no matter their injuries....that is why I hate scum like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude? You got some serious issues. Every soldier wounded or not deserves our equal respect regardless of their party.
> 
> That woman gave her fucking limbs following orders while you and I were eating steak and watching tv from our fucking lazy boys.
> 
> I suspect that were you to make a comment like this among our troops it would be you who wouldn't be going home in one piece.
> 
> Her sacrifice is your freedom and my neg to you fuckhead. Enjoy hiding behind your computer spouting off your hatred like a true coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We voters in Georgia elected a Senator who was a triple amputee as a result of an accident in Vietnam.  Good ol' Max Cleland squealed like a stuck pig when we kicked his liberal ass out after one term.  He played the sympathy "but I'm a war hero" card for all it was worth, but we didn't send him to Washington to vote against the best interests of Georgia, which was exactly what he did.
> 
> Max didn't even come back to Georgia after his defeat, but stayed in DC and is probably still there.
> 
> I am a vet and I don't have a dog in the fight over Walsh and a female vet and former Obama appointee, but I sure as hell wouldn't vote for a liberal Democrat if I did live in her district.
Click to expand...


Saxby "Swiftboating Max Cleland" Chambliss.
You forgot to mention this little fact. Vote for or against but they swiftboating that happened was all lies.


----------



## Sarah G

Synthaholic said:


> *Rep. Joe Walsh Is a Total Cockhead*
> 
> 
> In attacking his Democratic opponent - Tammy Duckworth, a  double-amputee, multi-decorated war veteran - Republican Representative  Joe "Deadbeat Dad" Walsh really did say,  "Understand something about John McCain. His political advisers, day  after day, had to take him and almost throw him against a wall and hit  him against the head and say, 'Senator, you have to let people know you  served! You have to talk about what you did!' He didnt want to do it,  wouldnt do it. Day after day they had to convince him. Finally, he  talked a little bit about it, but it was very uncomfortable for him.  Thats whats so noble about our heroes. Now Im running against a woman  who, my God, thats all she talks about. Our true heroes, its the last  thing in the world they talk about." Good job, there, Illinois 8th.  Walsh is one of the most worthless pieces of GOP shit in a turd pile that goes up to the sky.
> 
> Sure, Walsh, who never served in the military (and was, in fact, a  community organizer early in his career) is being justifiably excoriated for  being a total cockhead. But what fucking John McCain is Walsh talking  about? Because, whatever myth Walsh has been fed, the John McCain who  ran for president in 2008 mentioned his military service every chance he  got. In fact, you pretty much couldn't get him to shut up about it:
> 
> "When I left the Navy and entered public life, I enlisted as a foot  soldier in the political revolution [Reagan] began." - Victory speech  after Florida primary, January 29, 2008.
> 
> "I was still a naval officer then." - Speech to CPAC, February 7, 2008.
> 
> "In Vietnam, where I formed the closest friendships of my life, some of  those friends never came home to the country they loved so well." - Speech to the Council on Foreign Relations, March 26, 2008 (that line would show up again and again).
> 
> "No one hates war more than the veteran who feels most plainly the loss  of a veteran." - Interview with Katie Couric, July 22, 2008.
> 
> "On an October morning, in the Gulf of Tonkin, I prepared for my 23rd  mission over North Vietnam."- John McCain's acceptance speech for the  Republican nomination, September 4, 2008.
> 
> "I'm an old Navy pilot, and I know when a crisis calls for all hands on  deck." - Speech to the Clinton Global Initiative, September 25, 2008.
> 
> "A war that I was in, where we had an Army, that it wasn't through any  fault of their own, but they were defeated. And I know how hard it is  for that -- for an Army and a military to recover from that." - First  presidential debate, September 26, 2008.
> 
> "I have acted responsibly throughout my military career." - Second presidential debate, October 7, 2008.
> 
> "I've been fighting for this country since I was 17 years-old and I have  the scars to prove it." - Stump speech, October 21, 2008.
> 
> You know what a real hero doesn't do? Attack the honorable service of a  veteran. But, then again, that's just the kind of skeevy shit you expect  when a Republican goes up against a man or woman who can kick their  asses, with or without legs.
> 
> http://rudepundit.blogspot.com/2012/07/rep.html



He thinks he's funny.  Delusional.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."




If I recall correctly, John Kerry's Purple Hearts didn't even count, while George W Bush was considered a war hero for staying at home and snorting cocaine.

And remember Max Cleland?


> If the mugging of Sen. Max Cleland of Georgia is a fair indicator of what is to come, the fall elections will be ugly. Cleland, a decorated veteran and triple amputee, was attacked by his Republican opponent, Rep. Saxby Chambliss, "for breaking his oath to protect and defend the Constitution."


 Dirty-Bomb Politics (washingtonpost.com)

*
Attention members of the U.S. military - the right wing thinks your sacrifice doesn't count if you vote Democrat!*


----------



## Too Tall

NYcarbineer said:


> Conservatives did the same thing to Max Cleland.  No one should be even mildly surprised at this sort of behaviour,
> 
> at this point.



You bet we limited good ol' Max to one term.  Max Cleland went to DC and voted against everything that we sent him there to vote for and for everything that we sent him there to vote against.  We would have shit canned the liberal dickhead if he had had six legs and two heads.


----------



## Too Tall

uscitizen said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you must really be desperate.
> 
> Blaming Clinton?
> 
> Hell, why don't we just say Boooooosh made him do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Clinton?
> I don't recall Bush being disrepectful to troops.
> Clinton was-
> 
> Cut and dry.
> 
> He loathed us.
> 
> We loathed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm getting them killed and blown up in Iraq is not very respectful....
Click to expand...


Obama passed Bush in the KIA count in Afghanistan and 6 more of our finest got killed yesterday.  Any comments?


----------



## Mr.Nick

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."



Walsh is my Rep....... 

Duckworth is a total drama-queen........ Her whole message is "vote for me because I have no legs."

And if it matters - what Walsh actually said was: *"no real hero would use their war injuries as a means to get elected."* 

Duckworth is using her war injuries for sympathy..... 

I totally agree with Walsh...

I've met Walsh several times and he's a good man and a "blue collar" type guy... I support him 100%.


----------



## rightwinger

Mr.Nick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh is my Rep.......
> 
> Duckworth is a total drama-queen........ Her whole message is "vote for me because I have no legs."
> 
> And if it matters - what Walsh actually said was: *"no real hero would use their war injuries as a means to get elected."*
> 
> Duckworth is using her war injuries for sympathy.....
> 
> I totally agree with Walsh...
> 
> I've met Walsh several times and he's a good man and a "blue collar" type guy... I support him 100%.
Click to expand...


After reading your posts, I'm not surprised that you do

You are the type of voter that Walsh is after


----------



## Mr.Nick

This is a fantastic (entire) town hall meeting with Joe Walsh.....

I was going to go to the event to boot but sadly I missed it.....

I recommend people watch it. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-lMsK84q5Q]IL-08; 5/27/12; Joe Walsh; Part 1 of 6 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Nick

rightwinger said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh is my Rep.......
> 
> Duckworth is a total drama-queen........ Her whole message is "vote for me because I have no legs."
> 
> And if it matters - what Walsh actually said was: *"no real hero would use their war injuries as a means to get elected."*
> 
> Duckworth is using her war injuries for sympathy.....
> 
> I totally agree with Walsh...
> 
> I've met Walsh several times and he's a good man and a "blue collar" type guy... I support him 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After reading your posts, I'm not surprised that you do
> 
> You are the type of voter that Walsh is after
Click to expand...


You're a fucking idiot.

In what universe should her war injuries matter???

John McCain was a Vietcong POW for 6 fucking years - yet he NEVER used his POW status as a reason to vote for him.

Duckworth is pretty much like "vote for me because I lost my legs and I support Obama."


----------



## BDBoop

Have you read her site? Or are you just taking Joe's word for it. AND he's a teabagger, so really, you can just believe him. No need to do the work of researching for yourself.


----------



## rightwinger

Mr.Nick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh is my Rep.......
> 
> Duckworth is a total drama-queen........ Her whole message is "vote for me because I have no legs."
> 
> And if it matters - what Walsh actually said was: *"no real hero would use their war injuries as a means to get elected."*
> 
> Duckworth is using her war injuries for sympathy.....
> 
> I totally agree with Walsh...
> 
> I've met Walsh several times and he's a good man and a "blue collar" type guy... I support him 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading your posts, I'm not surprised that you do
> 
> You are the type of voter that Walsh is after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> In what universe should her war injuries matter???
> 
> John McCain was a Vietcong POW for 6 fucking years - yet he NEVER used his POW status as a reason to vote for him.
> 
> Duckworth is pretty much like "vote for me because I lost my legs and I support Obama."
Click to expand...


Walsh was a community organizer while Duckworth was serving her nation

You don't think military leadership is a valid qualification?


----------



## Mr.Nick

rightwinger said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading your posts, I'm not surprised that you do
> 
> You are the type of voter that Walsh is after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> In what universe should her war injuries matter???
> 
> John McCain was a Vietcong POW for 6 fucking years - yet he NEVER used his POW status as a reason to vote for him.
> 
> Duckworth is pretty much like "vote for me because I lost my legs and I support Obama."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walsh was a community organizer while Duckworth was serving her nation
> 
> You don't think military leadership is a valid qualification?
Click to expand...


Oh so now that a democrat Obama lover is injured in war it matters??? What about McCain???

McCain didn't use his POW status for sympathy..... He was stuck in a hell hole for 6 years and all progressives could say is that he was an idiot for being shot down.....

Duckworth gets her legs blown off and is back home in 2 weeks... McCain gets tortured for 6 years....

But yeah now war injuries matter?

As if someone who has their legs blown off in war is somehow more credible?

Duckworth has no chance of beating Walsh either.......


----------



## Mr.Nick

BDBoop said:


> Have you read her site? Or are you just taking Joe's word for it. AND he's a teabagger, so really, you can just believe him. No need to do the work of researching for yourself.



I know all about it considering Walsh is my Representative.

Duckworth is an Obamabot who IMO enjoys the sympathy she gets via her war injuries....

No real patriot would say or imply "vote for me because I had my legs blown off."


----------



## The T

Mr.Nick said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read her site? Or are you just taking Joe's word for it. AND he's a teabagger, so really, you can just believe him. No need to do the work of researching for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about it considering Walsh is my Representative.
> 
> Duckworth is an Obamabot who IMO enjoys the sympathy she gets via her war injuries....
> 
> No real patriot would say or imply "vote for me because I had my legs blown off."
Click to expand...

 
Duckworth gets Kudos for service. Where it ENDS for me. Same as Juan McCain.


----------



## bodecea

OohPooPahDoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, John Kerry's Purple Hearts didn't even count, while George W Bush was considered a war hero for staying at home and snorting cocaine.
> 
> And remember Max Cleland?
> 
> 
> 
> If the mugging of Sen. Max Cleland of Georgia is a fair indicator of what is to come, the fall elections will be ugly. Cleland, a decorated veteran and triple amputee, was attacked by his Republican opponent, Rep. Saxby Chambliss, "for breaking his oath to protect and defend the Constitution."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dirty-Bomb Politics (washingtonpost.com)
> 
> *
> Attention members of the U.S. military - the right wing thinks your sacrifice doesn't count if you vote Democrat!*
Click to expand...


Everyone remember this gem from the RNC?


----------



## rightwinger

Mr.Nick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> In what universe should her war injuries matter???
> 
> John McCain was a Vietcong POW for 6 fucking years - yet he NEVER used his POW status as a reason to vote for him.
> 
> Duckworth is pretty much like "vote for me because I lost my legs and I support Obama."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh was a community organizer while Duckworth was serving her nation
> 
> You don't think military leadership is a valid qualification?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so now that a democrat Obama lover is injured in war it matters??? What about McCain???
> 
> McCain didn't use his POW status for sympathy..... He was stuck in a hell hole for 6 years and all progressives could say is that he was an idiot for being shot down.....
> 
> Duckworth gets her legs blown off and is back home in 2 weeks... McCain gets tortured for 6 years....
> 
> But yeah now war injuries matter?
> 
> As if someone who has their legs blown off in war is somehow more credible?
> 
> *Duckworth has no chance of beating Walsh either*.......
Click to expand...


From the guy who said no way Ron Paul could lose


----------



## rightwinger

Mr.Nick said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read her site? Or are you just taking Joe's word for it. AND he's a teabagger, so really, you can just believe him. No need to do the work of researching for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about it considering Walsh is my Representative.
> 
> Duckworth is an Obamabot who IMO enjoys the sympathy she gets via her war injuries....
> 
> No real patriot would say or imply "vote for me because I had my legs blown off."
Click to expand...


Can you point to the specific quote that bothers you?

The one that implies you should vote for her because she got her legs blown off?


----------



## Synthaholic

BDBoop said:


> Okay, did you start this in the FZ? Just curious.


No.  Intense moved it out of politics seconds after I created it.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mr. H. said:


> Big foot in mouth moment that's for sure.
> 
> Having met the guy on a couple of occasions, I did find him to be energetic informed and willing to listen- and help. Despite his foibles, I think he's a rare asset in DC. Willing to speak his mind, buck the system, and rattle a few branches.


Don't forget "denigrate the troops and spit on Veterans".


----------



## Sarah G

Synthaholic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, did you start this in the FZ? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Intense moved it out of politics seconds after I created it.
Click to expand...


I wonder why?


----------



## manifold

Synthaholic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, did you start this in the FZ? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Intense moved it out of politics seconds after I created it.
Click to expand...


What do you expect when you put the word 'Cockhead' in the thread title?


----------



## Synthaholic

Truthmatters said:


> trashing vets to win elections.
> 
> 
> Its a republican standard


Kerry
Cleland
Duckworth

All served honorably.  All were awarded Purple Hearts.  All were slimed by wingnut cowards.


----------



## Trajan

merged


----------



## Synthaholic

manifold said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, did you start this in the FZ? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Intense moved it out of politics seconds after I created it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you expect when you put the word 'Cockhead' in the thread title?
Click to expand...

Well, I didn't put cockhead in the title.  The author did.  

And I haven't complained about it getting moved, either.  I just answered Boopsie's question.


----------



## Synthaholic

Trajan said:


> merged




What did you merge?

I think you just wanted to show off your Krugman pic again.


Edit to add:  when I refreshed the page, it had the same cockhead thread title, yet it went from post #9 to post #371 with nothing in between.

Hence the confusion and comment.


----------



## Too Tall

NYcarbineer said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh gets to decide what "true heroes" get to talk about?
> 
> Who the fuck is he?
> 
> If McCain didn't want to talk about his POW experience, that was his right. If Duckworth wants to talk about her war experience, that is her right.  Both paid their dues.......Walsh didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His opinion was he wasn't hearing enough about substance from her, and too much of her glorifying her military service. It's well within bounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's well outside the bounds of common sense.  And common decency.  The woman's legs are gone.  How do you keep people from noticing that?
Click to expand...


Losing her legs doesn't qualify her for elected office.  There was nothing indecent aboul Walsh's comment when read in context IMO. God bless her for her service and her sacrifice, but she needs to do a little more than say look at me, I am a war hero.


----------



## Too Tall

rightwinger said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry trashed every man who ever served in Vietnam when ht threw his medals away and called them all baby killers and rapists in his testimony before Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put John Kerry in the same boat as Jane Fonda.  Trashing your fellow men while they are still in harms way would be called treason if there had been a formal declaration of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kerry was a decorated combat veteran and had every right to criticize the worth of the Viet Nam conflict
> 
> History showed he was right
Click to expand...


He had the right, but it is called aiding and abetting the enemy in the real world.


----------



## manifold

This is actually more pathetic than the rightwingtards losing their shit because Obama has the audacity to feather his cap with bin Laden's capture.


----------



## Too Tall

bodecea said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh dumbfuck, even Obamination talks about how bad Vietnam Vets were treated coming home when talking about the troops today. You need to update your talking notes.
> 
> Oh, a friend of mine in the 90s got condiments thrown on him in uniform while attending Cal as a ROTC cadet and my Commandant of Cadets got spat at on my campus during Desert Storm.
> 
> You liberals are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it's a lie at all....more of a urban legend....everyone "knows someone who knows someone who got spit on"...But, if you can name names, I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...you should have no problem naming some names.   I look forward to the list....since so many had it happen.
Click to expand...


Names from 45 years ago would be hard to come by and you wouldn't believe it anyway.  It was documented at the time, so take your urban legend as stuff it.


----------



## Too Tall

rightwinger said:


> I don't see how Joe Walsh runs on his own impressive experience over Duckworth
> 
> Other than having the same name as the lead singer of Eagles, Joe Walsh was just a community organizer before becoming a Congressman in 2011.



Really?  Why isn't Walsh running for President with community organizer on his resume?


----------



## rightwinger

Too Tall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put John Kerry in the same boat as Jane Fonda.  Trashing your fellow men while they are still in harms way would be called treason if there had been a formal declaration of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry was a decorated combat veteran and had every right to criticize the worth of the Viet Nam conflict
> 
> History showed he was right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had the right, but it is called aiding and abetting the enemy in the real world.
Click to expand...


It is called Freedom of Speech in the United States


----------



## rightwinger

Too Tall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how Joe Walsh runs on his own impressive experience over Duckworth
> 
> Other than having the same name as the lead singer of Eagles, Joe Walsh was just a community organizer before becoming a Congressman in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Why isn't Walsh running for President with community organizer on his resume?
Click to expand...


Let him serve eight years in the Illinois Senate and four in the US Senate and maybe we can talk


----------



## Too Tall

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a republican president not started an illegal war in Iraq, Walsh wouldnt have this problem.
Click to expand...


As opposed to a legal war?


----------



## Too Tall

boilermaker55 said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude? You got some serious issues. Every soldier wounded or not deserves our equal respect regardless of their party.
> 
> That woman gave her fucking limbs following orders while you and I were eating steak and watching tv from our fucking lazy boys.
> 
> I suspect that were you to make a comment like this among our troops it would be you who wouldn't be going home in one piece.
> 
> Her sacrifice is your freedom and my neg to you fuckhead. Enjoy hiding behind your computer spouting off your hatred like a true coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We voters in Georgia elected a Senator who was a triple amputee as a result of an accident in Vietnam.  Good ol' Max Cleland squealed like a stuck pig when we kicked his liberal ass out after one term.  He played the sympathy "but I'm a war hero" card for all it was worth, but we didn't send him to Washington to vote against the best interests of Georgia, which was exactly what he did.
> 
> Max didn't even come back to Georgia after his defeat, but stayed in DC and is probably still there.
> 
> I am a vet and I don't have a dog in the fight over Walsh and a female vet and former Obama appointee, but I sure as hell wouldn't vote for a liberal Democrat if I did live in her district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saxby "Swiftboating Max Cleland" Chambliss.
> You forgot to mention this little fact. Vote for or against but they swiftboating that happened was all lies.
Click to expand...


I know his voting record as Senator and you apparently don't.  No lies since it is a matter of public record.


----------



## bodecea

Too Tall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh dumbfuck, even Obamination talks about how bad Vietnam Vets were treated coming home when talking about the troops today. You need to update your talking notes.
> 
> Oh, a friend of mine in the 90s got condiments thrown on him in uniform while attending Cal as a ROTC cadet and my Commandant of Cadets got spat at on my campus during Desert Storm.
> 
> You liberals are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...you should have no problem naming some names.   I look forward to the list....since so many had it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Names from 45 years ago would be hard to come by and you wouldn't believe it anyway.  It was documented at the time, so take your urban legend as stuff it.
Click to expand...

IF it were documented, you'd be able to pull it up....but isn't it conVEEEEEniant that you can't pull any actual, witnessed and named incidences.

It's an urban legend....or at least the vastness of such behavior is an urban legend.


----------



## bodecea

Too Tall said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> We voters in Georgia elected a Senator who was a triple amputee as a result of an accident in Vietnam.  Good ol' Max Cleland squealed like a stuck pig when we kicked his liberal ass out after one term.  He played the sympathy "but I'm a war hero" card for all it was worth, but we didn't send him to Washington to vote against the best interests of Georgia, which was exactly what he did.
> 
> Max didn't even come back to Georgia after his defeat, but stayed in DC and is probably still there.
> 
> I am a vet and I don't have a dog in the fight over Walsh and a female vet and former Obama appointee, but I sure as hell wouldn't vote for a liberal Democrat if I did live in her district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saxby "Swiftboating Max Cleland" Chambliss.
> You forgot to mention this little fact. Vote for or against but they swiftboating that happened was all lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know his voting record as Senator and you apparently don't.  No lies since it is a matter of public record.
Click to expand...


Well, share that voting record with us....let me see the horror of it.


----------



## hortysir

bodecea said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saxby "Swiftboating Max Cleland" Chambliss.
> You forgot to mention this little fact. Vote for or against but they swiftboating that happened was all lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know his voting record as Senator and you apparently don't.  No lies since it is a matter of public record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, share that voting record with us....let me see the horror of it.
Click to expand...


You won;t see any horror.

He was ranked A+ by Planned Parenthood and an F- by NRA


----------



## bodecea

hortysir said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know his voting record as Senator and you apparently don't.  No lies since it is a matter of public record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, share that voting record with us....let me see the horror of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won;t see any horror.
> 
> He was ranked A+ by Planned Parenthood and an F- by NRA
Click to expand...


I wonder what he did to earn an F- by the NRA.   Maybe Too Tall can enlighten us.


----------



## daveman

Too Tall said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Clinton?
> I don't recall Bush being disrepectful to troops.
> Clinton was-
> 
> Cut and dry.
> 
> He loathed us.
> 
> We loathed him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm getting them killed and blown up in Iraq is not very respectful....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama passed Bush in the KIA count in Afghanistan and 6 more of our finest got killed yesterday.  Any comments?
Click to expand...

Troops killed under Obama's command are less dead than troops killed under Bush's command.  They should feel honored they got to die for The One.

Right, usc?


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading your posts, I'm not surprised that you do
> 
> You are the type of voter that Walsh is after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> In what universe should her war injuries matter???
> 
> John McCain was a Vietcong POW for 6 fucking years - yet he NEVER used his POW status as a reason to vote for him.
> 
> Duckworth is pretty much like "vote for me because I lost my legs and I support Obama."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walsh was a community organizer while Duckworth was serving her nation
> 
> You don't think military leadership is a valid qualification?
Click to expand...

Oh, so NOW being a community organizer is a BAD thing.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> In what universe should her war injuries matter???
> 
> John McCain was a Vietcong POW for 6 fucking years - yet he NEVER used his POW status as a reason to vote for him.
> 
> Duckworth is pretty much like "vote for me because I lost my legs and I support Obama."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh was a community organizer while Duckworth was serving her nation
> 
> You don't think military leadership is a valid qualification?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so NOW being a community organizer is a BAD thing.
Click to expand...


That's what I have heard


----------



## rightwinger

hortysir said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know his voting record as Senator and you apparently don't.  No lies since it is a matter of public record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, share that voting record with us....let me see the horror of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won;t see any horror.
> 
> He was ranked A+ by Planned Parenthood and an F- by NRA
Click to expand...


Is that all?

I thought he was a child rapist


----------



## daveman

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right on que, the lesbo that hid in the military.
> 
> Oh, so now you're going to claim the spitting on Vietnam Vets by the left in the 60s and 70s is a lie???? You people are fucking insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it's a lie at all....more of a urban legend....everyone "knows someone who knows someone who got spit on"...But, if you can name names, I'm all ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ross Nolan.  0:53.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_-TBirrPiQ]Anti-War Protester Spits on Iraq War Veteran - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Yoo hoo, Bode!

Like most leftists, you indulge in magical thinking.  For instance, if you pretend this post isn't here, it really doesn't exist!

Reality, however, disagrees.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you should have no problem naming some names.   I look forward to the list....since so many had it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Names from 45 years ago would be hard to come by and you wouldn't believe it anyway.  It was documented at the time, so take your urban legend as stuff it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF it were documented, you'd be able to pull it up....but isn't it conVEEEEEniant that you can't pull any actual, witnessed and named incidences.
> 
> It's an urban legend....or at least the vastness of such behavior is an urban legend.
Click to expand...

Pssst!  See the video I posted.  

Then try to weasel out of it.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh was a community organizer while Duckworth was serving her nation
> 
> You don't think military leadership is a valid qualification?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so NOW being a community organizer is a BAD thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I have heard
Click to expand...

It's not a bad thing, but it apparently leaves one woefully unprepared for leadership.


----------



## Too Tall

rightwinger said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry was a decorated combat veteran and had every right to criticize the worth of the Viet Nam conflict
> 
> History showed he was right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had the right, but it is called aiding and abetting the enemy in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is called Freedom of Speech in the United States
Click to expand...


Actually, it is called aiding and abetting the enemy in the United States.  American servicemen were still engaged in armed conflict and being killed when this POS was telling LIES about them.


----------



## Too Tall

rightwinger said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how Joe Walsh runs on his own impressive experience over Duckworth
> 
> Other than having the same name as the lead singer of Eagles, Joe Walsh was just a community organizer before becoming a Congressman in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Why isn't Walsh running for President with community organizer on his resume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let him serve eight years in the Illinois Senate and four in the US Senate and maybe we can talk
Click to expand...


Voting 'present' doesn't count.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so NOW being a community organizer is a BAD thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I have heard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a bad thing, but it apparently leaves one woefully unprepared for leadership.
Click to expand...


I would agree, if that were all you had to go on. Add in a Harvard Law degree, eight years in the Illinois Senate and four years as a US Senator and you start to get some cred

Now...what qualifications does Walsh posses that makes him vastly superior to Duckworths academic and military experience


----------



## rightwinger

Too Tall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Why isn't Walsh running for President with community organizer on his resume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let him serve eight years in the Illinois Senate and four in the US Senate and maybe we can talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voting 'present' doesn't count.
Click to expand...


When did Obama vote present?

Show me a link


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it's a lie at all....more of a urban legend....everyone "knows someone who knows someone who got spit on"...But, if you can name names, I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ross Nolan.  0:53.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_-TBirrPiQ]Anti-War Protester Spits on Iraq War Veteran - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yoo hoo, Bode!
> 
> Like most leftists, you indulge in magical thinking.  For instance, if you pretend this post isn't here, it really doesn't exist!
> 
> Reality, however, disagrees.
Click to expand...


one...impressive


----------



## rightwinger

Too Tall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had the right, but it is called aiding and abetting the enemy in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called Freedom of Speech in the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it is called aiding and abetting the enemy in the United States.  American servicemen were still engaged in armed conflict and being killed when this POS was telling LIES about them.
Click to expand...


Not by any stretch of the laws of the United States. Citizens of the United States have an obligation to voice opposition to wars that are unwarranted. Kerry was proven right by history in his opposition to Viet Nam


----------



## hortysir

rightwinger said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let him serve eight years in the Illinois Senate and four in the US Senate and maybe we can talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting 'present' doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Obama vote present?
> 
> Show me a link
Click to expand...


Hashed and re-hashed.

While Obama did vote present a number of times, it was only a small percentage of his total votes cast.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I have heard
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a bad thing, but it apparently leaves one woefully unprepared for leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree, if that were all you had to go on. Add in a Harvard Law degree, eight years in the Illinois Senate and four years as a US Senator and you start to get some cred
Click to expand...

Don't forget to toss in a media that refused to vet him and stupid voters who swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.  

All that and he's STILL incompetent.  


rightwinger said:


> Now...what qualifications does Walsh posses that makes him vastly superior to Duckworths academic and military experience


Dunno, don't care.  I'm not in his district.  Neither are you.  How about we let the people who are vote the way they want to?

Oh, that's right -- you don't like that idea.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ross Nolan.  0:53.
> 
> Anti-War Protester Spits on Iraq War Veteran - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Yoo hoo, Bode!
> 
> Like most leftists, you indulge in magical thinking.  For instance, if you pretend this post isn't here, it really doesn't exist!
> 
> Reality, however, disagrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one...impressive
Click to expand...

Oh, but we were assured it NEVER happened!

Looks like your side lied, huh?  Tell me, as a veteran -- how does it feel to defend the people who would spit on you?


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is called Freedom of Speech in the United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is called aiding and abetting the enemy in the United States.  American servicemen were still engaged in armed conflict and being killed when this POS was telling LIES about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not by any stretch of the laws of the United States. Citizens of the United States have an obligation to voice opposition to wars that are unwarranted. Kerry was proven right by history in his opposition to Viet Nam
Click to expand...

But they don't have to right to meet with representatives of the nation we're at war with and rubber-stamp their terms for our surrender.

Kerry did that in Paris.


----------



## rightwinger

[/QUOTE]





daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a bad thing, but it apparently leaves one woefully unprepared for leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree, if that were all you had to go on. Add in a Harvard Law degree, eight years in the Illinois Senate and four years as a US Senator and you start to get some cred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget to toss in a media that refused to vet him and stupid voters who swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.
> 
> All that and he's STILL incompetent.
Click to expand...



Obama was fully vetted by the Republicans

They brought up Reverand Wright, Bill Ayers, Birth Certificates, Michelle hating America 

Didn't work too well did it?


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is called aiding and abetting the enemy in the United States.  American servicemen were still engaged in armed conflict and being killed when this POS was telling LIES about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not by any stretch of the laws of the United States. Citizens of the United States have an obligation to voice opposition to wars that are unwarranted. Kerry was proven right by history in his opposition to Viet Nam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they don't have to right to meet with representatives of the nation we're at war with and rubber-stamp their terms for our surrender.
> 
> Kerry did that in Paris.
Click to expand...


Really now....not too shabby for an ex Navy Lieutenant


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> Obama was fully vetted by the Republicans
> 
> They brought up Reverand Wright, Bill Ayers, Birth Certificates, Michelle hating America
> 
> Didn't work too well did it?


Because it wasn't reported in the Obama-felching media, and you idiots swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.

You backed an incompetent.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not by any stretch of the laws of the United States. Citizens of the United States have an obligation to voice opposition to wars that are unwarranted. Kerry was proven right by history in his opposition to Viet Nam
> 
> 
> 
> But they don't have to right to meet with representatives of the nation we're at war with and rubber-stamp their terms for our surrender.
> 
> Kerry did that in Paris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really now....not too shabby for an ex Navy Lieutenant
Click to expand...

It's not at all surprising that you'd cheer a man agreeing the United States should surrender to Communists and giving them aid and comfort.

Normal people call that treason.  Retards say it's not too shabby.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they don't have to right to meet with representatives of the nation we're at war with and rubber-stamp their terms for our surrender.
> 
> Kerry did that in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really now....not too shabby for an ex Navy Lieutenant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not at all surprising that you'd cheer a man agreeing the United States should surrender to Communists and giving them aid and comfort.
> 
> Normal people call that treason.  Retards say it's not too shabby.
Click to expand...


Wow...Kerry said we should surrender to the Communists

That is historically significant. You wouldnt happen to have a link would you?


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was fully vetted by the Republicans
> 
> They brought up Reverand Wright, Bill Ayers, Birth Certificates, Michelle hating America
> 
> Didn't work too well did it?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it wasn't reported in the Obama-felching media, and you idiots swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.
> 
> You backed an incompetent.
Click to expand...


Republicans seemed to vet it frequently

Didn't work well did it?


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was fully vetted by the Republicans
> 
> They brought up Reverand Wright, Bill Ayers, Birth Certificates, Michelle hating America
> 
> Didn't work too well did it?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it wasn't reported in the Obama-felching media, and you idiots swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.
> 
> You backed an incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans seemed to vet it frequently
> 
> Didn't work well did it?
Click to expand...


All one has to do is google those topics and find the earliest reports and they are well BEFORE the election of 2008....it's a falsehood that Obama was not fully "vetted" before the election, but you get some Rightwing talking heads start saying it and all the sheep start baaing it.


----------



## GuyPinestra

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it wasn't reported in the Obama-felching media, and you idiots swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.
> 
> You backed an incompetent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans seemed to vet it frequently
> 
> Didn't work well did it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All one has to do is google those topics and find the earliest reports and they are well BEFORE the election of 2008....it's a falsehood that Obama was not fully "vetted" before the election, but you get some Rightwing talking heads start saying it and all the sheep start baaing it.
Click to expand...


C'mon Bode, we all know what happened whenever anything negative was brought up about Obama. The MSM ignored it, the Democrats screamed "RACIST!" and the truth was NEVER discovered.

In the meantime, 200+ reporters went to Alaska to dig dirt on Sarah Palin.

Gimme a fucking break!!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a bad thing, but it apparently leaves one woefully unprepared for leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree, if that were all you had to go on. Add in a Harvard Law degree, eight years in the Illinois Senate and four years as a US Senator and you start to get some cred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget to toss in a media that refused to vet him
Click to expand...


FOXNEWS, Breitbart.com, Rush, Sean, Levin, Savage, Coulter, Malkin, Ingraham, Washington Times, WSJ, every Rightwing newspaper and every Rightwing talk show host REFUSED to vet him????

Why did they do that?

Dumbass.  




> and stupid voters who swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.



You wingnut extremists just CANNOT STAND Americans who won't vote the way you tell them to vote.

Tough shit, Nancy!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yoo hoo, Bode!
> 
> Like most leftists, you indulge in magical thinking.  For instance, if you pretend this post isn't here, it really doesn't exist!
> 
> Reality, however, disagrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one...impressive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but we were assured it NEVER happened!
> 
> Looks like your side lied, huh?  Tell me, as a veteran -- how does it feel to defend the people who would spit on you?
Click to expand...

Pathetic, coming from someone who - to this day - defends people who outed a covert CIA agent.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is called aiding and abetting the enemy in the United States.  American servicemen were still engaged in armed conflict and being killed when this POS was telling LIES about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not by any stretch of the laws of the United States. Citizens of the United States have an obligation to voice opposition to wars that are unwarranted. Kerry was proven right by history in his opposition to Viet Nam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they don't have to right to meet with representatives of the nation we're at war with
Click to expand...


They most certainly do.



> and rubber-stamp their terms for our surrender.
> 
> Kerry did that in Paris.



What was Kerry's authority to speak for the U.S. government?

Oh, that's right - he didn't have any.

Hey braveman:  Right here, right now, I am rubber-stamping our surrender to the North Koreans!

Doesn't mean shit, does it?


Dumbass.


----------



## rightwinger

GuyPinestra said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans seemed to vet it frequently
> 
> Didn't work well did it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All one has to do is google those topics and find the earliest reports and they are well BEFORE the election of 2008....it's a falsehood that Obama was not fully "vetted" before the election, but you get some Rightwing talking heads start saying it and all the sheep start baaing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon Bode, we all know what happened whenever anything negative was brought up about Obama. The MSM ignored it, the Democrats screamed "RACIST!" and the truth was NEVER discovered.
> 
> In the meantime, 200+ reporters went to Alaska to dig dirt on Sarah Palin.
> 
> Gimme a fucking break!!
Click to expand...


You know, it is not our fault if Republicans do not know how to vett very well. We found out that Obama was born in Kenya, hated America, got through Harvard because of affirmative action, was controlled by Rev Wright and Bill Ayers and had a wife that hates America

Not our fault that America laughed at your vetting


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was fully vetted by the Republicans
> 
> They brought up Reverand Wright, Bill Ayers, Birth Certificates, Michelle hating America
> 
> Didn't work too well did it?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it wasn't reported in the Obama-felching media, and you idiots swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.
> 
> You backed an incompetent.
Click to expand...



It just burns your butt that Americans exercise their Constitutional rights, doesn't it?


Dumbass.


----------



## bodecea

GuyPinestra said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans seemed to vet it frequently
> 
> Didn't work well did it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All one has to do is google those topics and find the earliest reports and they are well BEFORE the election of 2008....it's a falsehood that Obama was not fully "vetted" before the election, but you get some Rightwing talking heads start saying it and all the sheep start baaing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon Bode, *we all know what happened whenever anything negative was brought up about Obama. The MSM ignored it, the Democrats screamed "RACIST!" and the truth was NEVER discovered.*
> In the meantime, 200+ reporters went to Alaska to dig dirt on Sarah Palin.
> 
> Gimme a fucking break!!
Click to expand...


Well, there's a load of dingo's kidneys right there....If the MSM ignored it....how come we can google all that info from the MSM dated BEFORE November 2008. 

Don't drink the koolaid...find out for yourself.

Example:

Obama quits church, citing controversies - CNN

All I did was google "Obama Church"....there's lots more where that came from....CNN is MSM, btw.  Note the date....if Obama quit the church BEFORE the election because of controversy, how can you have a controversy if it is being IGNORED by the MSM, eh?


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really now....not too shabby for an ex Navy Lieutenant
> 
> 
> 
> It's not at all surprising that you'd cheer a man agreeing the United States should surrender to Communists and giving them aid and comfort.
> 
> Normal people call that treason.  Retards say it's not too shabby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...Kerry said we should surrender to the Communists
> 
> That is historically significant. You wouldnt happen to have a link would you?
Click to expand...

Of course I do.  You will, however, predictably refuse to accept it.







STEVE SHERMAN:
In 1971, Le Duc Tho came to take over the negotiations on behalf of the North Vietnamese. Now, he was a very influential friend and partner of Ho Chi Minh and went way back into the foundation of the Communist Party in North Vietnam. When he came to Paris, very shortly after that, Madame Binh developed what she called an 8-Point Peace Proposal, which was a very important proposal, because it suggested that our POWs would be released as soon as we set a date to withdraw from Vietnam. Now that meant we declared that we lost, we paid war reparations, etc. Now, if you can find, Scott, the article, and then lo and behold, we find John Kerry holding a press conference in Washington DC in which he advocates to President Nixon to accept Madame Binhs peace proposal. So now John Kerry is assuming the role of being a spokesperson for the Vietnamese Communist delegations in Paris, advocating their peace proposals to the United States government.​
Kerry rubber-stamped our enemy's demand for our surrender.

Apparently, that's being a "good Democrat".


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was fully vetted by the Republicans
> 
> They brought up Reverand Wright, Bill Ayers, Birth Certificates, Michelle hating America
> 
> Didn't work too well did it?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it wasn't reported in the Obama-felching media, and you idiots swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.
> 
> You backed an incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans seemed to vet it frequently
> 
> Didn't work well did it?
Click to expand...

That's because you idiots refused to believe anything negative about your little tin god.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree, if that were all you had to go on. Add in a Harvard Law degree, eight years in the Illinois Senate and four years as a US Senator and you start to get some cred
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to toss in a media that refused to vet him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FOXNEWS, Breitbart.com, Rush, Sean, Levin, Savage, Coulter, Malkin, Ingraham, Washington Times, WSJ, every Rightwing newspaper and every Rightwing talk show host REFUSED to vet him????
> 
> Why did they do that?
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

And CBS, NBC, ABC, and most of the media kissed his ass.

Did you really think you had a point?  Did you think at all?

The evidence suggests not.


Synthaholic said:


> and stupid voters who swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wingnut extremists just CANNOT STAND Americans who won't vote the way you tell them to vote.
> 
> Tough shit, Nancy!
Click to expand...

That's funny.  I say "stupid voters who swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises", and you pop up!  

Obama thanks you for your useful idiocy.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> one...impressive
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but we were assured it NEVER happened!
> 
> Looks like your side lied, huh?  Tell me, as a veteran -- how does it feel to defend the people who would spit on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pathetic, coming from someone who - to this day - defends people who outed a covert CIA agent.
Click to expand...

Hey, you shouldn't quote posts of mine that ask Bode uncomfortable questions.  It's harder for her to pretend they don't exist.

And by the way, please show where I defended Richard Armitage, the guy who outed a desk analyst.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not at all surprising that you'd cheer a man agreeing the United States should surrender to Communists and giving them aid and comfort.
> 
> Normal people call that treason.  Retards say it's not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Kerry said we should surrender to the Communists
> 
> That is historically significant. You wouldnt happen to have a link would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do.  You will, however, predictably refuse to accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEVE SHERMAN:
> In 1971, Le Duc Tho came to take over the negotiations on behalf of the North Vietnamese. Now, he was a very influential friend and partner of Ho Chi Minh and went way back into the foundation of the Communist Party in North Vietnam. When he came to Paris, very shortly after that, Madame Binh developed what she called an 8-Point Peace Proposal, which was a very important proposal, because it suggested that our POWs would be released as soon as we set a date to withdraw from Vietnam. Now that meant we declared that we lost, we paid war reparations, etc. Now, if you can find, Scott, the article, and then lo and behold, we find John Kerry holding a press conference in Washington DC in which he advocates to President Nixon to accept Madame Binhs peace proposal. So now John Kerry is assuming the role of being a spokesperson for the Vietnamese Communist delegations in Paris, advocating their peace proposals to the United States government.​
> Kerry rubber-stamped our enemy's demand for our surrender.
> 
> Apparently, that's being a "good Democrat".
Click to expand...


I should have known better than to expect you to have any proof. Nowhere in your "proof" does Kerry mention surrender. In fact, Kerry is advocating the release of our POWs. You assertion that removing troops from VietNam equates to surrender is laughable


----------



## Peach

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not at all surprising that you'd cheer a man agreeing the United States should surrender to Communists and giving them aid and comfort.
> 
> Normal people call that treason.  Retards say it's not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Kerry said we should surrender to the Communists
> 
> That is historically significant. You wouldnt happen to have a link would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do.  You will, however, predictably refuse to accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEVE SHERMAN:
> In 1971, Le Duc Tho came to take over the negotiations on behalf of the North Vietnamese. Now, he was a very influential friend and partner of Ho Chi Minh and went way back into the foundation of the Communist Party in North Vietnam. When he came to Paris, very shortly after that, Madame Binh developed what she called an 8-Point Peace Proposal, which was a very important proposal, because it suggested that our POWs would be released as soon as we set a date to withdraw from Vietnam. Now that meant we declared that we lost, we paid war reparations, etc. Now, if you can find, Scott, the article, and then lo and behold, we find John Kerry holding a press conference in Washington DC in which he advocates to President Nixon to accept Madame Binhs peace proposal. So now John Kerry is assuming the role of being a spokesperson for the Vietnamese Communist delegations in Paris, advocating their peace proposals to the United States government.​
> Kerry rubber-stamped our enemy's demand for our surrender.
> 
> Apparently, that's being a "good Democrat".
Click to expand...


He was President at the time?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not by any stretch of the laws of the United States. Citizens of the United States have an obligation to voice opposition to wars that are unwarranted. Kerry was proven right by history in his opposition to Viet Nam
> 
> 
> 
> But they don't have to right to meet with representatives of the nation we're at war with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They most certainly do.
Click to expand...

No, they don't.

18 USC § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments | LII / Legal Information Institute
Any citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.​
And then there's the UCMJ:
ART. 104. AIDING THE ENEMY
Any person who--

(1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or

(2) *without proper authority*, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or *communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly*;

shall suffer death or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.​But you'll continue to bitterly cling to your ignorance.


Synthaholic said:


> and rubber-stamp their terms for our surrender.
> 
> Kerry did that in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was Kerry's authority to speak for the U.S. government?
> 
> Oh, that's right - he didn't have any.
Click to expand...

No shit.  And he broke the law.


Synthaholic said:


> Hey braveman:  Right here, right now, I am rubber-stamping our surrender to the North Koreans!
> 
> Doesn't mean shit, does it?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.


That you'd advocate the US surrender to Communists is not at all surprising.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was fully vetted by the Republicans
> 
> They brought up Reverand Wright, Bill Ayers, Birth Certificates, Michelle hating America
> 
> Didn't work too well did it?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it wasn't reported in the Obama-felching media, and you idiots swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.
> 
> You backed an incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It just burns your butt that Americans exercise their Constitutional rights, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

Not at all.  You have the Constitutional right to vote for an incompetent simply because it makes you feel good.  

Of course, that's your only motivation.  You don't comprehend facts and logic.  All you have is emotion.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Kerry said we should surrender to the Communists
> 
> That is historically significant. You wouldnt happen to have a link would you?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do.  You will, however, predictably refuse to accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEVE SHERMAN:
> In 1971, Le Duc Tho came to take over the negotiations on behalf of the North Vietnamese. Now, he was a very influential friend and partner of Ho Chi Minh and went way back into the foundation of the Communist Party in North Vietnam. When he came to Paris, very shortly after that, Madame Binh developed what she called an 8-Point Peace Proposal, which was a very important proposal, because it suggested that our POWs would be released as soon as we set a date to withdraw from Vietnam. Now that meant we declared that we lost, we paid war reparations, etc. Now, if you can find, Scott, the article, and then lo and behold, we find John Kerry holding a press conference in Washington DC in which he advocates to President Nixon to accept Madame Binhs peace proposal. So now John Kerry is assuming the role of being a spokesperson for the Vietnamese Communist delegations in Paris, advocating their peace proposals to the United States government.​
> Kerry rubber-stamped our enemy's demand for our surrender.
> 
> Apparently, that's being a "good Democrat".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have known better than to expect you to have any proof. Nowhere in your "proof" does Kerry mention surrender. In fact, Kerry is advocating the release of our POWs. You assertion that removing troops from VietNam equates to surrender is laughable
Click to expand...

Yup, I called it:  "You will, however, predictably refuse to accept it."


----------



## daveman

Peach said:


> He was President at the time?


Are you being stupid on purpose, or is it natural?


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they don't have to right to meet with representatives of the nation we're at war with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They most certainly do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> 18 USC § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments | LII / Legal Information Institute
> Any citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.​
> And then there's the UCMJ:
> ART. 104. AIDING THE ENEMY
> Any person who--
> 
> (1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or
> 
> (2) *without proper authority*, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or *communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly*;
> 
> shall suffer death or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.​But you'll continue to bitterly cling to your ignorance.
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was Kerry's authority to speak for the U.S. government?
> 
> Oh, that's right - he didn't have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.  And he broke the law.
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey braveman:  Right here, right now, I am rubber-stamping our surrender to the North Koreans!
> 
> Doesn't mean shit, does it?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you'd advocate the US surrender to Communists is not at all surprising.
Click to expand...


Damn Dave......you are really off the deep end on this one

Treason, surrendering to the enemy,.....you are not usually this bizarre 

The alleged proof you are posting is just rightwing propaganda taken to the extreme


----------



## BDBoop

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They most certainly do.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> 18 USC § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments | LII / Legal Information Institute
> Any citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.​
> And then there's the UCMJ:
> ART. 104. AIDING THE ENEMY
> Any person who--
> 
> (1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or
> 
> (2) *without proper authority*, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or *communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly*;
> 
> shall suffer death or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.​But you'll continue to bitterly cling to your ignorance.
> 
> No shit.  And he broke the law.
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey braveman:  Right here, right now, I am rubber-stamping our surrender to the North Koreans!
> 
> Doesn't mean shit, does it?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you'd advocate the US surrender to Communists is not at all surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn Dave......you are really off the deep end on this one
> 
> Treason, surrendering to the enemy,.....you are not usually this bizarre
> 
> The alleged proof you are posting is just rightwing propaganda taken to the extreme
Click to expand...


Yup.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do.  You will, however, predictably refuse to accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEVE SHERMAN:
> In 1971, Le Duc Tho came to take over the negotiations on behalf of the North Vietnamese. Now, he was a very influential friend and partner of Ho Chi Minh and went way back into the foundation of the Communist Party in North Vietnam. When he came to Paris, very shortly after that, Madame Binh developed what she called an 8-Point Peace Proposal, which was a very important proposal, because it suggested that our POWs would be released as soon as we set a date to withdraw from Vietnam. Now that meant we declared that we lost, we paid war reparations, etc. Now, if you can find, Scott, the article, and then lo and behold, we find John Kerry holding a press conference in Washington DC in which he advocates to President Nixon to accept Madame Binhs peace proposal. So now John Kerry is assuming the role of being a spokesperson for the Vietnamese Communist delegations in Paris, advocating their peace proposals to the United States government.​
> Kerry rubber-stamped our enemy's demand for our surrender.
> 
> Apparently, that's being a "good Democrat".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known better than to expect you to have any proof. Nowhere in your "proof" does Kerry mention surrender. In fact, Kerry is advocating the release of our POWs. You assertion that removing troops from VietNam equates to surrender is laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I called it:  "You will, however, predictably refuse to accept it."
Click to expand...


Yup...you predicted right

You knew I would refuse to accept it because it is the most ridiculous claim you have ever posted. I know you eat up the right wing blogs, but to put forth garbage like you posted and claim it supports Kerry advocating surrender is just plan foolish


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They most certainly do.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> 18 USC § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments | LII / Legal Information Institute
> Any citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.​
> And then there's the UCMJ:
> ART. 104. AIDING THE ENEMY
> Any person who--
> 
> (1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or
> 
> (2) *without proper authority*, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or *communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly*;
> 
> shall suffer death or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.​But you'll continue to bitterly cling to your ignorance.
> 
> No shit.  And he broke the law.
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey braveman:  Right here, right now, I am rubber-stamping our surrender to the North Koreans!
> 
> Doesn't mean shit, does it?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you'd advocate the US surrender to Communists is not at all surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn Dave......you are really off the deep end on this one
> 
> Treason, surrendering to the enemy,.....you are not usually this bizarre
> 
> The alleged proof you are posting is just rightwing propaganda taken to the extreme
Click to expand...

So, facts and logic are extreme propaganda to you.

I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known better than to expect you to have any proof. Nowhere in your "proof" does Kerry mention surrender. In fact, Kerry is advocating the release of our POWs. You assertion that removing troops from VietNam equates to surrender is laughable
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I called it:  "You will, however, predictably refuse to accept it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup...you predicted right
> 
> You knew I would refuse to accept it because it is the most ridiculous claim you have ever posted. I know you eat up the right wing blogs, but to put forth garbage like you posted and claim it supports Kerry advocating surrender is just plan foolish
Click to expand...

Really not my fault that you're totally unwilling to accept anything negative about a leftist hero.

You probably think he threw his OWN medals over the WH fence, don't you?

Idiot.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> 18 USC § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments | LII / Legal Information Institute
> Any citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.​
> And then there's the UCMJ:
> ART. 104. AIDING THE ENEMY
> Any person who--
> 
> (1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or
> 
> (2) *without proper authority*, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or *communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly*;
> 
> shall suffer death or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.​But you'll continue to bitterly cling to your ignorance.
> 
> No shit.  And he broke the law.
> 
> That you'd advocate the US surrender to Communists is not at all surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Dave......you are really off the deep end on this one
> 
> Treason, surrendering to the enemy,.....you are not usually this bizarre
> 
> The alleged proof you are posting is just rightwing propaganda taken to the extreme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, facts and logic are extreme propaganda to you.
> 
> I'll keep that in mind.
Click to expand...


Shit Dave...if that is what passes as Facts or logic in your parts, you are farther gone than I thought


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not at all surprising that you'd cheer a man agreeing the United States should surrender to Communists and giving them aid and comfort.
> 
> Normal people call that treason.  Retards say it's not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Kerry said we should surrender to the Communists
> 
> That is historically significant. You wouldnt happen to have a link would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do.  You will, however, predictably refuse to accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEVE SHERMAN:In 1971, Le Duc Tho came to take over the negotiations on behalf of the North Vietnamese. Now, he was a very influential friend and partner of Ho Chi Minh and went way back into the foundation of the Communist Party in North Vietnam. When he came to Paris, very shortly after that, Madame Binh developed what she called an 8-Point Peace Proposal, which was a very important proposal, because it suggested that our POWs would be released as soon as we set a date to withdraw from Vietnam. Now that meant we declared that we lost, we paid war reparations, etc. Now, if you can find, Scott, the article, and then lo and behold, we find John Kerry holding a press conference in Washington DC in which he advocates to President Nixon to accept Madame Binh&#8217;s peace proposal. So now John Kerry is assuming the role of being a spokesperson for the Vietnamese Communist delegations in Paris, advocating their peace proposals to the United States government.​Kerry rubber-stamped our enemy's demand for our surrender.
> 
> Apparently, that's being a "good Democrat".
Click to expand...



*George Bush, Dick Cheney Accused of War Crimes*


See?  Anyone can be accused of anything.


Oh, wait....they were also *convicted *of war crimes:


*Bush Convicted of War Crimes in Absentia                        *



Kuala Lumpur &#8212; It&#8217;s official; George W Bush is a war criminal.

In what is the first ever conviction of  its kind anywhere in the world, the former US President and seven key  members of his administration were yesterday (Fri) found guilty of war  crimes.

Bush, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and  their legal advisers Alberto Gonzales, David Addington, William Haynes,  Jay Bybee and John Yoo were tried in absentia in Malaysia.

The trial held in Kuala Lumpur heard  harrowing witness accounts from victims of torture who suffered at the  hands of US soldiers and contractors in Iraq and Afghanistan.

They included testimony from British man  Moazzam Begg, an ex-Guantanamo detainee and Iraqi woman Jameelah Abbas  Hameedi who was tortured in the notorious Abu Ghraib prison.

At the end of the week-long hearing, the  five-panel tribunal unanimously delivered guilty verdicts against Bush,  Cheney, Rumsfeld and their key legal advisors who were all convicted as  war criminals for torture and cruel, inhumane and degrading treatment.

Full transcripts of the charges, witness  statements and other relevant material will now be sent to the Chief  Prosecutor of the International Criminal Court, as well as the United  Nations and the Security Council.

The Kuala Lumpur War Crimes Commission  is also asking that the names of Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld, Gonzales, Yoo,  Bybee, Addington and Haynes be entered and included in the Commission&#8217;s  Register of War Criminals for public record.​


Dumbass.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't forget to toss in a media that refused to vet him*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOXNEWS, Breitbart.com, Rush, Sean, Levin, Savage, Coulter, Malkin, Ingraham, Washington Times, WSJ, every Rightwing newspaper and every Rightwing talk show host REFUSED to vet him????
> 
> Why did they do that?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And CBS, NBC, ABC, and most of the media kissed his ass.
Click to expand...


Is this your concession and admission that the so-called "Liberal media" is actually the only legitimate media?

Because you just said:



			
				braveman said:
			
		

> *Don't forget to toss in a media that refused to vet him*



​It's obvious that you don't consider FOXNEWS and wingnut newspapers to be legitimate newspapers, since they vetted him completely.





			
				Whiny Fucking Pussy said:
			
		

> Did you really think you had a point?  Did you think at all?


Point successfully shoved up your ass.




			
				braveman said:
			
		

> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and stupid voters who swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.
> 
> 
> 
> You wingnut extremists just CANNOT STAND Americans who won't vote the way you tell them to vote.
> 
> Tough shit, Nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  I say "stupid voters who swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises", and you pop up!
> 
> Obama thanks you for your useful idiocy.
Click to expand...

Despite your hissy fits and crying jags, we Americans will continue to exercise our Constitutional rights.

You lose again, Nancy.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but we were assured it NEVER happened!
> 
> Looks like your side lied, huh?  Tell me, as a veteran -- how does it feel to defend the people who would spit on you?
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic, coming from someone who - to this day - defends people who outed a covert CIA agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, you shouldn't quote posts of mine that ask Bode uncomfortable questions.  It's harder for her to pretend they don't exist.
> 
> And by the way, please show where I defended Richard Armitage, the guy who outed a desk analyst.
Click to expand...


Are you now claiming that Plame was not a covert agent?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they don't have to right to meet with representatives of the nation we're at war with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They most certainly do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> 18 USC § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments | LII / Legal Information InstituteAny citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.​
Click to expand...



​That pertains to private correspondence - Look!  It's right there in the title!  Kerry was very public.



> And then there's the UCMJ:





> ART. 104. AIDING THE ENEMY
> Any person who--
> 
> (1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or
> 
> (2) *without proper authority*, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or *communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly*;
> 
> shall suffer death or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.​But you'll continue to bitterly cling to your ignorance.




Since we didn't declare war on Vietnam, perhaps you can find an official proclamation from the U.S. government declaring Vietnam our enemy.

Perhaps not.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it wasn't reported in the Obama-felching media, and you idiots swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.
> 
> You backed an incompetent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just burns your butt that Americans exercise their Constitutional rights, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  You have the Constitutional right to vote for an incompetent simply because it makes you feel good.
> 
> Of course, that's your only motivation.  You don't comprehend facts and logic.  All you have is emotion.
Click to expand...


The facts are that Bush took America to war based on false evidence:  you voted for an incompetent.  Twice.

The facts are that Bush's economic policies caused the collapse of the American economy:  you voted for an incompetent.  Twice.

Your whole opposition to President Obama is emotion-based.


----------



## Synthaholic

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They most certainly do.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> 18 USC § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments | LII / Legal Information InstituteAny citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.​And then there's the UCMJ:ART. 104. AIDING THE ENEMY
> Any person who--
> 
> (1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or
> 
> (2) *without proper authority*, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or *communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly*;
> 
> shall suffer death or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.​But you'll continue to bitterly cling to your ignorance.
> 
> No shit.  And he broke the law.
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey braveman:  Right here, right now, I am rubber-stamping our surrender to the North Koreans!
> 
> Doesn't mean shit, does it?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you'd advocate the US surrender to Communists is not at all surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Damn Dave......you are really off the deep end on this one
> 
> Treason, surrendering to the enemy,.....you are not usually this bizarre *
> 
> The alleged proof you are posting is just rightwing propaganda taken to the extreme
Click to expand...


He cannot control his emotions.

It will get worse, the closer we get to the election...he did the same thing in 2008 on another board.


----------



## asterism

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."



God I fucking hate it when Republicans who never served talked like that.  I'm sure Walsh has something resembling a valid point in there somewhere, but I truly hate it when never-served douchebags compare standards of service.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Kerry said we should surrender to the Communists
> 
> That is historically significant. You wouldnt happen to have a link would you?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do.  You will, however, predictably refuse to accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEVE SHERMAN:In 1971, Le Duc Tho came to take over the negotiations on behalf of the North Vietnamese. Now, he was a very influential friend and partner of Ho Chi Minh and went way back into the foundation of the Communist Party in North Vietnam. When he came to Paris, very shortly after that, Madame Binh developed what she called an 8-Point Peace Proposal, which was a very important proposal, because it suggested that our POWs would be released as soon as we set a date to withdraw from Vietnam. Now that meant we declared that we lost, we paid war reparations, etc. Now, if you can find, Scott, the article, and then lo and behold, we find John Kerry holding a press conference in Washington DC in which he advocates to President Nixon to accept Madame Binhs peace proposal. So now John Kerry is assuming the role of being a spokesperson for the Vietnamese Communist delegations in Paris, advocating their peace proposals to the United States government.​Kerry rubber-stamped our enemy's demand for our surrender.
> 
> Apparently, that's being a "good Democrat".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *George Bush, Dick Cheney Accused of War Crimes*
> 
> 
> See?  Anyone can be accused of anything.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait....they were also *convicted *of war crimes:
> 
> 
> *Bush Convicted of War Crimes in Absentia                        *
> 
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur  Its official; George W Bush is a war criminal.
> 
> In what is the first ever conviction of  its kind anywhere in the world, the former US President and seven key  members of his administration were yesterday (Fri) found guilty of war  crimes.
> 
> Bush, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and  their legal advisers Alberto Gonzales, David Addington, William Haynes,  Jay Bybee and John Yoo were tried in absentia in Malaysia.
> 
> The trial held in Kuala Lumpur heard  harrowing witness accounts from victims of torture who suffered at the  hands of US soldiers and contractors in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> They included testimony from British man  Moazzam Begg, an ex-Guantanamo detainee and Iraqi woman Jameelah Abbas  Hameedi who was tortured in the notorious Abu Ghraib prison.
> 
> At the end of the week-long hearing, the  five-panel tribunal unanimously delivered guilty verdicts against Bush,  Cheney, Rumsfeld and their key legal advisors who were all convicted as  war criminals for torture and cruel, inhumane and degrading treatment.
> 
> Full transcripts of the charges, witness  statements and other relevant material will now be sent to the Chief  Prosecutor of the International Criminal Court, as well as the United  Nations and the Security Council.
> 
> The Kuala Lumpur War Crimes Commission  is also asking that the names of Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld, Gonzales, Yoo,  Bybee, Addington and Haynes be entered and included in the Commissions  Register of War Criminals for public record.​
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

Kuala Lumpur War Crimes Commission?

Can you think of any reason I shouldn't laugh in your stupid face?

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOXNEWS, Breitbart.com, Rush, Sean, Levin, Savage, Coulter, Malkin, Ingraham, Washington Times, WSJ, every Rightwing newspaper and every Rightwing talk show host REFUSED to vet him????
> 
> Why did they do that?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> And CBS, NBC, ABC, and most of the media kissed his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this your concession and admission that the so-called "Liberal media" is actually the only legitimate media?
> 
> Because you just said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​It's obvious that you don't consider FOXNEWS and wingnut newspapers to be legitimate newspapers, since they vetted him completely.
Click to expand...

It's obvious that you have no grasp of logic.  Of course, if you did, you wouldn't be a leftist.

Moron.


Synthaholic said:


> Point successfully shoved up your ass.


I'm sure it comforts your frightenened little mind to bitterly cling to that fantasy, but no.


Synthaholic said:


> braveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wingnut extremists just CANNOT STAND Americans who won't vote the way you tell them to vote.
> 
> Tough shit, Nancy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  I say "stupid voters who swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises", and you pop up!
> 
> Obama thanks you for your useful idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your hissy fits and crying jags, we Americans will continue to exercise our Constitutional rights.
> 
> You lose again, Nancy.
Click to expand...

Really?  Where did I say I didn't want you to vote?  Degree of difficulty:  You have to use what I actually said, not what the voices in your head told you I said.

Of course, no proof will be forthcoming.  You don't do proof.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> 18 USC § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments | LII / Legal Information InstituteAny citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.​And then there's the UCMJ:ART. 104. AIDING THE ENEMY
> Any person who--
> 
> (1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or
> 
> (2) *without proper authority*, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or *communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly*;
> 
> shall suffer death or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.​But you'll continue to bitterly cling to your ignorance.
> 
> No shit.  And he broke the law.
> 
> That you'd advocate the US surrender to Communists is not at all surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Damn Dave......you are really off the deep end on this one
> 
> Treason, surrendering to the enemy,.....you are not usually this bizarre *
> 
> The alleged proof you are posting is just rightwing propaganda taken to the extreme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He cannot control his emotions.
> 
> It will get worse, the closer we get to the election...he did the same thing in 2008 on another board.
Click to expand...

You're projecting your emotionalism on others, Synthia.  

Plus, you lie.  A _lot._


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just burns your butt that Americans exercise their Constitutional rights, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  You have the Constitutional right to vote for an incompetent simply because it makes you feel good.
> 
> Of course, that's your only motivation.  You don't comprehend facts and logic.  All you have is emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts are that Bush took America to war based on false evidence:  you voted for an incompetent.  Twice.
> 
> The facts are that Bush's economic policies caused the collapse of the American economy:  you voted for an incompetent.  Twice.
> 
> Your whole opposition to President Obama is emotion-based.
Click to expand...

NOTE:  Mindlessly repeating leftist talking points proves nothing but you'e a mindless leftist.  

Now, run along and light a candle at your shrine to The One!!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do.  You will, however, predictably refuse to accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEVE SHERMAN:In 1971, Le Duc Tho came to take over the negotiations on behalf of the North Vietnamese. Now, he was a very influential friend and partner of Ho Chi Minh and went way back into the foundation of the Communist Party in North Vietnam. When he came to Paris, very shortly after that, Madame Binh developed what she called an 8-Point Peace Proposal, which was a very important proposal, because it suggested that our POWs would be released as soon as we set a date to withdraw from Vietnam. Now that meant we declared that we lost, we paid war reparations, etc. Now, if you can find, Scott, the article, and then lo and behold, we find John Kerry holding a press conference in Washington DC in which he advocates to President Nixon to accept Madame Binhs peace proposal. So now John Kerry is assuming the role of being a spokesperson for the Vietnamese Communist delegations in Paris, advocating their peace proposals to the United States government.​Kerry rubber-stamped our enemy's demand for our surrender.
> 
> Apparently, that's being a "good Democrat".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *George Bush, Dick Cheney Accused of War Crimes*
> 
> 
> See?  Anyone can be accused of anything.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait....they were also *convicted *of war crimes:
> 
> 
> *Bush Convicted of War Crimes in Absentia                        *
> 
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur  Its official; George W Bush is a war criminal.
> 
> In what is the first ever conviction of  its kind anywhere in the world, the former US President and seven key  members of his administration were yesterday (Fri) found guilty of war  crimes.
> 
> Bush, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and  their legal advisers Alberto Gonzales, David Addington, William Haynes,  Jay Bybee and John Yoo were tried in absentia in Malaysia.
> 
> The trial held in Kuala Lumpur heard  harrowing witness accounts from victims of torture who suffered at the  hands of US soldiers and contractors in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> They included testimony from British man  Moazzam Begg, an ex-Guantanamo detainee and Iraqi woman Jameelah Abbas  Hameedi who was tortured in the notorious Abu Ghraib prison.
> 
> At the end of the week-long hearing, the  five-panel tribunal unanimously delivered guilty verdicts against Bush,  Cheney, Rumsfeld and their key legal advisors who were all convicted as  war criminals for torture and cruel, inhumane and degrading treatment.
> 
> Full transcripts of the charges, witness  statements and other relevant material will now be sent to the Chief  Prosecutor of the International Criminal Court, as well as the United  Nations and the Security Council.
> 
> The Kuala Lumpur War Crimes Commission  is also asking that the names of Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld, Gonzales, Yoo,  Bybee, Addington and Haynes be entered and included in the Commissions  Register of War Criminals for public record.​
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kuala Lumpur War Crimes Commission?
> 
> Can you think of any reason I shouldn't laugh in your stupid face?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.
Click to expand...

In your hyper-partisanship asshattery, you missed the point:  *anyone can be accused of anything*.  Bush has been accused of war crimes in this country, also.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And CBS, NBC, ABC, and most of the media kissed his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your concession and admission that the so-called "Liberal media" is actually the only legitimate media?
> 
> Because you just said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​It's obvious that you don't consider FOXNEWS and wingnut newspapers to be legitimate newspapers, since they vetted him completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obvious that you have no grasp of logic.  Of course, if you did, you wouldn't be a leftist.
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I'm sure it comforts your frightenened little mind to bitterly cling to that fantasy, but no.
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> braveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  I say "stupid voters who swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises", and you pop up!
> 
> Obama thanks you for your useful idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite your hissy fits and crying jags, we Americans will continue to exercise our Constitutional rights.
> 
> You lose again, Nancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Where did I say I didn't want you to vote?  Degree of difficulty:  You have to use what I actually said, not what the voices in your head told you I said.
> 
> Of course, no proof will be forthcoming.  You don't do proof.
Click to expand...

Once again, the whiny fucking pussy lives up to his nickname, and evades the points laid out.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Damn Dave......you are really off the deep end on this one
> 
> Treason, surrendering to the enemy,.....you are not usually this bizarre *
> 
> The alleged proof you are posting is just rightwing propaganda taken to the extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He cannot control his emotions.
> 
> It will get worse, the closer we get to the election...he did the same thing in 2008 on another board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're projecting your emotionalism on others, Synthia.
> 
> Plus, you lie.  A _lot._
Click to expand...

Again.  

Thank you for conceding that your USC and UCMJ links do not apply.


----------



## bobgnote

_Background, to indictment, of GW Bush, et al:

The CIA backed the Shah, Saddam, and UBL, leading to trouble, in each case.  Saddam invaded Kuwait, but GHW Bush got cold feet, on the road to Basra, so he let former CIA asset Saddam stay in power.  Then GHW daddy told the Iraqis to revolt, they DID, whereupon US and UN troops in Iraq let Saddam's henchmen whack Shiites, Kurds, Madan Arabs, and more.

GW intended to go into Afghanistan, before 9/11, and he issued a memo, preventing the CIA and FBI, from sharing intelligence, when both agencies knew the attackers were in the US.  Wingpunks sometimes allege it was Clinton Administration directives, but noooo, it was GW who stopped the flow of facts, when the attack was about to happen.

THEN, GW and his administration engaged a lying Iraqi informant, in re Op.Curveball, so GW and Cheney lied to Congress, to get TWO WARS and TORTURE.  Not just Kuala Lampur wants GW:_

Demanding Bush

October 21, 2011 - Ottawa: Hundreds of protestors have asked the Canadian authorities to arrest former US President George W Bush for war crimes after he reached a Surrey hotel on Thursday.
Bush and his predecessor Bill Clinton were among the keynote speakers attending the annual Surrey Regional Economic Summit at the Sheraton Guildford Hotel. Human-rights groups, including Amnesty International were demanding the arrest of Bush.

Gail Davidson of the Lawyers against the War expressed outrage over the federal government for ignoring its responsibility in not arresting Bush.

We all know Bush is a war criminal. We all know hes responsible for the use of torture around the world. 

-------------------

Could Former President Bush be Indicted in Europe for War Crimes?

Former President George W. Bush has cancelled plans to speak in Geneva at a dinner honoring the United Israel Appeal, after European human rights groups began organizing protests and calling on Swiss prosecutors to arrest Bush when he arrived in the country. The issue of whether President Bush committed war crimes as defined by the Convention Against Torture seemed like an appropriately controversial legal issue to address, since we are already discussing other controversial legal issues today.

A spokesman for Bush indicated that the trip was cancelled due to the risk of violent protests, not in response to the risk of arrest. While some media sources seemed skeptical about whether this was true, Swiss authorities have indicated that Bush would be immune from prosecution - a claim disputed by groups such as Amnesty International and the Center for Constitutional Reform. If the prosecutors who would be responsible for arresting Bush say he is immune from prosecution, it seems unlikely that any arrest will be in his future.

-----------------------

_GW Bush could be in Europe, and what happened to Pinochet in London could be on the menu.

Hey, some lawmaking bodies aren't owned, by AIPAC, and they don't contain a load of tea-room wingpunks and DDD-rats, all looking to do crime, without doing time.  There's a lot of them._


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *George Bush, Dick Cheney Accused of War Crimes*
> 
> 
> See?  Anyone can be accused of anything.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait....they were also *convicted *of war crimes:
> 
> 
> *Bush Convicted of War Crimes in Absentia                        *
> 
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur  Its official; George W Bush is a war criminal.
> 
> In what is the first ever conviction of  its kind anywhere in the world, the former US President and seven key  members of his administration were yesterday (Fri) found guilty of war  crimes.
> 
> Bush, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and  their legal advisers Alberto Gonzales, David Addington, William Haynes,  Jay Bybee and John Yoo were tried in absentia in Malaysia.
> 
> The trial held in Kuala Lumpur heard  harrowing witness accounts from victims of torture who suffered at the  hands of US soldiers and contractors in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> They included testimony from British man  Moazzam Begg, an ex-Guantanamo detainee and Iraqi woman Jameelah Abbas  Hameedi who was tortured in the notorious Abu Ghraib prison.
> 
> At the end of the week-long hearing, the  five-panel tribunal unanimously delivered guilty verdicts against Bush,  Cheney, Rumsfeld and their key legal advisors who were all convicted as  war criminals for torture and cruel, inhumane and degrading treatment.
> 
> Full transcripts of the charges, witness  statements and other relevant material will now be sent to the Chief  Prosecutor of the International Criminal Court, as well as the United  Nations and the Security Council.
> 
> The Kuala Lumpur War Crimes Commission  is also asking that the names of Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld, Gonzales, Yoo,  Bybee, Addington and Haynes be entered and included in the Commissions  Register of War Criminals for public record.​
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur War Crimes Commission?
> 
> Can you think of any reason I shouldn't laugh in your stupid face?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your hyper-partisanship asshattery, you missed the point:  *anyone can be accused of anything*.  Bush has been accused of war crimes in this country, also.
Click to expand...

I'd challenge you to read the law and see how Kerry broke it, but leftists can look at a red flower and make themselves believe it's blue if it serves their agenda.  

Of course, when you tell other people the red flower is blue, you look stupid.  Apparently, you don't mind looking stupid.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Where did I say I didn't want you to vote?  Degree of difficulty:  You have to use what I actually said, not what the voices in your head told you I said.
> 
> Of course, no proof will be forthcoming.  You don't do proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, the whiny fucking pussy lives up to his nickname, and evades the points laid out.
Click to expand...

Once again, Synthia fails to provide proof of his claim.

Therefore, his claim is false and he's full of shit.

There really is no credible way to claim otherwise.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He cannot control his emotions.
> 
> It will get worse, the closer we get to the election...he did the same thing in 2008 on another board.
> 
> 
> 
> You're projecting your emotionalism on others, Synthia.
> 
> Plus, you lie.  A _lot._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.
> 
> Thank you for conceding that your USC and UCMJ links do not apply.
Click to expand...

I did no such thing.  Why do you have to make things up?

Oh, yes -- because reality does not support your beliefs.


----------



## Vast LWC

Why is this in "Congress" category?

Doesn't this concern a political race, rather than congressional actions?

Just saying...


----------



## Black_Label

Vast LWC said:


> Why is this in "Congress" category?
> 
> Doesn't this concern a political race, rather than congressional actions?
> 
> Just saying...



I agree,  i've had it happen quite a few times. If there is a thread that is completely owning the right, the mods will move it to an unrelated section


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur War Crimes Commission?
> 
> Can you think of any reason I shouldn't laugh in your stupid face?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your hyper-partisanship asshattery, you missed the point:  *anyone can be accused of anything*.  Bush has been accused of war crimes in this country, also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd challenge you to read the law and see how Kerry broke it, but leftists can look at a red flower and make themselves believe it's blue if it serves their agenda.
> 
> Of course, when you tell other people the red flower is blue, you look stupid.  Apparently, you don't mind looking stupid.
Click to expand...

Still flailing and failing.


Dumbass.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're projecting your emotionalism on others, Synthia.
> 
> Plus, you lie.  A _lot._
> 
> 
> 
> Again.
> 
> Thank you for conceding that your USC and UCMJ links do not apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I did no such thing*.  Why do you have to make things up?
> 
> Oh, yes -- because reality does not support your beliefs.
Click to expand...


Sure you did - by changing the subject instead of countering my argument.


Care to try again?


----------



## Synthaholic

Vast LWC said:


> Why is this in "Congress" category?
> 
> Doesn't this concern a political race, rather than congressional actions?
> 
> Just saying...


No, it's a thread concerning the Congressional douchebag Joe Walsh denigrating the service of Congressional challenger Colonel Tammy Duckworth.

The Congress Forum is for threads dealing with Congress members and actions (or in the case of the Republicans over the past 3+ years, inaction).


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your hyper-partisanship asshattery, you missed the point:  *anyone can be accused of anything*.  Bush has been accused of war crimes in this country, also.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd challenge you to read the law and see how Kerry broke it, but leftists can look at a red flower and make themselves believe it's blue if it serves their agenda.
> 
> Of course, when you tell other people the red flower is blue, you look stupid.  Apparently, you don't mind looking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still flailing and failing.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

You just make sure that you don't look at a single thing that isn't properly worshipful of your leftist icons, mmmkay?

It'd be awful if you started to think for yourself.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again.
> 
> Thank you for conceding that your USC and UCMJ links do not apply.
> 
> 
> 
> *I did no such thing*.  Why do you have to make things up?
> 
> Oh, yes -- because reality does not support your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did - by changing the subject instead of countering my argument.
> 
> 
> Care to try again?
Click to expand...

Wow.  You're stupid.  

May I present again your argument:


Synthaholic said:


> He cannot control his emotions.
> 
> It will get worse, the closer we get to the election...he did the same thing in 2008 on another board.


I don't see anything in there that counters my claim that Kerry violated the law and the UCMJ.

You really can't make an argument without making shit up, can you?

Pathetic.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I did no such thing*.  Why do you have to make things up?
> 
> Oh, yes -- because reality does not support your beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did - by changing the subject instead of countering my argument.
> 
> 
> Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  You're stupid.
> 
> May I present again your argument:
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He cannot control his emotions.
> 
> It will get worse, the closer we get to the election...he did the same thing in 2008 on another board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't see anything in there that counters my claim that Kerry violated the law and the UCMJ.
> 
> You really can't make an argument without making shit up, can you?*
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...



Wow.

You're so busy trying to display what a total asshole you are to everyone, you don't even bother reading the replies to your flailing nonsense:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/congress/232431-wounded-vet-not-a-true-hero-11.html#post5599224


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did - by changing the subject instead of countering my argument.
> 
> 
> Care to try again?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're stupid.
> 
> May I present again your argument:
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He cannot control his emotions.
> 
> It will get worse, the closer we get to the election...he did the same thing in 2008 on another board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't see anything in there that counters my claim that Kerry violated the law and the UCMJ.
> 
> You really can't make an argument without making shit up, can you?*
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> You're so busy trying to display what a total asshole you are to everyone, you don't even bother reading the replies to your flailing nonsense:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/congress/232431-wounded-vet-not-a-true-hero-11.html#post5599224
Click to expand...

My apologies -- I missed that post.

Nevertheless, you fail.  "Private correspondence" means the opposite of "official correspondence".  And since Kerry was not acting officially, he was acting privately.

So he broke the law.  

Re: your laughable attempt to prove Kerry did not violate the UCMJ, there is nothing in that article requiring a declaration of war.  

So he violated the UCMJ.

You know, it really is okay if you admit liberals break the law.  You won't burst into flames.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're stupid.
> 
> May I present again your argument:​*I don't see anything in there that counters my claim that Kerry violated the law and the UCMJ.
> 
> You really can't make an argument without making shit up, can you?*
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> You're so busy trying to display what a total asshole you are to everyone, you don't even bother reading the replies to your flailing nonsense:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/congress/232431-wounded-vet-not-a-true-hero-11.html#post5599224
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies -- I missed that post.
> 
> Nevertheless, you fail.  "Private correspondence" means the opposite of "official correspondence".  And since Kerry was not acting officially, he was acting privately.
> 
> So he broke the law.
> 
> Re: your laughable attempt to prove Kerry did not violate the UCMJ, there is nothing in that article requiring a declaration of war.
> 
> *So he violated the UCMJ*.
> 
> You know, it really is okay if you admit liberals break the law.  You won't burst into flames.
Click to expand...


He was active duty when he went to Paris?


----------



## Too Tall

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They most certainly do.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> 18 USC § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments | LII / Legal Information InstituteAny citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ​That pertains to private correspondence - Look!  It's right there in the title!  Kerry was very public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's the UCMJ:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ART. 104. AIDING THE ENEMY
> Any person who--
> 
> (1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or
> 
> (2) *without proper authority*, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or *communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly*;
> 
> shall suffer death or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.​But you'll continue to bitterly cling to your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Since we didn't declare war on Vietnam*, perhaps you can find an official proclamation from the U.S. government declaring Vietnam our enemy.
> 
> Perhaps not.
Click to expand...


Point taken.  If we had declared war, Kerry would have been condemned as the low-life treasonous bastard that he is.


----------



## bobgnote

Too Tall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> 18 USC § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments | LII / Legal Information InstituteAny citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​That pertains to private correspondence - Look!  It's right there in the title!  Kerry was very public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's the UCMJ:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ART. 104. AIDING THE ENEMY
> Any person who--
> 
> (1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or
> 
> (2) *without proper authority*, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or *communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly*;
> 
> shall suffer death or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.​But you'll continue to bitterly cling to your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Since we didn't declare war on Vietnam*, perhaps you can find an official proclamation from the U.S. government declaring Vietnam our enemy.
> 
> Perhaps not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point taken.  If we had declared war, Kerry would have been condemned as the low-life treasonous bastard that he is.
Click to expand...


_It still seems to me the point of the Viet Nam War was for Presidents to prove, how they can wage illegal conflict, without proper legal grounding, but we later find out:

1. Tonkin Gulf incident was bullshit
2. Oil is being drilled, in the Gulf of Tonkin
3. JFK intended to remove advisers
4. the 1960s economy needed a boost
5. all kinds of Amercians are DDDs or greedDDs, who have no clue about applicable laws, starting with legal war or treason or other related media, so USCA 4 security is trashed, generally
6. IDIOCRACY seemed like a funny movie, until it got too realistic_


----------



## Vast LWC

Synthaholic said:


> No, it's a thread concerning the Congressional douchebag Joe Walsh denigrating the service of Congressional challenger Colonel Tammy Duckworth.
> 
> The Congress Forum is for threads dealing with Congress members and actions (or in the case of the Republicans over the past 3+ years, inaction).



I'm not sure why this would be Congress, as opposed to Politics.

I'm not trying to say there's some sort of conspiracy among mods, I'm just saying it's categorized wrong.

I would think "Congress" would refer to actions and stories related to actions taken by Congress, not actions taken in a political race to decide who will be in Congress in the future.


----------



## rightwinger

Vast LWC said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a thread concerning the Congressional douchebag Joe Walsh denigrating the service of Congressional challenger Colonel Tammy Duckworth.
> 
> The Congress Forum is for threads dealing with Congress members and actions (or in the case of the Republicans over the past 3+ years, inaction).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why this would be Congress, as opposed to Politics.
> 
> I'm not trying to say there's some sort of conspiracy among mods, I'm just saying it's categorized wrong.
> 
> I would think "Congress" would refer to actions and stories related to actions taken by Congress, not actions taken in a political race to decide who will be in Congress in the future.
Click to expand...


Who really cares?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> You're so busy trying to display what a total asshole you are to everyone, you don't even bother reading the replies to your flailing nonsense:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/congress/232431-wounded-vet-not-a-true-hero-11.html#post5599224
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies -- I missed that post.
> 
> Nevertheless, you fail.  "Private correspondence" means the opposite of "official correspondence".  And since Kerry was not acting officially, he was acting privately.
> 
> So he broke the law.
> 
> Re: your laughable attempt to prove Kerry did not violate the UCMJ, there is nothing in that article requiring a declaration of war.
> 
> *So he violated the UCMJ*.
> 
> You know, it really is okay if you admit liberals break the law.  You won't burst into flames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was active duty when he went to Paris?
Click to expand...

He was in the Naval Reserves, still subject to the UCMJ.


----------



## daveman

Too Tall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> 18 USC § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments | LII / Legal Information InstituteAny citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​That pertains to private correspondence - Look!  It's right there in the title!  Kerry was very public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's the UCMJ:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ART. 104. AIDING THE ENEMY
> Any person who--
> 
> (1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or
> 
> (2) *without proper authority*, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or *communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly*;
> 
> shall suffer death or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.​But you'll continue to bitterly cling to your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Since we didn't declare war on Vietnam*, perhaps you can find an official proclamation from the U.S. government declaring Vietnam our enemy.
> 
> Perhaps not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point taken.  If we had declared war, Kerry would have been condemned as the low-life treasonous bastard that he is.
Click to expand...

I condemn him as the low-life treasonous bastard that he is.

Of course, he was supporting Communists, so the left has no problem with it.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/INDENT]That pertains to private correspondence - Look!  It's right there in the title!  Kerry was very public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Since we didn't declare war on Vietnam*, perhaps you can find an official proclamation from the U.S. government declaring Vietnam our enemy.
> 
> Perhaps not.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point taken.  If we had declared war, Kerry would have been condemned as the low-life treasonous bastard that he is.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemn him as the low-life treasonous bastard that he is.
> 
> Of course, he was supporting Communists, so the left has no problem with it.​
Click to expand...



He was supporting his fellow servicemen trying to get us out of a stupidly conceived war

A true American Patriot​


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point taken.  If we had declared war, Kerry would have been condemned as the low-life treasonous bastard that he is.
> 
> 
> 
> I condemn him as the low-life treasonous bastard that he is.
> 
> Of course, he was supporting Communists, so the left has no problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was supporting his fellow servicemen trying to get us out of a stupidly conceived war
> 
> A true American Patriot
Click to expand...

He endorsed what the Communists, our nation's enemy, wanted.

But thanks for proving my point:  Of course, he was supporting Communists, so the left has no problem with it.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies -- I missed that post.
> 
> Nevertheless, you fail.  "Private correspondence" means the opposite of "official correspondence".  And since Kerry was not acting officially, he was acting privately.
> 
> So he broke the law.
> 
> Re: your laughable attempt to prove Kerry did not violate the UCMJ, there is nothing in that article requiring a declaration of war.
> 
> *So he violated the UCMJ*.
> 
> You know, it really is okay if you admit liberals break the law.  You won't burst into flames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was active duty when he went to Paris?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was in the Naval Reserves, still subject to the UCMJ.
Click to expand...


Then why wasn't he charged?   Or is it that he wasn't on Active Duty at the time....If you are a Reservist and it is not your drill weekend or two weeks active duty, are you still subject to the UCMJ?


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I condemn him as the low-life treasonous bastard that he is.
> 
> Of course, he was supporting Communists, so the left has no problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was supporting his fellow servicemen trying to get us out of a stupidly conceived war
> 
> A true American Patriot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He endorsed what the Communists, our nation's enemy, wanted.
> 
> But thanks for proving my point:  Of course, he was supporting Communists, so the left has no problem with it.
Click to expand...


He did what was best for his country unlike conservatives who insisted on throwing more and more soldiers into the meat grinder.....just so we could "beat the commies"


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was active duty when he went to Paris?
> 
> 
> 
> He was in the Naval Reserves, still subject to the UCMJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why wasn't he charged?   Or is it that he wasn't on Active Duty at the time....If you are a Reservist and it is not your drill weekend or two weeks active duty, are you still subject to the UCMJ?
Click to expand...

From the link that you obviously didn't read:

In the UCMJ, Article 104 has this under "Explanation" section:

Explanation. 
(1) Scope of Article 104. This article denounces offenses by all persons whether or not otherwise subject to military law. Offenders may be tried by courtmartial or by military commission.
This seems to imply that in the case of Article 104, Aiding the enemy, individuals become subject to the provisions of the UCMJ whether or not they are subject to military law as it states above in (1).
Why would this be? Well think about it. If citizen "X" all of a sudden starts communicating or giving aid or information to sworn enemies, he then has entered the realm of military affairs and has made himself subject to certain governing rules.  In effect, he has stopped being solely an observing civilian and crosses the line to that of a "militant".   He could of course be charged with espionage or even treason under civilian statutes. However the UCMJ was designed to be robust, flexible and enforceable in any theater of the world.
Therefore if an American is caught in Afghanistan fighting with the Taliban, trial by UCMJ military commission (tribunal) would be an option. And Article 104 powers that option.
Certainly in Kerry's case, the UCMJ would have been very appropriate to use considering he did his communicating with the enemy as a ready reservist, fully commissioned naval officer.  And he is lucky he did not get charged.  The FBI was certainly monitoring his many VVAW activities. The reason he probably wasn't charged is insufficient hard evidence but more likely the reason was political.  It would have politically disastrous for the Nixon administration.​


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was supporting his fellow servicemen trying to get us out of a stupidly conceived war
> 
> A true American Patriot
> 
> 
> 
> He endorsed what the Communists, our nation's enemy, wanted.
> 
> But thanks for proving my point:  Of course, he was supporting Communists, so the left has no problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did what was best for his country unlike conservatives who insisted on throwing more and more soldiers into the meat grinder.....just so we could "beat the commies"
Click to expand...

Your sympathy for this nation's enemies is noted.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He endorsed what the Communists, our nation's enemy, wanted.
> 
> But thanks for proving my point:  Of course, he was supporting Communists, so the left has no problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did what was best for his country unlike conservatives who insisted on throwing more and more soldiers into the meat grinder.....just so we could "beat the commies"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sympathy for this nation's enemies is noted.
Click to expand...


We lost over 60,000 American boys.....what did we get for it?


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was in the Naval Reserves, still subject to the UCMJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why wasn't he charged?   Or is it that he wasn't on Active Duty at the time....If you are a Reservist and it is not your drill weekend or two weeks active duty, are you still subject to the UCMJ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the link that you obviously didn't read:
> 
> In the UCMJ, Article 104 has this under "Explanation" section:
> 
> Explanation.
> (1) Scope of Article 104. This article denounces offenses by all persons whether or not otherwise subject to military law. Offenders may be tried by courtmartial or by military commission.
> This seems to imply that in the case of Article 104, Aiding the enemy, individuals become subject to the provisions of the UCMJ whether or not they are subject to military law as it states above in (1).
> Why would this be? Well think about it. If citizen "X" all of a sudden starts communicating or giving aid or information to sworn enemies, he then has entered the realm of military affairs and has made himself subject to certain governing rules.  In effect, he has stopped being solely an observing civilian and crosses the line to that of a "militant".   He could of course be charged with espionage or even treason under civilian statutes. However the UCMJ was designed to be robust, flexible and enforceable in any theater of the world.
> Therefore if an American is caught in Afghanistan fighting with the Taliban, trial by UCMJ military commission (tribunal) would be an option. And Article 104 powers that option.
> Certainly in Kerry's case, the UCMJ would have been very appropriate to use considering he did his communicating with the enemy as a ready reservist, fully commissioned naval officer.  And he is lucky he did not get charged.  The FBI was certainly monitoring his many VVAW activities. The reason he probably wasn't charged is insufficient hard evidence but more likely the reason was political.  It would have politically disastrous for the Nixon administration.​
Click to expand...


So....it comes back to, why wasn't he court martialed?   Nixon would have LOVED shutting him up...and for you to state that the Watergate President was worried about this one guy being "politically disastrous" is quite laughable....incredibly laughable.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He endorsed what the Communists, our nation's enemy, wanted.
> 
> But thanks for proving my point:  Of course, he was supporting Communists, so the left has no problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did what was best for his country unlike conservatives who insisted on throwing more and more soldiers into the meat grinder.....just so we could "beat the commies"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sympathy for this nation's enemies is noted.
Click to expand...


Is this the enemies that our own government negotiated with?


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did what was best for his country unlike conservatives who insisted on throwing more and more soldiers into the meat grinder.....just so we could "beat the commies"
> 
> 
> 
> Your sympathy for this nation's enemies is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We lost over 60,000 American boys.....what did we get for it?
Click to expand...


We had a chance at encouraging a free nation to develop.

But the left couldn't have that.  They supporting the Communists, directly and indirectly.

The war protesters were working for our enemy.  

And thanks to their work, millions of people died.

Overall, the best estimate of those killed after the Vietnam War by the victorious communists in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia is 2,270,000. Now totaling almost twice as many as died in the Vietnam War, this communist killing still continues.​
WAR VERSUS GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER

Are you proud of yourself?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why wasn't he charged?   Or is it that he wasn't on Active Duty at the time....If you are a Reservist and it is not your drill weekend or two weeks active duty, are you still subject to the UCMJ?
> 
> 
> 
> From the link that you obviously didn't read:
> 
> In the UCMJ, Article 104 has this under "Explanation" section:
> 
> Explanation.
> (1) Scope of Article 104. This article denounces offenses by all persons whether or not otherwise subject to military law. Offenders may be tried by courtmartial or by military commission.
> This seems to imply that in the case of Article 104, Aiding the enemy, individuals become subject to the provisions of the UCMJ whether or not they are subject to military law as it states above in (1).
> Why would this be? Well think about it. If citizen "X" all of a sudden starts communicating or giving aid or information to sworn enemies, he then has entered the realm of military affairs and has made himself subject to certain governing rules.  In effect, he has stopped being solely an observing civilian and crosses the line to that of a "militant".   He could of course be charged with espionage or even treason under civilian statutes. However the UCMJ was designed to be robust, flexible and enforceable in any theater of the world.
> Therefore if an American is caught in Afghanistan fighting with the Taliban, trial by UCMJ military commission (tribunal) would be an option. And Article 104 powers that option.
> Certainly in Kerry's case, the UCMJ would have been very appropriate to use considering he did his communicating with the enemy as a ready reservist, fully commissioned naval officer.  And he is lucky he did not get charged.  The FBI was certainly monitoring his many VVAW activities. The reason he probably wasn't charged is insufficient hard evidence but more likely the reason was political.  It would have politically disastrous for the Nixon administration.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....it comes back to, why wasn't he court martialed?   Nixon would have LOVED shutting him up...and for you to state that the Watergate President was worried about this one guy being "politically disastrous" is quite laughable....incredibly laughable.
Click to expand...

I don't know why he wasn't charged with treason.

Because he sure did commit it.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did what was best for his country unlike conservatives who insisted on throwing more and more soldiers into the meat grinder.....just so we could "beat the commies"
> 
> 
> 
> Your sympathy for this nation's enemies is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the enemies that our own government negotiated with?
Click to expand...

You do know the difference between a government with authority to negotiate and a private citizen with no such authority, right?

Right?


----------



## theHawk

rightwinger said:


> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."



From your own link:

_"Of course Tammy Duckworth is a hero," Walsh said _

_Her service demands our thanks and our respect but not our vote," Walsh said, charging Duckworth with *not speaking out on issues such as debt and health care*._


Sounds like more phoney outrage from the left.  You people have pissed on the honor and respect of the military for decades and now you pretend your offended by a Repub who wants to talk about the issues instead of talking about military service.

Carry on dipshits....


----------



## rightwinger

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your own link:
> 
> _"Of course Tammy Duckworth is a hero," Walsh said _
> 
> _Her service demands our thanks and our respect but not our vote," Walsh said, charging Duckworth with *not speaking out on issues such as debt and health care*._
> 
> 
> Sounds like more phoney outrage from the left.  You people have pissed on the honor and respect of the military for decades and now you pretend your offended by a Repub who wants to talk about the issues instead of talking about military service.
> 
> Carry on dipshits....
Click to expand...



Keep trying to dig out of that hole...we know Walsh sure is

If Walsh wanted to point out that Duckworth was not talking about the issues, he could have said just that

What he DID say was that she was not a REAL hero because she brings up her military service

The fact that Walsh is trying to cover his ass by rescoping what he said has no bearing


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're stupid.
> 
> May I present again your argument:*I don't see anything in there that counters my claim that Kerry violated the law and the UCMJ.
> 
> You really can't make an argument without making shit up, can you?*
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> You're so busy trying to display what a total asshole you are to everyone, you don't even bother reading the replies to your flailing nonsense:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/congress/232431-wounded-vet-not-a-true-hero-11.html#post5599224
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies -- I missed that post.
> 
> Nevertheless, you fail. * "Private correspondence" means the opposite of "official correspondence".*  And since Kerry was not acting officially, he was acting privately.
> 
> So he broke the law.
> 
> Re: your laughable attempt to prove Kerry did not violate the UCMJ, there is nothing in that article requiring a declaration of war.
> 
> So he violated the UCMJ.
> 
> You know, it really is okay if you admit liberals break the law.  You won't burst into flames.
Click to expand...



Bullshit.  But keep pulling definitions out of your ass.  It's amusing.


----------



## Synthaholic

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was active duty when he went to Paris?
> 
> 
> 
> He was in the Naval Reserves, still subject to the UCMJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why wasn't he charged?   Or is it that he wasn't on Active Duty at the time....If you are a Reservist and it is not your drill weekend or two weeks active duty, are you still subject to the UCMJ?
Click to expand...

Yeah - why don't Republican presidents uphold the law???!!!????


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was in the Naval Reserves, still subject to the UCMJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why wasn't he charged?   Or is it that he wasn't on Active Duty at the time....If you are a Reservist and it is not your drill weekend or two weeks active duty, are you still subject to the UCMJ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the link that you obviously didn't read:
> In the UCMJ, Article 104 has this under "Explanation" section:
> 
> Explanation.
> (1) Scope of Article 104. This article denounces offenses by all persons whether or not otherwise subject to military law. Offenders may be tried by courtmartial or by military commission.
> This seems to imply that in the case of Article 104, Aiding the enemy, individuals become subject to the provisions of the UCMJ whether or not they are subject to military law as it states above in (1).
> Why would this be? Well think about it. If citizen "X" all of a sudden starts communicating or giving aid or information to sworn enemies, he then has entered the realm of military affairs and has made himself subject to certain governing rules.  In effect, he has stopped being solely an observing civilian and crosses the line to that of a "militant".   He could of course be charged with espionage or even treason under civilian statutes. However the UCMJ was designed to be robust, flexible and enforceable in any theater of the world.
> Therefore if an American is caught in Afghanistan fighting with the Taliban, trial by UCMJ military commission (tribunal) would be an option. And Article 104 powers that option.
> Certainly in Kerry's case, the UCMJ would have been very appropriate to use considering he did his communicating with the enemy as a ready reservist, fully commissioned naval officer. * And he is lucky he did not get charged.*  The FBI was certainly monitoring his many VVAW activities. The reason he probably wasn't charged is insufficient hard evidence but more likely the reason was political.*  It would have politically disastrous for the Nixon administration*.​
Click to expand...



Oh, it was LUCK!!!  

Why do Republican presidents put politics ahead of their duty to uphold the Constitution?


----------



## Synthaholic

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did what was best for his country unlike conservatives who insisted on throwing more and more soldiers into the meat grinder.....just so we could "beat the commies"
> 
> 
> 
> Your sympathy for this nation's enemies is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We lost over 60,000 American boys.....what did we get for it?
Click to expand...

braveman doesn't care about the death of American military members in a conflict that he was too young to be involved in.

In fact, he only cares about military deaths when a Democrat is president.


----------



## Synthaholic

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your own link:
> 
> _"Of course Tammy Duckworth is a hero," Walsh said _
> 
> _Her service demands our thanks and our respect but not our vote," Walsh said, charging Duckworth with *not speaking out on issues such as debt and health care*._
> 
> 
> Sounds like more phoney outrage from the left.  You people have pissed on the honor and respect of the military for decades and now you pretend your offended by a Repub who wants to talk about the issues instead of talking about military service.
> 
> Carry on dipshits....
Click to expand...



You're citing Walsh's contention as your proof???

Question:  how big of a fucking idiot are you?



*Tammy Duckworth on her opponent Joe Walsh: "He's the one who's been bringing up the military service"*



Tonight, "Piers Morgan Tonight" welcomed Lt. Col.*Tammy Duckworth*  for a candid interview on fighting for her country, politics in America  and her race for Congress. Duckworth is running in Illinois for the  eighth Congressional District seat against opponent Rep. *Joe Walsh*. Last week Walsh said Duckworth should stop talking about her service on the campaign trail. 


"I dont mind if he attacks me personally," said Duckworth. "But when  he says a veteran is not a true hero if they speak about their military  service he's now discouraging 23 million veterans across this great  nation from speaking about their service at a time when young vets  coming home need to be talking about the leadership skills they  developed in the military."


*Duckworth also noted that she has already been "fighting him [Walsh]  on the issue" and that Walsh has been the one "bringing up the military  service." *


*"He's the one that challenged me, you know, invited me to a town hall  meeting during a weekend when I actually have National Guard duty. So,  I've been talking about the issues."*
*
Watch the clip and listen to the interview, as Duckworth explains who is really talking about the issues.*


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sympathy for this nation's enemies is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lost over 60,000 American boys.....what did we get for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had a chance at encouraging a free nation to develop.
> 
> But the left couldn't have that.  They supporting the Communists, directly and indirectly.
> 
> The war protesters were working for our enemy.
> 
> And thanks to their work, millions of people died.
> 
> Overall, the best estimate of those killed after the Vietnam War by the victorious communists in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia is 2,270,000. Now totaling almost twice as many as died in the Vietnam War, this communist killing still continues.​
> WAR VERSUS GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Are you proud of yourself?
Click to expand...


Actually, not anywhere NEAR as many would have died if we had BUTTED OUT.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sympathy for this nation's enemies is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lost over 60,000 American boys.....what did we get for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had a chance at encouraging a free nation to develop.
> 
> But the left couldn't have that.  They supporting the Communists, directly and indirectly.
> 
> The war protesters were working for our enemy.
> 
> And thanks to their work, millions of people died.
> 
> Overall, the best estimate of those killed after the Vietnam War by the victorious communists in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia is 2,270,000. Now totaling almost twice as many as died in the Vietnam War, this communist killing still continues.​
> WAR VERSUS GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Are you proud of yourself?
Click to expand...


Of course you have a point Dave....

If we only threw another hundred thousand boys into the fire, if only we had stayed another year, victory was just around the corner.....we could have beaten those commies

We used that exact same strategy for six years. Sacrificing more and more boys......just to beat the commies

What happened when the commies won?  What happened to the dreaded domino theory?  We now buy our clothes from VietNam and China. Is that what those boys died for?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> You're so busy trying to display what a total asshole you are to everyone, you don't even bother reading the replies to your flailing nonsense:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/congress/232431-wounded-vet-not-a-true-hero-11.html#post5599224
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies -- I missed that post.
> 
> Nevertheless, you fail. * "Private correspondence" means the opposite of "official correspondence".*  And since Kerry was not acting officially, he was acting privately.
> 
> So he broke the law.
> 
> Re: your laughable attempt to prove Kerry did not violate the UCMJ, there is nothing in that article requiring a declaration of war.
> 
> So he violated the UCMJ.
> 
> You know, it really is okay if you admit liberals break the law.  You won't burst into flames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  But keep pulling definitions out of your ass.  It's amusing.
Click to expand...

  I see petulant foot-stamping...but I don't see a reasonable refutation.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why wasn't he charged?   Or is it that he wasn't on Active Duty at the time....If you are a Reservist and it is not your drill weekend or two weeks active duty, are you still subject to the UCMJ?
> 
> 
> 
> From the link that you obviously didn't read:
> In the UCMJ, Article 104 has this under "Explanation" section:
> 
> Explanation.
> (1) Scope of Article 104. This article denounces offenses by all persons whether or not otherwise subject to military law. Offenders may be tried by courtmartial or by military commission.
> This seems to imply that in the case of Article 104, Aiding the enemy, individuals become subject to the provisions of the UCMJ whether or not they are subject to military law as it states above in (1).
> Why would this be? Well think about it. If citizen "X" all of a sudden starts communicating or giving aid or information to sworn enemies, he then has entered the realm of military affairs and has made himself subject to certain governing rules.  In effect, he has stopped being solely an observing civilian and crosses the line to that of a "militant".   He could of course be charged with espionage or even treason under civilian statutes. However the UCMJ was designed to be robust, flexible and enforceable in any theater of the world.
> Therefore if an American is caught in Afghanistan fighting with the Taliban, trial by UCMJ military commission (tribunal) would be an option. And Article 104 powers that option.
> Certainly in Kerry's case, the UCMJ would have been very appropriate to use considering he did his communicating with the enemy as a ready reservist, fully commissioned naval officer. * And he is lucky he did not get charged.*  The FBI was certainly monitoring his many VVAW activities. The reason he probably wasn't charged is insufficient hard evidence but more likely the reason was political.*  It would have politically disastrous for the Nixon administration*.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it was LUCK!!!
> 
> Why do Republican presidents put politics ahead of their duty to uphold the Constitution?
Click to expand...

Given the number of leftists involved in treason during the Vietnam War, the courts would be tied up for decades.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sympathy for this nation's enemies is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lost over 60,000 American boys.....what did we get for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> braveman doesn't care about the death of American military members in a conflict that he was too young to be involved in.
> 
> In fact, he only cares about military deaths when a Democrat is president.
Click to expand...

You lie.

A LOT.

But then, you're a leftist.

Meanwhile, you project your own hatred of the military on others.  Did you know more troops have died in Afghanistan under Obama's command than under Bush's?  True story -- yet not a word of concern from you.  

Let me guess -- you think they should feel honored to have died under The One.  And that troops killed under Bush are MORE DEAD than troops killed under Obama.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We lost over 60,000 American boys.....what did we get for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a chance at encouraging a free nation to develop.
> 
> But the left couldn't have that.  They supporting the Communists, directly and indirectly.
> 
> The war protesters were working for our enemy.
> 
> And thanks to their work, millions of people died.
> 
> Overall, the best estimate of those killed after the Vietnam War by the victorious communists in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia is 2,270,000. Now totaling almost twice as many as died in the Vietnam War, this communist killing still continues.​
> WAR VERSUS GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Are you proud of yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, not anywhere NEAR as many would have died if we had BUTTED OUT.
Click to expand...

It's your belief in the innate goodness of Communists that makes you say that.

Reality, however, says you're full of shit.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We lost over 60,000 American boys.....what did we get for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a chance at encouraging a free nation to develop.
> 
> But the left couldn't have that.  They supporting the Communists, directly and indirectly.
> 
> The war protesters were working for our enemy.
> 
> And thanks to their work, millions of people died.
> 
> Overall, the best estimate of those killed after the Vietnam War by the victorious communists in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia is 2,270,000. Now totaling almost twice as many as died in the Vietnam War, this communist killing still continues.​
> WAR VERSUS GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Are you proud of yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you have a point Dave....
> 
> If we only threw another hundred thousand boys into the fire, if only we had stayed another year, victory was just around the corner.....we could have beaten those commies
> 
> We used that exact same strategy for six years. Sacrificing more and more boys......just to beat the commies
> 
> What happened when the commies won?  What happened to the dreaded domino theory?  We now buy our clothes from VietNam and China. Is that what those boys died for?
Click to expand...

If Washington had stuck to strategic decisions instead of getting down to the tactical level and making targeting decisions, the war would have been over quickly and Vietnam would have been liberated.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a chance at encouraging a free nation to develop.
> 
> But the left couldn't have that.  They supporting the Communists, directly and indirectly.
> 
> The war protesters were working for our enemy.
> 
> And thanks to their work, millions of people died.
> 
> Overall, the best estimate of those killed after the Vietnam War by the victorious communists in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia is 2,270,000. Now totaling almost twice as many as died in the Vietnam War, this communist killing still continues.​
> WAR VERSUS GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Are you proud of yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have a point Dave....
> 
> If we only threw another hundred thousand boys into the fire, if only we had stayed another year, victory was just around the corner.....we could have beaten those commies
> 
> We used that exact same strategy for six years. Sacrificing more and more boys......just to beat the commies
> 
> What happened when the commies won?  What happened to the dreaded domino theory?  We now buy our clothes from VietNam and China. Is that what those boys died for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Washington had stuck to strategic decisions instead of getting down to the tactical level and making targeting decisions, the war would have been over quickly and Vietnam would have been liberated.
Click to expand...


"Liberated"?   It was a civil war.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the link that you obviously didn't read:
> In the UCMJ, Article 104 has this under "Explanation" section:
> 
> Explanation.
> (1) Scope of Article 104. This article denounces offenses by all persons whether or not otherwise subject to military law. Offenders may be tried by courtmartial or by military commission.
> This seems to imply that in the case of Article 104, Aiding the enemy, individuals become subject to the provisions of the UCMJ whether or not they are subject to military law as it states above in (1).
> Why would this be? Well think about it. If citizen "X" all of a sudden starts communicating or giving aid or information to sworn enemies, he then has entered the realm of military affairs and has made himself subject to certain governing rules.  In effect, he has stopped being solely an observing civilian and crosses the line to that of a "militant".   He could of course be charged with espionage or even treason under civilian statutes. However the UCMJ was designed to be robust, flexible and enforceable in any theater of the world.
> Therefore if an American is caught in Afghanistan fighting with the Taliban, trial by UCMJ military commission (tribunal) would be an option. And Article 104 powers that option.
> Certainly in Kerry's case, the UCMJ would have been very appropriate to use considering he did his communicating with the enemy as a ready reservist, fully commissioned naval officer. * And he is lucky he did not get charged.*  The FBI was certainly monitoring his many VVAW activities. The reason he probably wasn't charged is insufficient hard evidence but more likely the reason was political.*  It would have politically disastrous for the Nixon administration*.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it was LUCK!!!
> 
> Why do Republican presidents put politics ahead of their duty to uphold the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given the number of leftists involved in treason during the Vietnam War, the courts would be tied up for decades.
Click to expand...

Is that your lame answer?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We lost over 60,000 American boys.....what did we get for it?
> 
> 
> 
> braveman doesn't care about the death of American military members in a conflict that he was too young to be involved in.
> 
> In fact, he only cares about military deaths when a Democrat is president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie.
> 
> A LOT.
> 
> But then, you're a leftist.
> 
> Meanwhile, you project your own hatred of the military on others. * Did you know more troops have died in Afghanistan under Obama's command than under Bush's?*  True story -- yet not a word of concern from you.
> 
> Let me guess -- you think they should feel honored to have died under The One.  And that troops killed under Bush are MORE DEAD than troops killed under Obama.
Click to expand...



That's because Obama has treated Afghanistan as a war to be won and engaged, rather than as an excuse to get rid of the guy who tried to hurt his daddy.

Heep flailing and failing, you whiny fucking pussy!  It's hilarious!


----------



## Synthaholic

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have a point Dave....
> 
> If we only threw another hundred thousand boys into the fire, if only we had stayed another year, victory was just around the corner.....we could have beaten those commies
> 
> We used that exact same strategy for six years. Sacrificing more and more boys......just to beat the commies
> 
> What happened when the commies won?  What happened to the dreaded domino theory?  We now buy our clothes from VietNam and China. Is that what those boys died for?
> 
> 
> 
> If Washington had stuck to strategic decisions instead of getting down to the tactical level and making targeting decisions, the war would have been over quickly and Vietnam would have been liberated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberated"?   It was a civil war.
Click to expand...

He's confused.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a chance at encouraging a free nation to develop.
> 
> But the left couldn't have that.  They supporting the Communists, directly and indirectly.
> 
> The war protesters were working for our enemy.
> 
> And thanks to their work, millions of people died.
> 
> Overall, the best estimate of those killed after the Vietnam War by the victorious communists in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia is 2,270,000. Now totaling almost twice as many as died in the Vietnam War, this communist killing still continues.​
> WAR VERSUS GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Are you proud of yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have a point Dave....
> 
> If we only threw another hundred thousand boys into the fire, if only we had stayed another year, victory was just around the corner.....we could have beaten those commies
> 
> We used that exact same strategy for six years. Sacrificing more and more boys......just to beat the commies
> 
> What happened when the commies won?  What happened to the dreaded domino theory?  We now buy our clothes from VietNam and China. Is that what those boys died for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Washington had stuck to strategic decisions instead of getting down to the tactical level and making targeting decisions, the war would have been over quickly and Vietnam would have been liberated.
Click to expand...


Pathetic dave, just pathetic

After all these years and all those senseless deaths that there are still those trying to refight Vietnam as a way to somehow justify the enormous blunder we made in getting involved in a civil war

Just so we could kill Commies


----------



## theHawk

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Walsh says Duckworth isn't a 'true' hero
> 
> Doesn't get any better for Republicans....Attacking a veteran who lost both legs in an attack. Not a "true hero". Is it because she is a woman or a Democrat?
> 
> Rep. Joe Walsh of Illinois, considered one of the most vulnerable freshmen in Congress, is seen on a video criticizing Democratic opponent Tammy Duckworth for talking too much about her military service.
> 
> "Now I'm running against a woman who, my God, that's all she talks about. Our true heroes, it's the last thing in the world they talk about," Walsh, R-Ill., can be heard saying about Duckworth.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on ThinkProgress, a blog that's an outlet of the left-leaning Center for American Progress.
> 
> Duckworth, a former Obama appointee, lost both her legs and partial use of her right arm when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Black Hawk helicopter she was piloting in Iraq. She told USA TODAY in a 2005 interview that she wanted to fly Army helicopters because "I wanted to take the same risks as the guys."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your own link:
> 
> _"Of course Tammy Duckworth is a hero," Walsh said _
> 
> _Her service demands our thanks and our respect but not our vote," Walsh said, charging Duckworth with *not speaking out on issues such as debt and health care*._
> 
> 
> Sounds like more phoney outrage from the left.  You people have pissed on the honor and respect of the military for decades and now you pretend your offended by a Repub who wants to talk about the issues instead of talking about military service.
> 
> Carry on dipshits....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're citing Walsh's contention as your proof???
> 
> Question:  how big of a fucking idiot are you?
> 
> 
> 
> *Tammy Duckworth on her opponent Joe Walsh: "He's the one who's been bringing up the military service"*
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight, "Piers Morgan Tonight" welcomed Lt. Col.*Tammy Duckworth*  for a candid interview on fighting for her country, politics in America  and her race for Congress. Duckworth is running in Illinois for the  eighth Congressional District seat against opponent Rep. *Joe Walsh*. Last week Walsh said Duckworth should stop talking about her service on the campaign trail.
> 
> 
> "I dont mind if he attacks me personally," said Duckworth. "But when  he says a veteran is not a true hero if they speak about their military  service he's now discouraging 23 million veterans across this great  nation from speaking about their service at a time when young vets  coming home need to be talking about the leadership skills they  developed in the military."
> 
> 
> *Duckworth also noted that she has already been "fighting him [Walsh]  on the issue" and that Walsh has been the one "bringing up the military  service." *
> 
> 
> *"He's the one that challenged me, you know, invited me to a town hall  meeting during a weekend when I actually have National Guard duty. So,  I've been talking about the issues."*
> *
> Watch the clip and listen to the interview, as Duckworth explains who is really talking about the issues.*
Click to expand...


You're citing Duckworth's contention as your proof???

Question:  how big of a fucking idiot are you?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have a point Dave....
> 
> If we only threw another hundred thousand boys into the fire, if only we had stayed another year, victory was just around the corner.....we could have beaten those commies
> 
> We used that exact same strategy for six years. Sacrificing more and more boys......just to beat the commies
> 
> What happened when the commies won?  What happened to the dreaded domino theory?  We now buy our clothes from VietNam and China. Is that what those boys died for?
> 
> 
> 
> If Washington had stuck to strategic decisions instead of getting down to the tactical level and making targeting decisions, the war would have been over quickly and Vietnam would have been liberated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberated"?   It was a civil war.
Click to expand...

So...FUCK the Vietnamese, huh?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it was LUCK!!!
> 
> Why do Republican presidents put politics ahead of their duty to uphold the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> Given the number of leftists involved in treason during the Vietnam War, the courts would be tied up for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that your lame answer?
Click to expand...

I know you can't accept the fact that liberals can do bad things.

But they can.  And do.  

See, one of the differences between us is that I can acknowledge that conservatives sometimes break the law.

However, there are no enemies on the left.  When a liberal breaks the law, you pretend it didn't happen, or claim it was a good thing -- like you're doing with Kerry advocating a US surrender on the terms he was handed by Madame Binh.

No enemies on the left.  And that includes Communists.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> braveman doesn't care about the death of American military members in a conflict that he was too young to be involved in.
> 
> In fact, he only cares about military deaths when a Democrat is president.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie.
> 
> A LOT.
> 
> But then, you're a leftist.
> 
> Meanwhile, you project your own hatred of the military on others. * Did you know more troops have died in Afghanistan under Obama's command than under Bush's?*  True story -- yet not a word of concern from you.
> 
> Let me guess -- you think they should feel honored to have died under The One.  And that troops killed under Bush are MORE DEAD than troops killed under Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Obama has treated Afghanistan as a war to be won and engaged, rather than as an excuse to get rid of the guy who tried to hurt his daddy.
Click to expand...

That was Saddam, dumbass.  He lived in Iraq, until he was executed by his own people.  You wept bitterly when that happened, didn't you?  Most people are aware that Iraq is not Afghanistan.  

But not you.  Dumbass.  

And just as I said, no sympathy from you for the troops killed under Obama.  


Synthaholic said:


> Heep flailing and failing, you whiny fucking pussy!  It's hilarious!


It's funny the way you keep repeating that, as if it means anything.

Of course, whenever I offer to compare resumes, you always run away.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Washington had stuck to strategic decisions instead of getting down to the tactical level and making targeting decisions, the war would have been over quickly and Vietnam would have been liberated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberated"?   It was a civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's confused.
Click to expand...

No.  Claiming Afghanistan is Iraq is confusion.  

Dumbass.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have a point Dave....
> 
> If we only threw another hundred thousand boys into the fire, if only we had stayed another year, victory was just around the corner.....we could have beaten those commies
> 
> We used that exact same strategy for six years. Sacrificing more and more boys......just to beat the commies
> 
> What happened when the commies won?  What happened to the dreaded domino theory?  We now buy our clothes from VietNam and China. Is that what those boys died for?
> 
> 
> 
> If Washington had stuck to strategic decisions instead of getting down to the tactical level and making targeting decisions, the war would have been over quickly and Vietnam would have been liberated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pathetic dave, just pathetic
> 
> After all these years and all those senseless deaths that there are still those trying to refight Vietnam as a way to somehow justify the enormous blunder we made in getting involved in a civil war
> 
> Just so we could kill Commies
Click to expand...

Just like Bode, huh?

Fuck the Vietnamese.  Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?

Besides, their lives would have been SO much better under Communist rule.

Right?


----------



## regent

Was it our fear that caused the costs of Vietnam. We seem to be a fearful people and our fear was used to to do what, stop dominos from falling over. Was it our leadership that was fearful and afraid to leave Vietnam alone or was it we the citizens that were fearful. Was the whole scenario repeated in Iraq and Afghanistan, again using our fear or again was it the leadership's fear we were responding to?  
I was reminded of FDR his inauguration speech and his response to fear. And there was fear in America, and its possible that FDR could have used that fear to do all the things Republicans later accused him of doing or wanting to do. How fearful a people are we?


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Washington had stuck to strategic decisions instead of getting down to the tactical level and making targeting decisions, the war would have been over quickly and Vietnam would have been liberated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic dave, just pathetic
> 
> After all these years and all those senseless deaths that there are still those trying to refight Vietnam as a way to somehow justify the enormous blunder we made in getting involved in a civil war
> 
> Just so we could kill Commies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like Bode, huh?
> 
> Fuck the Vietnamese.  Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?
> 
> Besides, their lives would have been SO much better under Communist rule.
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...


Save it Dave....your concern that it was worth 60,000 lives to protect their freedom falls flat. 

Communists won, domino theory never happened, world did not end, we went on with our lives


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic dave, just pathetic
> 
> After all these years and all those senseless deaths that there are still those trying to refight Vietnam as a way to somehow justify the enormous blunder we made in getting involved in a civil war
> 
> Just so we could kill Commies
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Bode, huh?
> 
> Fuck the Vietnamese.  Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?
> 
> Besides, their lives would have been SO much better under Communist rule.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save it Dave....your concern that it was worth 60,000 lives to protect their freedom falls flat.
> 
> Communists won, domino theory never happened, world did not end, we went on with our lives
Click to expand...

And the communists killed 2 and a quarter million people after we left.

Hey ho.  Collateral damage on the way to the Worker's Paradise, right?

You just make sure you don't condemn it.  They'll take away your lefty card.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Bode, huh?
> 
> Fuck the Vietnamese.  Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?
> 
> Besides, their lives would have been SO much better under Communist rule.
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save it Dave....your concern that it was worth 60,000 lives to protect their freedom falls flat.
> 
> Communists won, domino theory never happened, world did not end, we went on with our lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the communists killed 2 and a quarter million people after we left.
> 
> Hey ho.  Collateral damage on the way to the Worker's Paradise, right?
> 
> You just make sure you don't condemn it.  They'll take away your lefty card.
Click to expand...

Not in VietNam they didn't. To stop the slaughter in Cambodia we would have had to escalate the theater and send tens of thousands more boys to their deaths. It still would not have made a difference
It was VietNam who invaded Cambodia and put an end to the Khmer Rouge and Pol Pot


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Bode, huh?
> 
> Fuck the Vietnamese.  Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?
> 
> Besides, their lives would have been SO much better under Communist rule.
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save it Dave....your concern that it was worth 60,000 lives to protect their freedom falls flat.
> 
> Communists won, domino theory never happened, world did not end, we went on with our lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the communists killed 2 and a quarter million people after we left.
> 
> Hey ho.  Collateral damage on the way to the Worker's Paradise, right?
> 
> You just make sure you don't condemn it.  They'll take away your lefty card.
Click to expand...


In Cambodia.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save it Dave....your concern that it was worth 60,000 lives to protect their freedom falls flat.
> 
> Communists won, domino theory never happened, world did not end, we went on with our lives
> 
> 
> 
> And the communists killed 2 and a quarter million people after we left.
> 
> Hey ho.  Collateral damage on the way to the Worker's Paradise, right?
> 
> You just make sure you don't condemn it.  They'll take away your lefty card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in VietNam they didn't.
Click to expand...

Tens of thousands died at the hands of those you so passionately defend.


rightwinger said:


> To stop the slaughter in Cambodia we would have had to escalate the theater and send tens of thousands more boys to their deaths. It still would not have made a difference
> It was VietNam who invaded Cambodia and put an end to the Khmer Rouge and Pol Pot


You know we were conducting operations in Cambodia, right?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save it Dave....your concern that it was worth 60,000 lives to protect their freedom falls flat.
> 
> Communists won, domino theory never happened, world did not end, we went on with our lives
> 
> 
> 
> And the communists killed 2 and a quarter million people after we left.
> 
> Hey ho.  Collateral damage on the way to the Worker's Paradise, right?
> 
> You just make sure you don't condemn it.  They'll take away your lefty card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Cambodia.
Click to expand...

Many in Vietnam.  

DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER






I'll never understand the leftist need to ignore and distort the murderous nature of Communism.


----------



## Synthaholic

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your own link:
> 
> _"Of course Tammy Duckworth is a hero," Walsh said _
> 
> _Her service demands our thanks and our respect but not our vote," Walsh said, charging Duckworth with *not speaking out on issues such as debt and health care*._
> 
> 
> Sounds like more phoney outrage from the left.  You people have pissed on the honor and respect of the military for decades and now you pretend your offended by a Repub who wants to talk about the issues instead of talking about military service.
> 
> Carry on dipshits....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're citing Walsh's contention as your proof???
> 
> Question:  how big of a fucking idiot are you?
> 
> 
> 
> *Tammy Duckworth on her opponent Joe Walsh: "He's the one who's been bringing up the military service"*
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight, "Piers Morgan Tonight" welcomed Lt. Col.*Tammy Duckworth*  for a candid interview on fighting for her country, politics in America  and her race for Congress. Duckworth is running in Illinois for the  eighth Congressional District seat against opponent Rep. *Joe Walsh*. Last week Walsh said Duckworth should stop talking about her service on the campaign trail.
> 
> 
> "I dont mind if he attacks me personally," said Duckworth. "But when  he says a veteran is not a true hero if they speak about their military  service he's now discouraging 23 million veterans across this great  nation from speaking about their service at a time when young vets  coming home need to be talking about the leadership skills they  developed in the military."
> 
> 
> *Duckworth also noted that she has already been "fighting him [Walsh]  on the issue" and that Walsh has been the one "bringing up the military  service." *
> 
> 
> *"He's the one that challenged me, you know, invited me to a town hall  meeting during a weekend when I actually have National Guard duty. So,  I've been talking about the issues."*
> *
> Watch the clip and listen to the interview, as Duckworth explains who is really talking about the issues.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're citing Duckworth's contention as your proof???
> 
> Question:  how big of a fucking idiot are you?
Click to expand...



  Went right over your head, didn't it?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the number of leftists involved in treason during the Vietnam War, the courts would be tied up for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your lame answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you can't accept the fact that liberals can do bad things.
> 
> But they can.  And do.
> 
> See, one of the differences between us is that I can acknowledge that conservatives sometimes break the law.
> 
> However, there are no enemies on the left.  When a liberal breaks the law, you pretend it didn't happen, or claim it was a good thing -- like you're doing with Kerry advocating a US surrender on the terms he was handed by Madame Binh.
> 
> No enemies on the left.  And that includes Communists.
Click to expand...

All your deflections and hand-waving doesn't work.

I'll ask you again:

Why do Republican presidents put politics ahead of their duty to uphold the Constitution?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie.
> 
> A LOT.
> 
> But then, you're a leftist.
> 
> Meanwhile, you project your own hatred of the military on others. * Did you know more troops have died in Afghanistan under Obama's command than under Bush's?*  True story -- yet not a word of concern from you.
> 
> Let me guess -- you think they should feel honored to have died under The One.  And that troops killed under Bush are MORE DEAD than troops killed under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Obama has treated Afghanistan as a war to be won and engaged, rather than as an excuse to get rid of the guy who tried to hurt his daddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was Saddam, dumbass.  He lived in Iraq, until he was executed by his own people.  You wept bitterly when that happened, didn't you?  Most people are aware that Iraq is not Afghanistan.
Click to expand...


Your lack of reading comprehension is either pathetic, or just more of your typical dishonesty.  Here - I'll break it down for you:

That's because Obama has treated Afghanistan as a war to be won and  engaged (Bush let bin Laden escape through Tora Bora in order to ramp up his expansion of the War On Terror), rather than as an excuse to get rid of the guy who tried to  hurt his daddy (Bush used 911 as an excuse to go after Saddam).

Of course, you knew what I was saying.  You may be a fool and a tool or the Conservative fringe, but you're not an idiot.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Washington had stuck to strategic decisions instead of getting down to the tactical level and making targeting decisions, the war would have been over quickly and Vietnam would have been liberated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic dave, just pathetic
> 
> After all these years and all those senseless deaths that there are still those trying to refight Vietnam as a way to somehow justify the enormous blunder we made in getting involved in a civil war
> 
> Just so we could kill Commies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like Bode, huh?
> 
> *Fuck the Vietnamese.  Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?
> *
> Besides, their lives would have been SO much better under Communist rule.
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...

Then why didn't Saint Ronnie send troops to Afghanistan to repel the Communist invasion?  

Was his attitude "_Fuck the Afghans.  Why should those brown people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms we have?_"

Now deflect, little doggie.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your lame answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you can't accept the fact that liberals can do bad things.
> 
> But they can.  And do.
> 
> See, one of the differences between us is that I can acknowledge that conservatives sometimes break the law.
> 
> However, there are no enemies on the left.  When a liberal breaks the law, you pretend it didn't happen, or claim it was a good thing -- like you're doing with Kerry advocating a US surrender on the terms he was handed by Madame Binh.
> 
> No enemies on the left.  And that includes Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All your deflections and hand-waving doesn't work.
> 
> I'll ask you again:
> 
> Why do Republican presidents put politics ahead of their duty to uphold the Constitution?
Click to expand...

Your concern for the Constitution would be touching if you didn't mindlessly support politicians who violate it.

But then again, there are no enemies on the left.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Obama has treated Afghanistan as a war to be won and engaged, rather than as an excuse to get rid of the guy who tried to hurt his daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> That was Saddam, dumbass.  He lived in Iraq, until he was executed by his own people.  You wept bitterly when that happened, didn't you?  Most people are aware that Iraq is not Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of reading comprehension is either pathetic, or just more of your typical dishonesty.  Here - I'll break it down for you:
> 
> That's because Obama has treated Afghanistan as a war to be won and  engaged (Bush let bin Laden escape through Tora Bora in order to ramp up his expansion of the War On Terror), rather than as an excuse to get rid of the guy who tried to  hurt his daddy (Bush used 911 as an excuse to go after Saddam).
> 
> Of course, you knew what I was saying.  You may be a fool and a tool or the Conservative fringe, but you're not an idiot.
Click to expand...

So, you fucked up, and it's MY fault.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic dave, just pathetic
> 
> After all these years and all those senseless deaths that there are still those trying to refight Vietnam as a way to somehow justify the enormous blunder we made in getting involved in a civil war
> 
> Just so we could kill Commies
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Bode, huh?
> 
> *Fuck the Vietnamese.  Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?
> *
> Besides, their lives would have been SO much better under Communist rule.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why didn't Saint Ronnie send troops to Afghanistan to repel the Communist invasion?
> 
> Was his attitude "_Fuck the Afghans.  Why should those brown people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms we have?_"
> 
> Now deflect, little doggie.
Click to expand...


Oh, you mean deflect like bringing up Reagan?


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the communists killed 2 and a quarter million people after we left.
> 
> Hey ho.  Collateral damage on the way to the Worker's Paradise, right?
> 
> You just make sure you don't condemn it.  They'll take away your lefty card.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in VietNam they didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of thousands died at the hands of those you so passionately defend.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To stop the slaughter in Cambodia we would have had to escalate the theater and send tens of thousands more boys to their deaths. It still would not have made a difference
> It was VietNam who invaded Cambodia and put an end to the Khmer Rouge and Pol Pot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know we were conducting operations in Cambodia, right?
Click to expand...


We bombed Cambodia because North Vietnam was using Cambodian territory to bring supplies to troops in the South. It had nothing to do with Pol Pot or Khmer Rouge


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Washington had stuck to strategic decisions instead of getting down to the tactical level and making targeting decisions, the war would have been over quickly and Vietnam would have been liberated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic dave, just pathetic
> 
> After all these years and all those senseless deaths that there are still those trying to refight Vietnam as a way to somehow justify the enormous blunder we made in getting involved in a civil war
> 
> Just so we could kill Commies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like Bode, huh?
> 
> Fuck the Vietnamese.  Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?
> 
> Besides, their lives would have been SO much better under Communist rule.
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...


It....Wasn't...Our...Business.

Just like our Civil War was not England's business.   They were smart enough to stay out.   We were the stupid ones....and many people died for that stupidity.


----------



## Too Tall

Synthaholic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> trashing vets to win elections.
> 
> 
> Its a republican standard
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry
> Cleland
> Duckworth
> 
> All served honorably.  All were awarded Purple Hearts.  All were slimed by wingnut cowards.
Click to expand...


McCain
North
George HW Bush

All served honorably.  All were awarded Purple Hearts.  All were slimed by wingnut cowards

One difference was none of the Republicans threw away their 'medals' and told lies about their fellow servicemen to a congressional committee for political gain.


----------



## Too Tall

bodecea said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saxby "Swiftboating Max Cleland" Chambliss.
> You forgot to mention this little fact. Vote for or against but they swiftboating that happened was all lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know his voting record as Senator and you apparently don't.  No lies since it is a matter of public record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, share that voting record with us....let me see the horror of it.
Click to expand...


Look it up yourself if you are interested.


----------



## Too Tall

bodecea said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you should have no problem naming some names.   I look forward to the list....since so many had it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Names from 45 years ago would be hard to come by and you wouldn't believe it anyway.  It was documented at the time, so take your urban legend as stuff it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF it were documented, you'd be able to pull it up....but isn't it conVEEEEEniant that you can't pull any actual, witnessed and named incidences.
> 
> It's an urban legend....or at least the vastness of such behavior is an urban legend.
Click to expand...


Your selective memory is even more conVEEEEEEEEniant.


----------



## Too Tall

bodecea said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, share that voting record with us....let me see the horror of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won;t see any horror.
> 
> He was ranked A+ by Planned Parenthood and an F- by NRA
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what he did to earn an F- by the NRA.   Maybe Too Tall can enlighten us.
Click to expand...


I could, but it would be a waste of my time.


----------



## Too Tall

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ross Nolan.  0:53.
> 
> Anti-War Protester Spits on Iraq War Veteran - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Yoo hoo, Bode!
> 
> Like most leftists, you indulge in magical thinking.  For instance, if you pretend this post isn't here, it really doesn't exist!
> 
> Reality, however, disagrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one...impressive
Click to expand...


It blows your 'urban legend' out of the water, and there were many more.


----------



## Too Tall

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a bad thing, but it apparently leaves one woefully unprepared for leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree, if that were all you had to go on. Add in a Harvard Law degree, eight years in the Illinois Senate and four years as a US Senator and you start to get some cred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget to toss in a media that refused to vet him and stupid voters who swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.
> 
> All that and he's STILL incompetent.
Click to expand...



Obama was fully vetted by the Republicans

They brought up Reverand Wright, Bill Ayers, Birth Certificates, Michelle hating America 

Didn't work too well did it?[/QUOTE]

The vetting process is supposed to be done by the impartial press.  Didn't happen!


----------



## Too Tall

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> one...impressive
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but we were assured it NEVER happened!
> 
> Looks like your side lied, huh?  Tell me, as a veteran -- how does it feel to defend the people who would spit on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pathetic, coming from someone who - to this day - defends people who outed a covert CIA agent.
Click to expand...


I have never defended Richard Armitage, never!


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in VietNam they didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands died at the hands of those you so passionately defend.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To stop the slaughter in Cambodia we would have had to escalate the theater and send tens of thousands more boys to their deaths. It still would not have made a difference
> It was VietNam who invaded Cambodia and put an end to the Khmer Rouge and Pol Pot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know we were conducting operations in Cambodia, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We bombed Cambodia because North Vietnam was using Cambodian territory to bring supplies to troops in the South. It had nothing to do with Pol Pot or Khmer Rouge
Click to expand...

We had boots on the ground, too.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic dave, just pathetic
> 
> After all these years and all those senseless deaths that there are still those trying to refight Vietnam as a way to somehow justify the enormous blunder we made in getting involved in a civil war
> 
> Just so we could kill Commies
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Bode, huh?
> 
> Fuck the Vietnamese.  Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?
> 
> Besides, their lives would have been SO much better under Communist rule.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It....Wasn't...Our...Business.
> 
> Just like our Civil War was not England's business.   They were smart enough to stay out.   We were the stupid ones....and many people died for that stupidity.
Click to expand...

You can blame war-mongering Democrats for that.


----------



## Too Tall

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They most certainly do.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> 18 USC § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments | LII / Legal Information Institute
> Any citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.​
> And then there's the UCMJ:
> ART. 104. AIDING THE ENEMY
> Any person who--
> 
> (1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or
> 
> (2) *without proper authority*, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or *communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly*;
> 
> shall suffer death or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.​But you'll continue to bitterly cling to your ignorance.
> 
> No shit.  And he broke the law.
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey braveman:  Right here, right now, I am rubber-stamping our surrender to the North Koreans!
> 
> Doesn't mean shit, does it?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you'd advocate the US surrender to Communists is not at all surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn Dave......you are really off the deep end on this one
> 
> Treason, surrendering to the enemy,.....you are not usually this bizarre
> 
> The alleged proof you are posting is just rightwing propaganda taken to the extreme
Click to expand...


Publishing sections of the US Code and the UCMJ aren't propaganda dipshit, they are civilian and military LAW.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was Saddam, dumbass.  He lived in Iraq, until he was executed by his own people.  You wept bitterly when that happened, didn't you?  Most people are aware that Iraq is not Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of reading comprehension is either pathetic, or just more of your typical dishonesty.  Here - I'll break it down for you:
> 
> That's because Obama has treated Afghanistan as a war to be won and  engaged (Bush let bin Laden escape through Tora Bora in order to ramp up his expansion of the War On Terror), rather than as an excuse to get rid of the guy who tried to  hurt his daddy (Bush used 911 as an excuse to go after Saddam).
> 
> Of course, you knew what I was saying.  You may be a fool and a tool or the Conservative fringe, but you're not an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you fucked up, and it's MY fault.
Click to expand...

I didn't fuck up.  It's perfectly clear.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Bode, huh?
> 
> *Fuck the Vietnamese.  Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?
> *
> Besides, their lives would have been SO much better under Communist rule.
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Then why didn't Saint Ronnie send troops to Afghanistan to repel the Communist invasion?
> 
> Was his attitude "_Fuck the Afghans.  Why should those brown people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms we have?_"
> 
> Now deflect, little doggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean deflect like bringing up Reagan?
Click to expand...

OK, who in the pool, besides me, had "braveman will act like a punk bitch to keep from answering the question?"


----------



## Synthaholic

Too Tall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> trashing vets to win elections.
> 
> 
> Its a republican standard
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry
> Cleland
> Duckworth
> 
> All served honorably.  All were awarded Purple Hearts.  All were slimed by wingnut cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCain
> North
> George HW Bush
> 
> All served honorably.  All were awarded Purple Hearts.  All were slimed by wingnut cowards
> 
> One difference was none of the Republicans threw away their 'medals' and told lies about their fellow servicemen to a congressional committee for political gain.
Click to expand...

Why would wingnuts slime any of them?  Oh, that's right:  McCain and GHW Bush are RINOs, that's why.

The Left never slimed those two.  North is a felon.  Sad how the Right still reveres him.

I'll bet that braveman doesn't say anything about your deflection.


----------



## Synthaholic

Too Tall said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree, if that were all you had to go on. Add in a Harvard Law degree, eight years in the Illinois Senate and four years as a US Senator and you start to get some cred
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to toss in a media that refused to vet him and stupid voters who swooned over speeches and hopey-changey empty promises.
> 
> All that and he's STILL incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was fully vetted by the Republicans
> 
> They brought up Reverand Wright, Bill Ayers, Birth Certificates, Michelle hating America
> 
> Didn't work too well did it?
Click to expand...


The vetting process is supposed to be done by the impartial press.  Didn't happen![/QUOTE]
You fucking crybaby.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Bode, huh?
> 
> Fuck the Vietnamese.  Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?
> 
> Besides, their lives would have been SO much better under Communist rule.
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It....Wasn't...Our...Business.
> 
> Just like our Civil War was not England's business.   They were smart enough to stay out.   We were the stupid ones....and many people died for that stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can blame war-*mongering* Democrats for that.
Click to expand...



That's war winning Democrats, bitch.


----------



## Too Tall

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was supporting his fellow servicemen trying to get us out of a stupidly conceived war
> 
> A true American Patriot
> 
> 
> 
> He endorsed what the Communists, our nation's enemy, wanted.
> 
> But thanks for proving my point:  Of course, he was supporting Communists, so the left has no problem with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did what was best for his country unlike conservatives who insisted on throwing more and more soldiers into the meat grinder.....just so we could "beat the commies"
Click to expand...


LBJ was a conservative?  Who wudda thunk it!


----------



## Too Tall

Synthaholic said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry
> Cleland
> Duckworth
> 
> All served honorably.  All were awarded Purple Hearts.  All were slimed by wingnut cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCain
> North
> George HW Bush
> 
> All served honorably.  All were awarded Purple Hearts.  All were slimed by wingnut cowards
> 
> One difference was none of the Republicans threw away their 'medals' and told lies about their fellow servicemen to a congressional committee for political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would wingnuts slime any of them?  Oh, that's right:  McCain and GHW Bush are RINOs, that's why.
> 
> The Left never slimed those two.  North is a felon.  Sad how the Right still reveres him.
> 
> I'll bet that braveman doesn't say anything about your deflection.
Click to expand...


Even a dumbshot should know that there are left wingnuts as well as right wingnuts. North was awarded the Silver Star, Bronze Star Medal and two Purple Heart medals and you just slimed him.  What court of law convicted North of a felony?

GHW Bush was the subject of several MSM stories saying he bailed out of his TBM too early during WWII and let his two crewmen die.

McCain's service was demeaned many times because he crashed several planes.


----------



## daveman

Too Tall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> 18 USC § 953 - Private correspondence with foreign governments | LII / Legal Information Institute
> Any citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, with intent to influence the measures or conduct of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.​
> And then there's the UCMJ:
> ART. 104. AIDING THE ENEMY
> Any person who--
> 
> (1) aids, or attempts to aid, the enemy with arms, ammunition, supplies, money, or other things; or
> 
> (2) *without proper authority*, knowingly harbors or protects or gives intelligence to or *communicates or corresponds with or holds any intercourse with the enemy, either directly or indirectly*;
> 
> shall suffer death or such other punishment as a court-martial or military commission may direct.​But you'll continue to bitterly cling to your ignorance.
> 
> No shit.  And he broke the law.
> 
> That you'd advocate the US surrender to Communists is not at all surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Dave......you are really off the deep end on this one
> 
> Treason, surrendering to the enemy,.....you are not usually this bizarre
> 
> The alleged proof you are posting is just rightwing propaganda taken to the extreme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Publishing sections of the US Code and the UCMJ aren't propaganda dipshit, they are civilian and military LAW.
Click to expand...

It's propaganda when you show how a liberal violated them, apparently.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of reading comprehension is either pathetic, or just more of your typical dishonesty.  Here - I'll break it down for you:
> 
> That's because Obama has treated Afghanistan as a war to be won and  engaged (Bush let bin Laden escape through Tora Bora in order to ramp up his expansion of the War On Terror), rather than as an excuse to get rid of the guy who tried to  hurt his daddy (Bush used 911 as an excuse to go after Saddam).
> 
> Of course, you knew what I was saying.  You may be a fool and a tool or the Conservative fringe, but you're not an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you fucked up, and it's MY fault.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't fuck up.  It's perfectly clear.
Click to expand...

It's perfectly clear you fucked up, boy.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why didn't Saint Ronnie send troops to Afghanistan to repel the Communist invasion?
> 
> Was his attitude "_Fuck the Afghans.  Why should those brown people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms we have?_"
> 
> Now deflect, little doggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean deflect like bringing up Reagan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, who in the pool, besides me, had "braveman will act like a punk bitch to keep from answering the question?"
Click to expand...

Oh, you mean like you ran away from this question:

Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?

Or is it different when you do it?  Somehow?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry
> Cleland
> Duckworth
> 
> All served honorably.  All were awarded Purple Hearts.  All were slimed by wingnut cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCain
> North
> George HW Bush
> 
> All served honorably.  All were awarded Purple Hearts.  All were slimed by wingnut cowards
> 
> One difference was none of the Republicans threw away their 'medals' and told lies about their fellow servicemen to a congressional committee for political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would wingnuts slime any of them?  Oh, that's right:  McCain and GHW Bush are RINOs, that's why.
> 
> The Left never slimed those two.
Click to expand...

US Politics | AMERICAblog News: Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?

I'm sorry, reality was saying how wrong you are yet again.  What were you talking about?


Synthaholic said:


> I'll bet that braveman doesn't say anything about your deflection.


You've really got your frilly panties in a wad, don't you?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It....Wasn't...Our...Business.
> 
> Just like our Civil War was not England's business.   They were smart enough to stay out.   We were the stupid ones....and many people died for that stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> You can blame war-*mongering* Democrats for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's war winning Democrats, bitch.
Click to expand...


We won Vietnam?  And who started it again, exactly?


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can blame war-*mongering* Democrats for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's war winning Democrats, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We won Vietnam?  And who started it again, exactly?
Click to expand...


You're right...we pulled out under Nixon/Ford.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's war winning Democrats, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won Vietnam?  And who started it again, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right...we pulled out under Nixon/Ford.
Click to expand...

Thanks for highlighting Synthia's continued failure.  

Besides...ending the war was a good thing, right?  You should be thanking Nixon.


----------



## Synthaholic

Too Tall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain
> North
> George HW Bush
> 
> All served honorably.  All were awarded Purple Hearts.  All were slimed by wingnut cowards
> 
> One difference was none of the Republicans threw away their 'medals' and told lies about their fellow servicemen to a congressional committee for political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would wingnuts slime any of them?  Oh, that's right:  McCain and GHW Bush are RINOs, that's why.
> 
> The Left never slimed those two.  North is a felon.  Sad how the Right still reveres him.
> 
> I'll bet that braveman doesn't say anything about your deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a dumbshot should know that there are left wingnuts as well as right wingnuts.
Click to expand...


The extreme right wing fringe are called wingnuts.  That's it.




> *North was awarded the Silver Star, Bronze Star Medal and two Purple Heart medals* and you just slimed him.  What court of law convicted North of a felony?




Duke Cunningham.




> GHW Bush was the subject of several MSM stories saying he bailed out of his TBM too early during WWII and let his two crewmen die.
> 
> McCain's service was demeaned many times because he crashed several planes.




Maybe from the Right, because they are both RINOs.  Not from the Left.

If you think you have proof, show it.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you fucked up, and it's MY fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't fuck up.  It's perfectly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's perfectly clear you fucked up, boy.
Click to expand...

Okay, braveman.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean deflect like bringing up Reagan?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, who in the pool, besides me, had "braveman will act like a punk bitch to keep from answering the question?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you mean like you ran away from this question:
> 
> Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?
> 
> Or is it different when you do it?  Somehow?
Click to expand...

I didn't run from it.  First of all, you didn't ask me, you asked Rightwinger.  Second, we're not the world's policeman.  And that used to be the Conservative position going at least back to the 1930s.  But you're not a Conservative.  Third, I was pointing out that you're just a hypocrite since your "logic" falls on it's ass when you use it against your beloved monkey co-star.  That's why you throw your tantrum and refuse to answer.

Did you hold your breath until your face turned blue, too?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain
> North
> George HW Bush
> 
> All served honorably.  All were awarded Purple Hearts.  All were slimed by wingnut cowards
> 
> One difference was none of the Republicans threw away their 'medals' and told lies about their fellow servicemen to a congressional committee for political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would wingnuts slime any of them?  Oh, that's right:  McCain and GHW Bush are RINOs, that's why.
> 
> The Left never slimed those two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US Politics | AMERICAblog News: Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
> 
> I'm sorry, reality was saying how wrong you are yet again.  What were you talking about?
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet that braveman doesn't say anything about your deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've really got your frilly panties in a wad, don't you?
Click to expand...



Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?

How is that a slime?  It's a question.  Are the Left not allowed to ask questions?  The Right asked plenty of questions about Obama's birth certificate, and his pastor, and his religion, and his supposed religion, and his other supposed religion, and who he associated with in Chicago, and his college records, and how he became editor of the Harvard Review.  Why is a question about McCain off limits?

You brought it up - go ahead and answer the question, if you think it's so obvious that it's an insult for anyone to ask it.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can blame war-*mongering* Democrats for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's war winning Democrats, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We won Vietnam?  And who started it again, exactly?
Click to expand...

We didn't win Vietnam.  You keep claiming that we cut and ran under a Republican Commander in Chief.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We won Vietnam?  And who started it again, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...we pulled out under Nixon/Ford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks for highlighting Synthia's continued failure.  *
> 
> Besides...ending the war was a good thing, right?  You should be thanking Nixon.
Click to expand...


No failure.  There obviously wasn't a Democratic CiC when the Republican CiC bugged out.

Only one president at a time.  You've argued again and again in this thread that we shouldn't have cut and ran from Vietnam.  And you've also called Democrats "war-mongerers".

So the only conclusion is that you wish we would have had a Democrat in charge of the military instead of Nixon/Ford.

You're not very good at this whole 'wit' thing, are you?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The bumping of this dumb ass thread makes all of us look foolish. The man is an idiot, she may or may not be a good candidate. 

End of story. Let it go........


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> The extreme right wing fringe are called wingnuts.  That's it.



Wrong.

Definition of WING NUT

1
: a nut with wings that provide a grip for the thumb and finger
2
slang : a mentally deranged person
3
slang : one who advocates extreme measures or changes : radical

NOTE:  What you read in the left-wing echo chambers is wildly inaccurate.  Don't rely on it.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, who in the pool, besides me, had "braveman will act like a punk bitch to keep from answering the question?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean like you ran away from this question:
> 
> Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?
> 
> Or is it different when you do it?  Somehow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't run from it.  First of all, you didn't ask me, you asked Rightwinger.  Second, we're not the world's policeman.  And that used to be the Conservative position going at least back to the 1930s.  But you're not a Conservative.
Click to expand...

Have you ever noticed that when you make absolute statements, you're invariably wrong?  


Synthaholic said:


> Third, I was pointing out that you're just a hypocrite since your "logic" falls on it's ass when you use it against your beloved monkey co-star.  That's why you throw your tantrum and refuse to answer.


Okay, I'm asking you, so you'll then have the opportunity to run away from it:

Why don't those little yellow people deserve the opportunity to have the freedoms you enjoy?

Now, since you believe non-intervention is a virtue, you need to praise Reagan for staying out of Afghanistan, and condemn Obama for interfering in Libya.

But you won't.  


Synthaholic said:


> Did you hold your breath until your face turned blue, too?


No, I am not a leftist.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The extreme right wing fringe are called wingnuts.  That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Definition of WING NUT
> 
> 1
> : a nut with wings that provide a grip for the thumb and finger
> 2
> slang : a mentally deranged person
> 3
> slang : one who advocates extreme measures or changes : radical
> 
> NOTE:  What you read in the left-wing echo chambers is wildly inaccurate.  Don't rely on it.
Click to expand...

So 'moonbat' applies to Rightwingers, also?


Dumbass.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would wingnuts slime any of them?  Oh, that's right:  McCain and GHW Bush are RINOs, that's why.
> 
> The Left never slimed those two.
> 
> 
> 
> US Politics | AMERICAblog News: Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
> 
> I'm sorry, reality was saying how wrong you are yet again.  What were you talking about?
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet that braveman doesn't say anything about your deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've really got your frilly panties in a wad, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
> 
> How is that a slime?  It's a question.  Are the Left not allowed to ask questions?  The Right asked plenty of questions about Obama's birth certificate, and his pastor, and his religion, and his supposed religion, and his other supposed religion, and who he associated with in Chicago, and his college records, and how he became editor of the Harvard Review.  Why is a question about McCain off limits?
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was off limits.  You said no one on the left slimed McCain's service, and I showed you that someone did.  Stop trying to weasel out of it.  


Synthaholic said:


> You brought it up - go ahead and answer the question, if you think it's so obvious that it's an insult for anyone to ask it.


Saying the best thing a guy did for the service was to be tortured?

That's not a slime?  

Wow.  You can make yourself believe anything, no matter how stupid, can't you?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's war winning Democrats, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won Vietnam?  And who started it again, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We didn't win Vietnam.  You keep claiming that we cut and ran under a Republican Commander in Chief.
Click to expand...


So, then your post about "war winning Democrats" was just masturbation.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...we pulled out under Nixon/Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for highlighting Synthia's continued failure.  *
> 
> Besides...ending the war was a good thing, right?  You should be thanking Nixon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No failure.  There obviously wasn't a Democratic CiC when the Republican CiC bugged out.
> 
> Only one president at a time.  You've argued again and again in this thread that we shouldn't have cut and ran from Vietnam.  And you've also called Democrats "war-mongerers".
Click to expand...

A Democrat started the war that you say we shouldn't have started to begin with -- yet you fail to criticize him for it.  And you fail to praise the Republican who got us out.

Is this what leftists use instead of consistency?


Synthaholic said:


> So the only conclusion is that you wish we would have had a Democrat in charge of the military instead of Nixon/Ford.


I wish DC had stayed out of tactical decisions and let the military win the war. 

You see, unlike you, I can criticize my side when they deserve it.  

And I wish the American left, most notably John Kerry, hadn't collaborated with the enemy.


Synthaholic said:


> You're not very good at this whole 'wit' thing, are you?


Better than you, apparently.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The extreme right wing fringe are called wingnuts.  That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Definition of WING NUT
> 
> 1
> : a nut with wings that provide a grip for the thumb and finger
> 2
> slang : a mentally deranged person
> 3
> slang : one who advocates extreme measures or changes : radical
> 
> NOTE:  What you read in the left-wing echo chambers is wildly inaccurate.  Don't rely on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So 'moonbat' applies to Rightwingers, also?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

No, it doesn't, moron.  

Now tell me again how you know more than the Merriam-Webster dictionary.  It's funny!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean like you ran away from this question:
> 
> Why should those little yellow people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms you have?
> 
> Or is it different when you do it?  Somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't run from it.  First of all, you didn't ask me, you asked Rightwinger.  Second, we're not the world's policeman.  And that used to be the Conservative position going at least back to the 1930s.  But you're not a Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever noticed that when you make *absolute statements*, you're invariably wrong?
Click to expand...


You mean like you claiming that I ran away from a question you never asked me?  That kind of *absolute statement*?

You really suck at this.  




			
				braveman said:
			
		

> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third, I was pointing out that you're just a hypocrite since your "logic" falls on it's ass when you use it against your beloved monkey co-star.  That's why you throw your tantrum and refuse to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm asking you, *so you'll then have the opportunity to run away from it*:
> 
> Why don't those little yellow people deserve the opportunity to have the freedoms you enjoy?
Click to expand...


They do.  All they have to do is fight for it and convince enough of their countrymen to fight for it.

When someone is given something, they don't appreciate it or fight to keep it as hard as someone who worked to earn it and achieve it.  The majority of Vietnamese were ambivalent about the U.S. vision of 'freedom'.

Since you have failed again, by making yet another *absolute statement* that I would run away, are you going to answer my question?  Here it is again:
Was his attitude "_Fuck the Afghans.  Why should those brown people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms we have?_"​


			
				braveman said:
			
		

> Now, since you believe non-intervention is a virtue, you need to praise Reagan for staying out of Afghanistan


Of course!  You are the one clamoring for and praising war, therefore you are the hypocrite in this matter, not me.  But I had no problem with Reagan ssupplying weapons to Afghans who were fighting the Soviets, and I would have had no problem with us supplying weapons to the Vietnamese.




			
				Whiny Fucking Pussy said:
			
		

> , and condemn Obama for interfering in Libya.
> 
> But you won't.




For what?  How many U.S. military did we lose in Libya?  ZERO.  How many did we lose in Bosnia?  ZERO.

You should give up now.  This thread has been a disaster for you.  




			
				braveman said:
			
		

> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hold your breath until your face turned blue, too?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not a leftist.
Click to expand...


You're not a Conservative, either.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't run from it.  First of all, you didn't ask me, you asked Rightwinger.  Second, we're not the world's policeman.  And that used to be the Conservative position going at least back to the 1930s.  But you're not a Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed that when you make *absolute statements*, you're invariably wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like you claiming that I ran away from a question you never asked me?  That kind of *absolute statement*?
> 
> You really suck at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do.  All they have to do is fight for it and convince enough of their countrymen to fight for it.
> 
> When someone is given something, they don't appreciate it or fight to keep it as hard as someone who worked to earn it and achieve it.  The majority of Vietnamese were ambivalent about the U.S. vision of 'freedom'.
> 
> Since you have failed again, by making yet another *absolute statement* that I would run away, are you going to answer my question?  Here it is again:
> Was his attitude "_Fuck the Afghans.  Why should those brown people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms we have?_"​Of course!  You are the one clamoring for and praising war, therefore you are the hypocrite in this matter, not me.  But I had no problem with Reagan ssupplying weapons to Afghans who were fighting the Soviets, and I would have had no problem with us supplying weapons to the Vietnamese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and condemn Obama for interfering in Libya.
> 
> But you won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?  How many U.S. military did we lose in Libya?  ZERO.  How many did we lose in Bosnia?  ZERO.
> 
> You should give up now.  This thread has been a disaster for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hold your breath until your face turned blue, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am not a leftist.
Click to expand...


You're not a Conservative, either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]
Give it up, boy.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Politics | AMERICAblog News: Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
> 
> I'm sorry, reality was saying how wrong you are yet again.  What were you talking about?
> 
> You've really got your frilly panties in a wad, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
> 
> How is that a slime?  It's a question.  Are the Left not allowed to ask questions?  The Right asked plenty of questions about Obama's birth certificate, and his pastor, and his religion, and his supposed religion, and his other supposed religion, and who he associated with in Chicago, and his college records, and how he became editor of the Harvard Review.  Why is a question about McCain off limits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it was off limits.  You said no one on the left slimed McCain's service, *and I showed you that someone did.*  Stop trying to weasel out of it.
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You brought it up - go ahead and answer the question, if you think it's so obvious that it's an insult for anyone to ask it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying the best thing a guy did for the service was to be tortured?
> 
> That's not a slime?
> 
> Wow.  You can make yourself believe anything, no matter how stupid, can't you?
Click to expand...


Not a slime.

You're such a cowardly weasel.  

How is it a slime?  Point out the sliming.

Answer the question:

Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?


How many more times am I going to have to ask you to answer that question?  Just so I know.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We won Vietnam?  And who started it again, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't win Vietnam.  You keep claiming that we cut and ran under a Republican Commander in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, then your post about "war winning Democrats" was just masturbation.
Click to expand...

The people, in their infinite wisdom, decided to replace a Democratic Commander in Chief with a Republican cut-and-runner, in mid-war.

Only one president at a time, Cowardly Weasel!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for highlighting Synthia's continued failure.  *
> 
> Besides...ending the war was a good thing, right?  You should be thanking Nixon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No failure.  There obviously wasn't a Democratic CiC when the Republican CiC bugged out.
> 
> Only one president at a time.  You've argued again and again in this thread that we shouldn't have cut and ran from Vietnam.  And you've also called Democrats "war-mongerers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Democrat started the war that you say we shouldn't have started to begin with -- yet you fail to criticize him for it.  And you fail to praise the Republican who got us out.
> 
> Is this what leftists use instead of consistency?
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the only conclusion is that you wish we would have had a Democrat in charge of the military instead of Nixon/Ford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish DC had stayed out of tactical decisions and let the military win the war.
> 
> You see, unlike you, I can criticize my side when they deserve it.
> 
> And I wish the American left, most notably John Kerry, hadn't collaborated with the enemy.
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very good at this whole 'wit' thing, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you, apparently.
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed that when you make *absolute statements*, you're invariably wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like you claiming that I ran away from a question you never asked me?  That kind of *absolute statement*?
> 
> You really suck at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do.  All they have to do is fight for it and convince enough of their countrymen to fight for it.
> 
> When someone is given something, they don't appreciate it or fight to keep it as hard as someone who worked to earn it and achieve it.  The majority of Vietnamese were ambivalent about the U.S. vision of 'freedom'.
> 
> Since you have failed again, by making yet another *absolute statement* that I would run away, are you going to answer my question?  Here it is again:
> Was his attitude "_Fuck the Afghans.  Why should those brown people get the chance to enjoy the same freedoms we have?_"​Of course!  You are the one clamoring for and praising war, therefore you are the hypocrite in this matter, not me.  But I had no problem with Reagan ssupplying weapons to Afghans who were fighting the Soviets, and I would have had no problem with us supplying weapons to the Vietnamese.
> 
> 
> For what?  How many U.S. military did we lose in Libya?  ZERO.  How many did we lose in Bosnia?  ZERO.
> 
> You should give up now.  This thread has been a disaster for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hold your breath until your face turned blue, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am not a leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Conservative, either.
Click to expand...

Give it up, boy.  [/QUOTE]


This post is proof that you cannot refute my arguments, and do not have the integrity to even try.

ETA:  It's also evident that still haven't mastered the quote function.


----------



## Too Tall

Synthaholic said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would wingnuts slime any of them?  Oh, that's right:  McCain and GHW Bush are RINOs, that's why.
> 
> The Left never slimed those two.  North is a felon.  Sad how the Right still reveres him.
> 
> I'll bet that braveman doesn't say anything about your deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a dumbshot should know that there are left wingnuts as well as right wingnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The extreme right wing fringe are called wingnuts.  That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *North was awarded the Silver Star, Bronze Star Medal and two Purple Heart medals* and you just slimed him.  What court of law convicted North of a felony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Duke Cunningham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHW Bush was the subject of several MSM stories saying he bailed out of his TBM too early during WWII and let his two crewmen die.
> 
> McCain's service was demeaned many times because he crashed several planes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe from the Right, because they are both RINOs.  Not from the Left.
> 
> If you think you have proof, show it.
Click to expand...


Poppy Bush: WWII Hero? Or like father like son? - Democratic Underground

Notes in Samsara: Remember George H.W. Bush's WWII controversy? Guess what...

Jennifer Fitzgerald - dKosopedia

Poppy Bush's MISTRESS Jennifer Fitzgerald - Democratic Underground


----------



## Synthaholic

Too Tall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even a dumbshot should know that there are left wingnuts as well as right wingnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The extreme right wing fringe are called wingnuts.  That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke Cunningham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHW Bush was the subject of several MSM stories saying he bailed out of his TBM too early during WWII and let his two crewmen die.
> 
> McCain's service was demeaned many times because he crashed several planes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe from the Right, because they are both RINOs.  Not from the Left.
> 
> If you think you have proof, show it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poppy Bush: WWII Hero? Or like father like son? - Democratic Underground
> 
> Notes in Samsara: Remember George H.W. Bush's WWII controversy? Guess what...
> 
> Jennifer Fitzgerald - dKosopedia
> 
> Poppy Bush's MISTRESS Jennifer Fitzgerald - Democratic Underground
Click to expand...

Democratic Underground.  

Go back to minor league ball, doofus.


----------



## BDBoop

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
> 
> How is that a slime?  It's a question.  Are the Left not allowed to ask questions?  The Right asked plenty of questions about Obama's birth certificate, and his pastor, and his religion, and his supposed religion, and his other supposed religion, and who he associated with in Chicago, and his college records, and how he became editor of the Harvard Review.  Why is a question about McCain off limits?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was off limits.  You said no one on the left slimed McCain's service, *and I showed you that someone did.*  Stop trying to weasel out of it.
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You brought it up - go ahead and answer the question, if you think it's so obvious that it's an insult for anyone to ask it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying the best thing a guy did for the service was to be tortured?
> 
> That's not a slime?
> 
> Wow.  You can make yourself believe anything, no matter how stupid, can't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a slime.
> 
> You're such a cowardly weasel.
> 
> How is it a slime?  Point out the sliming.
> 
> Answer the question:
> 
> Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
> 
> 
> How many more times am I going to have to ask you to answer that question?  Just so I know.
Click to expand...


Dear Carebear;

Please answer the man's question so the thread can die.

xoxo

Boop


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
> 
> How is that a slime?  It's a question.  Are the Left not allowed to ask questions?  The Right asked plenty of questions about Obama's birth certificate, and his pastor, and his religion, and his supposed religion, and his other supposed religion, and who he associated with in Chicago, and his college records, and how he became editor of the Harvard Review.  Why is a question about McCain off limits?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was off limits.  You said no one on the left slimed McCain's service, *and I showed you that someone did.*  Stop trying to weasel out of it.
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You brought it up - go ahead and answer the question, if you think it's so obvious that it's an insult for anyone to ask it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying the best thing a guy did for the service was to be tortured?
> 
> That's not a slime?
> 
> Wow.  You can make yourself believe anything, no matter how stupid, can't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a slime.
> 
> You're such a cowardly weasel.
> 
> How is it a slime?  Point out the sliming.
> 
> Answer the question:
> 
> Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
> 
> 
> How many more times am I going to have to ask you to answer that question?  Just so I know.
Click to expand...

The best thing you ever did for the company you worked for was getting mugged in the parking lot.

You will, predictably, be unable to understand this.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't win Vietnam.  You keep claiming that we cut and ran under a Republican Commander in Chief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, then your post about "war winning Democrats" was just masturbation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people, in their infinite wisdom, decided to replace a Democratic Commander in Chief with a Republican cut-and-runner, in mid-war.
> 
> Only one president at a time, Cowardly Weasel!
Click to expand...

You could at least have the decency to wipe up when you're done.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> This post is proof that you cannot refute my arguments, and do not have the integrity to even try.


You don't have an argument.  All you have is "Dems good, Repubs baaaad!"

And you don't want to hear anything different.



Synthaholic said:


> ETA:  It's also evident that still haven't mastered the quote function.


Perhaps if you wouldn't childishly change my username when quoting me, it might work right.

But that's never going to happen.  It makes you feel all tough, doesn't it?  

Gaea knows you need some sort of validation.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The extreme right wing fringe are called wingnuts.  That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke Cunningham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe from the Right, because they are both RINOs.  Not from the Left.
> 
> If you think you have proof, show it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy Bush: WWII Hero? Or like father like son? - Democratic Underground
> 
> Notes in Samsara: Remember George H.W. Bush's WWII controversy? Guess what...
> 
> Jennifer Fitzgerald - dKosopedia
> 
> Poppy Bush's MISTRESS Jennifer Fitzgerald - Democratic Underground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democratic Underground.
> 
> Go back to minor league ball, doofus.
Click to expand...

You have a point.  Democratic Underground is a hotbed of fundy Rethugs.


----------



## daveman

BDBoop said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was off limits.  You said no one on the left slimed McCain's service, *and I showed you that someone did.*  Stop trying to weasel out of it.
> 
> Saying the best thing a guy did for the service was to be tortured?
> 
> That's not a slime?
> 
> Wow.  You can make yourself believe anything, no matter how stupid, can't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a slime.
> 
> You're such a cowardly weasel.
> 
> How is it a slime?  Point out the sliming.
> 
> Answer the question:
> 
> Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
> 
> 
> How many more times am I going to have to ask you to answer that question?  Just so I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Carebear;
> 
> Please answer the man's question so the thread can die.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Boop
Click to expand...

I'm under no obligation to help Synthia malign McCain's service.

And yes, that's exactly what he's doing.


----------



## Too Tall

Synthaholic said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The extreme right wing fringe are called wingnuts.  That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke Cunningham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe from the Right, because they are both RINOs.  Not from the Left.
> 
> If you think you have proof, show it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy Bush: WWII Hero? Or like father like son? - Democratic Underground
> 
> Notes in Samsara: Remember George H.W. Bush's WWII controversy? Guess what...
> 
> Jennifer Fitzgerald - dKosopedia
> 
> Poppy Bush's MISTRESS Jennifer Fitzgerald - Democratic Underground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democratic Underground.
> 
> Go back to minor league ball, doofus.
Click to expand...


I assumed based on your posts that Democratic Underground was your source of news.  Did you change to the Huffington Post recently?


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We won Vietnam?  And who started it again, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...we pulled out under Nixon/Ford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for highlighting Synthia's continued failure.
> 
> Besides...ending the war was a good thing, right?  You should be thanking Nixon.
Click to expand...


One of the best thing Nixon accomplished getting us the heck out of VietNam. Took too long but he eventually got us out

In spite of Conservatives screaming...send more troops, send more troops....we got to kill more commies


----------



## Intense

daveman said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a slime.
> 
> You're such a cowardly weasel.
> 
> How is it a slime?  Point out the sliming.
> 
> Answer the question:
> 
> Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
> 
> 
> How many more times am I going to have to ask you to answer that question?  Just so I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Carebear;
> 
> Please answer the man's question so the thread can die.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Boop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm under no obligation to help Synthia malign McCain's service.
> 
> And yes, that's exactly what he's doing.
Click to expand...


McCain was adept at crashing perfectly good Aircraft. True, he paid his dues, as a POW, where reality finally hit, and he had to grow up real fast. It would be nice to see him come clean in relation to his actual role in the USS Forester disaster. Why was he transferred off of the Ship, the same day as the fire? Why was he the only one?


----------



## Synthaholic

Intense said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Carebear;
> 
> Please answer the man's question so the thread can die.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Boop
> 
> 
> 
> I'm under no obligation to help Synthia malign McCain's service.
> 
> And yes, that's exactly what he's doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCain was adept at crashing perfectly good Aircraft. True, he paid his dues, as a POW, where reality finally hit, and he had to grow up real fast. It would be nice to see him come clean in relation to his actual role in the USS Forester disaster. Why was he transferred off of the Ship, the same day as the fire? Why was he the only one?
Click to expand...

Watch it, or braveman is going to call you a Liberal who hates America.  

More likely, he will just ignore your post like he's ignored mine.  He has no integrity, you see.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...we pulled out under Nixon/Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for highlighting Synthia's continued failure.
> 
> Besides...ending the war was a good thing, right?  You should be thanking Nixon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the best thing Nixon accomplished getting us the heck out of VietNam. Took too long but he eventually got us out
> 
> In spite of Conservatives screaming...send more troops, send more troops....we got to kill more commies
Click to expand...

Poor commies.


----------



## daveman

Intense said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Carebear;
> 
> Please answer the man's question so the thread can die.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Boop
> 
> 
> 
> I'm under no obligation to help Synthia malign McCain's service.
> 
> And yes, that's exactly what he's doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCain was adept at crashing perfectly good Aircraft. True, he paid his dues, as a POW, where reality finally hit, and he had to grow up real fast. It would be nice to see him come clean in relation to his actual role in the USS Forester disaster. Why was he transferred off of the Ship, the same day as the fire? Why was he the only one?
Click to expand...

Beats me.  And as he's never going to be President, does it really matter?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm under no obligation to help Synthia malign McCain's service.
> 
> And yes, that's exactly what he's doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCain was adept at crashing perfectly good Aircraft. True, he paid his dues, as a POW, where reality finally hit, and he had to grow up real fast. It would be nice to see him come clean in relation to his actual role in the USS Forester disaster. Why was he transferred off of the Ship, the same day as the fire? Why was he the only one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch it, or braveman is going to call you a Liberal who hates America.
> 
> More likely, he will just ignore your post like he's ignored mine.  He has no integrity, you see.
Click to expand...

You were saying...?


----------



## bobgnote

_I'd like to know particulars, why McCain would be transferred, off the USS Forrestal, since now I can see how he is believed by former Forrestal crewmembers, to have caused the deadly fire:_

RockCreekFreePress Articles

USS Forrestal, July 29, 1967 - The worst accident aboard a US Navy surface vessel since WWII

BY WAYNE MADSEN/WAYNE MADSEN REPORT

The Navy released John McCains military record after a Freedom of Information Act request from the Associated Press. The record is packed with information on McCains medals and commendations but little else. The one thing that the McCain campaign does not want to see released is the record of McCains antics on board the USS Forestal in 1967. McCain was personally responsible for the deadliest fire in the history of the US Navy. That catastrophe, with 27 dead and over 100 wounded trumps McCains record as a prisoner of war in North Vietnam.

WMR has learned additional details regarding the deadly fire aboard the Navy aircraft carrier, the USS Forrestal, on July 19, 1967 in the Gulf of Tonkin. The additional details point to then-Lt. Commander John McCain playing more of a role in triggering the fire and explosions than previously reported.

On January 16, 2006, WMR reported that according to a US Navy sailor who was aboard the Forrestal on the fateful day of the fire, McCain and the Forrestals skipper, Capt. John K. Beling, were warned about the danger of using M-65 1000-lb. bombs manufactured in 1935, which were deemed too dangerous to use during World War II and, later, on B-52 bombers. The fire from the Zuni missle misfire resulted in the heavy 1000 pound bombs being knocked loose from the pylons of McCains A-4 aircraft, which were only designed to hold 500-pound bombs.

WMR further reported, The unstable bombs had a 60-second cook-off threshold in a fire situation and this warning was known to both Beling and McCain prior to the disaster. WMR also cited the potential that McCains Navy records were used against him by the neo-cons in control of the Pentagon, The neo-cons, who have had five years to examine every file within the Department of Defense, have likely accessed documents that could prove embarrassing to McCain, who was on board the USS Forrestal on July 29, 1967, and whose A-4 Skyhawk was struck by an air-toground Zuni missile that had misfired from an F-4 Phantom.

WMR has been informed that crewmen aboard the Forrestal have provided additional information about the Forrestal incident. It is believed by many crewmen and those who have investigated the case that McCain deliberately wet-started his A-4E to shake up the guy in the plane behind his A-4. Wet-starts, done either deliberately or accidentally, shoot a large flame from the tail of the aircraft.

In McCains case, the wet-start apparently cooked off and launched the Zuni rocket from the rear F-4 that touched off the explosions and massive fire. The F-4 pilot was reportedly killed in the conflagration. Wet starting was apparently a common practice among young hot-dog pilots.

McCain was quickly transferred to the USS Oriskany (the only Forrestal crewman to be immediately transferred). Three months later, McCain was shot down over North Vietnam on October 26, 1967.

As WMR previously reported, at the time of the Forrestal disaster, McCains father, Admiral John McCain, Jr., was Commander-in-Chief of US Naval Forces Europe (CINCUSNAVEUR) and was busy covering up the details of the deadly and pre-meditated June 8, 1967, Israeli attack on the NSA spy ship, the USS Liberty.

The fact that both McCains were involved in two incidents just weeks apart that resulted in a total death count of 168 on the Forrestal and the Liberty, with an additional injury count of 234 on both ships (with a number of them later dying from their wounds) with an accompanying classified paper trail inside the Pentagon, may be all that was needed to hold a Sword of Damocles over the head of the family honor-oriented McCain by the neo-cons.

WMR has also been informed by knowledgeable sources, including an ex-Navy A-4 pilot, the wet-start game was a common occurrence. However, it is between very unlikely and impossible for the Forrestal wet start to have been accidental. Wet starts were later rendered impossible by automated engine controls.

Wayne Madsen reports on military and political affairs in Washington at his website, WayneMadsenReport.com







------------------

Did John Mccain Blow up the USS Forestal Aircraft carrier - Topix

_A number of different sources are compiled.  IF McCain did wet-start his Skyhawk, he likely blew off the safety pin, of the Zuni rocket, which fired, from the F-4, right behind McCain's A-4.  OR, the wind blew that pin out of position, and an electrical surge fired the Zuni, from the F-4, whose pilot was killed, in the conflagration.

One comment claims McCain was blamed, for starting the fire, by a lot of crewmen.  It is true McCain was a screwup son of an admiral.  I don't know how he wrecked any of the planes attributed to his wild, crazy career, which may have partly been the function of SNAFU, which happens, when FUBARs are violating the standing army clause, in order to profiteer, or the US economy would collapse._

------------------

1967 USS Forrestal fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

------------------

_At the website I linked, one comment claims McCain ignited his "afterburner," without a blast shield, which is clearly wrong, since his A-4 was parked, not ready for launch, and no A-4s have burners.  Other posters corrected this, and a scholarly review follows.

But did McCain wet-start his parked A-4, to shake up a pilot, who died, in the resulting fire?  Was there a cover-up because McCain's father commanded the Pacific Fleet?  Admiral McCain was apparently involved, in covering up how Israel attacked the USS Liberty, while pubs and DDD-rats all suck AIPAC's ass and support Israel.

I wonder if that means Meat (white) Obamney gets to hide his tax returns, since if DDD-rats let McCain weaz out of a full investigation, into an alleged, fatal wet-start, the DDD-rats may just keep copying pub excesses, while letting one of the pubs they copy get away, with a lot of shit!_


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain was adept at crashing perfectly good Aircraft. True, he paid his dues, as a POW, where reality finally hit, and he had to grow up real fast. It would be nice to see him come clean in relation to his actual role in the USS Forester disaster. Why was he transferred off of the Ship, the same day as the fire? Why was he the only one?
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it, or braveman is going to call you a Liberal who hates America.
> 
> More likely, he will just ignore your post like he's ignored mine.  He has no integrity, you see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were saying...?
Click to expand...

I was saying that you are a cowardly weasel.  And you prove it again by throwing a hissy fit that I am somehow sliming McCain's service, then turn around and say it doesn't matter when a fellow traveler does it.


You have no integrity.


----------



## Synthaholic

bobgnote said:


> _I'd like to know particulars, why McCain would be transferred, off the USS Forrestal, since now I can see how he is believed by former Forrestal crewmembers, to have caused the deadly fire:_
> 
> RockCreekFreePress Articles
> 
> USS Forrestal, July 29, 1967 - The worst accident aboard a US Navy surface vessel since WWII
> 
> BY WAYNE MADSEN/WAYNE MADSEN REPORT
> 
> The Navy released John McCains military record after a Freedom of Information Act request from the Associated Press. The record is packed with information on McCains medals and commendations but little else. The one thing that the McCain campaign does not want to see released is the record of McCains antics on board the USS Forestal in 1967. McCain was personally responsible for the deadliest fire in the history of the US Navy. That catastrophe, with 27 dead and over 100 wounded trumps McCains record as a prisoner of war in North Vietnam.
> 
> WMR has learned additional details regarding the deadly fire aboard the Navy aircraft carrier, the USS Forrestal, on July 19, 1967 in the Gulf of Tonkin. The additional details point to then-Lt. Commander John McCain playing more of a role in triggering the fire and explosions than previously reported.
> 
> On January 16, 2006, WMR reported that according to a US Navy sailor who was aboard the Forrestal on the fateful day of the fire, McCain and the Forrestals skipper, Capt. John K. Beling, were warned about the danger of using M-65 1000-lb. bombs manufactured in 1935, which were deemed too dangerous to use during World War II and, later, on B-52 bombers. The fire from the Zuni missle misfire resulted in the heavy 1000 pound bombs being knocked loose from the pylons of McCains A-4 aircraft, which were only designed to hold 500-pound bombs.
> 
> WMR further reported, The unstable bombs had a 60-second cook-off threshold in a fire situation and this warning was known to both Beling and McCain prior to the disaster. WMR also cited the potential that McCains Navy records were used against him by the neo-cons in control of the Pentagon, The neo-cons, who have had five years to examine every file within the Department of Defense, have likely accessed documents that could prove embarrassing to McCain, who was on board the USS Forrestal on July 29, 1967, and whose A-4 Skyhawk was struck by an air-toground Zuni missile that had misfired from an F-4 Phantom.
> 
> WMR has been informed that crewmen aboard the Forrestal have provided additional information about the Forrestal incident. It is believed by many crewmen and those who have investigated the case that McCain deliberately wet-started his A-4E to shake up the guy in the plane behind his A-4. Wet-starts, done either deliberately or accidentally, shoot a large flame from the tail of the aircraft.
> 
> In McCains case, the wet-start apparently cooked off and launched the Zuni rocket from the rear F-4 that touched off the explosions and massive fire. The F-4 pilot was reportedly killed in the conflagration. Wet starting was apparently a common practice among young hot-dog pilots.
> 
> McCain was quickly transferred to the USS Oriskany (the only Forrestal crewman to be immediately transferred). Three months later, McCain was shot down over North Vietnam on October 26, 1967.
> 
> As WMR previously reported, at the time of the Forrestal disaster, McCains father, Admiral John McCain, Jr., was Commander-in-Chief of US Naval Forces Europe (CINCUSNAVEUR) and was busy covering up the details of the deadly and pre-meditated June 8, 1967, Israeli attack on the NSA spy ship, the USS Liberty.
> 
> The fact that both McCains were involved in two incidents just weeks apart that resulted in a total death count of 168 on the Forrestal and the Liberty, with an additional injury count of 234 on both ships (with a number of them later dying from their wounds) with an accompanying classified paper trail inside the Pentagon, may be all that was needed to hold a Sword of Damocles over the head of the family honor-oriented McCain by the neo-cons.
> 
> WMR has also been informed by knowledgeable sources, including an ex-Navy A-4 pilot, the wet-start game was a common occurrence. However, it is between very unlikely and impossible for the Forrestal wet start to have been accidental. Wet starts were later rendered impossible by automated engine controls.
> 
> Wayne Madsen reports on military and political affairs in Washington at his website, WayneMadsenReport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Did John Mccain Blow up the USS Forestal Aircraft carrier - Topix
> 
> _A number of different sources are compiled.  IF McCain did wet-start his Skyhawk, he likely blew off the safety pin, of the Zuni rocket, which fired, from the F-4, right behind McCain's A-4.  OR, the wind blew that pin out of position, and an electrical surge fired the Zuni, from the F-4, whose pilot was killed, in the conflagration.
> 
> One comment claims McCain was blamed, for starting the fire, by a lot of crewmen.  It is true McCain was a screwup son of an admiral.  I don't know how he wrecked any of the planes attributed to his wild, crazy career, which may have partly been the function of SNAFU, which happens, when FUBARs are violating the standing army clause, in order to profiteer, or the US economy would collapse._
> 
> ------------------
> 
> 1967 USS Forrestal fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ------------------
> 
> _At the website I linked, one comment claims McCain ignited his "afterburner," without a blast shield, which is clearly wrong, since his A-4 was parked, not ready for launch, and no A-4s have burners.  Other posters corrected this, and a scholarly review follows.
> 
> But did McCain wet-start his parked A-4, to shake up a pilot, who died, in the resulting fire?  Was there a cover-up because McCain's father commanded the Pacific Fleet?  Admiral McCain was apparently involved, in covering up how Israel attacked the USS Liberty, while pubs and DDD-rats all suck AIPAC's ass and support Israel.
> 
> I wonder if that means Meat (white) Obamney gets to hide his tax returns, since if DDD-rats let McCain weaz out of a full investigation, into an alleged, fatal wet-start, the DDD-rats may just keep copying pub excesses, while letting one of the pubs they copy get away, with a lot of shit!_


Wow - the U.S. Navy is sliming McCain's record!!!!!


----------



## thanatos144

So it is bad for someone to say sure a solder was a hero but that doesnt mean we have to vote for them is bad? This thread is stupid.


----------



## Intense

daveman said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm under no obligation to help Synthia malign McCain's service.
> 
> And yes, that's exactly what he's doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCain was adept at crashing perfectly good Aircraft. True, he paid his dues, as a POW, where reality finally hit, and he had to grow up real fast. It would be nice to see him come clean in relation to his actual role in the USS Forester disaster. Why was he transferred off of the Ship, the same day as the fire? Why was he the only one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beats me.  And as he's never going to be President, does it really matter?
Click to expand...


Piece of mind. Penance.


----------



## BDBoop

Synthaholic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm under no obligation to help Synthia malign McCain's service.
> 
> And yes, that's exactly what he's doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCain was adept at crashing perfectly good Aircraft. True, he paid his dues, as a POW, where reality finally hit, and he had to grow up real fast. It would be nice to see him come clean in relation to his actual role in the USS Forester disaster. Why was he transferred off of the Ship, the same day as the fire? Why was he the only one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch it, or braveman is going to call you a Liberal who hates America.
> 
> More likely, he will just ignore your post like he's ignored mine.  He has no integrity, you see.
Click to expand...


Oh, cmon Dave - just be honest.


----------



## Too Tall

Synthaholic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm under no obligation to help Synthia malign McCain's service.
> 
> And yes, that's exactly what he's doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCain was adept at crashing perfectly good Aircraft. True, he paid his dues, as a POW, where reality finally hit, and he had to grow up real fast. It would be nice to see him come clean in relation to his actual role in the USS Forester disaster. Why was he transferred off of the Ship, the same day as the fire? Why was he the only one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch it, or braveman is going to call you a Liberal who hates America.
> 
> More likely, he will just ignore your post like he's ignored mine.  He has no integrity, you see.
Click to expand...


Just another POS slandering a real hero.  Nothing new here.


----------



## Too Tall

Synthaholic said:


> bobgnote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I'd like to know particulars, why McCain would be transferred, off the USS Forrestal, since now I can see how he is believed by former Forrestal crewmembers, to have caused the deadly fire:_
> 
> RockCreekFreePress Articles
> 
> USS Forrestal, July 29, 1967 - The worst accident aboard a US Navy surface vessel since WWII
> 
> BY WAYNE MADSEN/WAYNE MADSEN REPORT
> 
> The Navy released John McCains military record after a Freedom of Information Act request from the Associated Press. The record is packed with information on McCains medals and commendations but little else. The one thing that the McCain campaign does not want to see released is the record of McCains antics on board the USS Forestal in 1967. McCain was personally responsible for the deadliest fire in the history of the US Navy. That catastrophe, with 27 dead and over 100 wounded trumps McCains record as a prisoner of war in North Vietnam.
> 
> WMR has learned additional details regarding the deadly fire aboard the Navy aircraft carrier, the USS Forrestal, on July 19, 1967 in the Gulf of Tonkin. The additional details point to then-Lt. Commander John McCain playing more of a role in triggering the fire and explosions than previously reported.
> 
> On January 16, 2006, WMR reported that according to a US Navy sailor who was aboard the Forrestal on the fateful day of the fire, McCain and the Forrestals skipper, Capt. John K. Beling, were warned about the danger of using M-65 1000-lb. bombs manufactured in 1935, which were deemed too dangerous to use during World War II and, later, on B-52 bombers. The fire from the Zuni missle misfire resulted in the heavy 1000 pound bombs being knocked loose from the pylons of McCains A-4 aircraft, which were only designed to hold 500-pound bombs.
> 
> WMR further reported, The unstable bombs had a 60-second cook-off threshold in a fire situation and this warning was known to both Beling and McCain prior to the disaster. WMR also cited the potential that McCains Navy records were used against him by the neo-cons in control of the Pentagon, The neo-cons, who have had five years to examine every file within the Department of Defense, have likely accessed documents that could prove embarrassing to McCain, who was on board the USS Forrestal on July 29, 1967, and whose A-4 Skyhawk was struck by an air-toground Zuni missile that had misfired from an F-4 Phantom.
> 
> WMR has been informed that crewmen aboard the Forrestal have provided additional information about the Forrestal incident. It is believed by many crewmen and those who have investigated the case that McCain deliberately wet-started his A-4E to shake up the guy in the plane behind his A-4. Wet-starts, done either deliberately or accidentally, shoot a large flame from the tail of the aircraft.
> 
> In McCains case, the wet-start apparently cooked off and launched the Zuni rocket from the rear F-4 that touched off the explosions and massive fire. The F-4 pilot was reportedly killed in the conflagration. Wet starting was apparently a common practice among young hot-dog pilots.
> 
> McCain was quickly transferred to the USS Oriskany (the only Forrestal crewman to be immediately transferred). Three months later, McCain was shot down over North Vietnam on October 26, 1967.
> 
> As WMR previously reported, at the time of the Forrestal disaster, McCains father, Admiral John McCain, Jr., was Commander-in-Chief of US Naval Forces Europe (CINCUSNAVEUR) and was busy covering up the details of the deadly and pre-meditated June 8, 1967, Israeli attack on the NSA spy ship, the USS Liberty.
> 
> The fact that both McCains were involved in two incidents just weeks apart that resulted in a total death count of 168 on the Forrestal and the Liberty, with an additional injury count of 234 on both ships (with a number of them later dying from their wounds) with an accompanying classified paper trail inside the Pentagon, may be all that was needed to hold a Sword of Damocles over the head of the family honor-oriented McCain by the neo-cons.
> 
> WMR has also been informed by knowledgeable sources, including an ex-Navy A-4 pilot, the wet-start game was a common occurrence. However, it is between very unlikely and impossible for the Forrestal wet start to have been accidental. Wet starts were later rendered impossible by automated engine controls.
> 
> Wayne Madsen reports on military and political affairs in Washington at his website, WayneMadsenReport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Did John Mccain Blow up the USS Forestal Aircraft carrier - Topix
> 
> _A number of different sources are compiled.  IF McCain did wet-start his Skyhawk, he likely blew off the safety pin, of the Zuni rocket, which fired, from the F-4, right behind McCain's A-4.  OR, the wind blew that pin out of position, and an electrical surge fired the Zuni, from the F-4, whose pilot was killed, in the conflagration.
> 
> One comment claims McCain was blamed, for starting the fire, by a lot of crewmen.  It is true McCain was a screwup son of an admiral.  I don't know how he wrecked any of the planes attributed to his wild, crazy career, which may have partly been the function of SNAFU, which happens, when FUBARs are violating the standing army clause, in order to profiteer, or the US economy would collapse._
> 
> ------------------
> 
> 1967 USS Forrestal fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ------------------
> 
> _At the website I linked, one comment claims McCain ignited his "afterburner," without a blast shield, which is clearly wrong, since his A-4 was parked, not ready for launch, and no A-4s have burners.  Other posters corrected this, and a scholarly review follows.
> 
> But did McCain wet-start his parked A-4, to shake up a pilot, who died, in the resulting fire?  Was there a cover-up because McCain's father commanded the Pacific Fleet?  Admiral McCain was apparently involved, in covering up how Israel attacked the USS Liberty, while pubs and DDD-rats all suck AIPAC's ass and support Israel.
> 
> I wonder if that means Meat (white) Obamney gets to hide his tax returns, since if DDD-rats let McCain weaz out of a full investigation, into an alleged, fatal wet-start, the DDD-rats may just keep copying pub excesses, while letting one of the pubs they copy get away, with a lot of shit!_
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - the U.S. Navy is sliming McCain's record!!!!!
Click to expand...


Negative dirtbag, Wayne Madsen just making believe that he knows something.  I have been on the USS Forrestal and they don't park aircraft nose to tail.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it, or braveman is going to call you a Liberal who hates America.
> 
> More likely, he will just ignore your post like he's ignored mine.  He has no integrity, you see.
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was saying that you are a cowardly weasel.
Click to expand...

You were saying I would ignore his post.

You were wrong.  But then, that's your default mode.


Synthaholic said:


> And you prove it again by throwing a hissy fit that I am somehow sliming McCain's service, then turn around and say it doesn't matter when a fellow traveler does it.


The reason I said you're sliming McCain's service is because you said you weren't, when you clearly are.

Dumbass.  And liar.


Synthaholic said:


> You have no integrity.


I agree, if by "have no integrity" you mean "think I'm a retard".


----------



## daveman

Intense said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain was adept at crashing perfectly good Aircraft. True, he paid his dues, as a POW, where reality finally hit, and he had to grow up real fast. It would be nice to see him come clean in relation to his actual role in the USS Forester disaster. Why was he transferred off of the Ship, the same day as the fire? Why was he the only one?
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me.  And as he's never going to be President, does it really matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piece of mind. Penance.
Click to expand...

A lot of people need to do penance for wrongdoing.

Many never do.  And you can't make them.

For instance, I can't make Kerry do penance for supporting our nation's enemy and lying about our servicemen.


----------



## daveman

BDBoop said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain was adept at crashing perfectly good Aircraft. True, he paid his dues, as a POW, where reality finally hit, and he had to grow up real fast. It would be nice to see him come clean in relation to his actual role in the USS Forester disaster. Why was he transferred off of the Ship, the same day as the fire? Why was he the only one?
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it, or braveman is going to call you a Liberal who hates America.
> 
> More likely, he will just ignore your post like he's ignored mine.  He has no integrity, you see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, cmon Dave - just be honest.
Click to expand...

I always am.  NOTE:  Synthia is a little butthurt bitch.  You can't trust his word for anything.


----------



## stars

That is so sad...life is sad.


----------



## Synthaholic

Too Tall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain was adept at crashing perfectly good Aircraft. True, he paid his dues, as a POW, where reality finally hit, and he had to grow up real fast. It would be nice to see him come clean in relation to his actual role in the USS Forester disaster. Why was he transferred off of the Ship, the same day as the fire? Why was he the only one?
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it, or braveman is going to call you a Liberal who hates America.
> 
> More likely, he will just ignore your post like he's ignored mine.  He has no integrity, you see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another POS slandering a real hero.  Nothing new here.
Click to expand...

Why don't you show braveman how it's done and answer the question:

Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?


----------



## Synthaholic

Too Tall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobgnote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I'd like to know particulars, why McCain would be transferred, off the USS Forrestal, since now I can see how he is believed by former Forrestal crewmembers, to have caused the deadly fire:_
> 
> RockCreekFreePress Articles
> 
> USS Forrestal, July 29, 1967 - The worst accident aboard a US Navy surface vessel since WWII
> 
> BY WAYNE MADSEN/WAYNE MADSEN REPORT
> 
> The Navy released John McCains military record after a Freedom of Information Act request from the Associated Press. The record is packed with information on McCains medals and commendations but little else. The one thing that the McCain campaign does not want to see released is the record of McCains antics on board the USS Forestal in 1967. McCain was personally responsible for the deadliest fire in the history of the US Navy. That catastrophe, with 27 dead and over 100 wounded trumps McCains record as a prisoner of war in North Vietnam.
> 
> WMR has learned additional details regarding the deadly fire aboard the Navy aircraft carrier, the USS Forrestal, on July 19, 1967 in the Gulf of Tonkin. The additional details point to then-Lt. Commander John McCain playing more of a role in triggering the fire and explosions than previously reported.
> 
> On January 16, 2006, WMR reported that according to a US Navy sailor who was aboard the Forrestal on the fateful day of the fire, McCain and the Forrestals skipper, Capt. John K. Beling, were warned about the danger of using M-65 1000-lb. bombs manufactured in 1935, which were deemed too dangerous to use during World War II and, later, on B-52 bombers. The fire from the Zuni missle misfire resulted in the heavy 1000 pound bombs being knocked loose from the pylons of McCains A-4 aircraft, which were only designed to hold 500-pound bombs.
> 
> WMR further reported, The unstable bombs had a 60-second cook-off threshold in a fire situation and this warning was known to both Beling and McCain prior to the disaster. WMR also cited the potential that McCains Navy records were used against him by the neo-cons in control of the Pentagon, The neo-cons, who have had five years to examine every file within the Department of Defense, have likely accessed documents that could prove embarrassing to McCain, who was on board the USS Forrestal on July 29, 1967, and whose A-4 Skyhawk was struck by an air-toground Zuni missile that had misfired from an F-4 Phantom.
> 
> WMR has been informed that crewmen aboard the Forrestal have provided additional information about the Forrestal incident. It is believed by many crewmen and those who have investigated the case that McCain deliberately wet-started his A-4E to shake up the guy in the plane behind his A-4. Wet-starts, done either deliberately or accidentally, shoot a large flame from the tail of the aircraft.
> 
> In McCains case, the wet-start apparently cooked off and launched the Zuni rocket from the rear F-4 that touched off the explosions and massive fire. The F-4 pilot was reportedly killed in the conflagration. Wet starting was apparently a common practice among young hot-dog pilots.
> 
> McCain was quickly transferred to the USS Oriskany (the only Forrestal crewman to be immediately transferred). Three months later, McCain was shot down over North Vietnam on October 26, 1967.
> 
> As WMR previously reported, at the time of the Forrestal disaster, McCains father, Admiral John McCain, Jr., was Commander-in-Chief of US Naval Forces Europe (CINCUSNAVEUR) and was busy covering up the details of the deadly and pre-meditated June 8, 1967, Israeli attack on the NSA spy ship, the USS Liberty.
> 
> The fact that both McCains were involved in two incidents just weeks apart that resulted in a total death count of 168 on the Forrestal and the Liberty, with an additional injury count of 234 on both ships (with a number of them later dying from their wounds) with an accompanying classified paper trail inside the Pentagon, may be all that was needed to hold a Sword of Damocles over the head of the family honor-oriented McCain by the neo-cons.
> 
> WMR has also been informed by knowledgeable sources, including an ex-Navy A-4 pilot, the wet-start game was a common occurrence. However, it is between very unlikely and impossible for the Forrestal wet start to have been accidental. Wet starts were later rendered impossible by automated engine controls.
> 
> Wayne Madsen reports on military and political affairs in Washington at his website, WayneMadsenReport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Did John Mccain Blow up the USS Forestal Aircraft carrier - Topix
> 
> _A number of different sources are compiled.  IF McCain did wet-start his Skyhawk, he likely blew off the safety pin, of the Zuni rocket, which fired, from the F-4, right behind McCain's A-4.  OR, the wind blew that pin out of position, and an electrical surge fired the Zuni, from the F-4, whose pilot was killed, in the conflagration.
> 
> One comment claims McCain was blamed, for starting the fire, by a lot of crewmen.  It is true McCain was a screwup son of an admiral.  I don't know how he wrecked any of the planes attributed to his wild, crazy career, which may have partly been the function of SNAFU, which happens, when FUBARs are violating the standing army clause, in order to profiteer, or the US economy would collapse._
> 
> ------------------
> 
> 1967 USS Forrestal fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ------------------
> 
> _At the website I linked, one comment claims McCain ignited his "afterburner," without a blast shield, which is clearly wrong, since his A-4 was parked, not ready for launch, and no A-4s have burners.  Other posters corrected this, and a scholarly review follows.
> 
> But did McCain wet-start his parked A-4, to shake up a pilot, who died, in the resulting fire?  Was there a cover-up because McCain's father commanded the Pacific Fleet?  Admiral McCain was apparently involved, in covering up how Israel attacked the USS Liberty, while pubs and DDD-rats all suck AIPAC's ass and support Israel.
> 
> I wonder if that means Meat (white) Obamney gets to hide his tax returns, since if DDD-rats let McCain weaz out of a full investigation, into an alleged, fatal wet-start, the DDD-rats may just keep copying pub excesses, while letting one of the pubs they copy get away, with a lot of shit!_
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - the U.S. Navy is sliming McCain's record!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negative dirtbag, Wayne Madsen just making believe that he knows something.  I have been on the USS Forrestal and they don't park aircraft nose to tail.
Click to expand...

Were you on it in 1967?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it, or braveman is going to call you a Liberal who hates America.
> 
> More likely, he will just ignore your post like he's ignored mine.  He has no integrity, you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another POS slandering a real hero.  Nothing new here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you show braveman how it's done and answer the question:
> 
> Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
Click to expand...

Tell us again how that's not a smear.  You know, lie to us.  Again.


----------



## Gadawg73

All this amounts to is an over reaction from both sides.
Walsh over reacted because it is politics and they campaign non stop this time of year.
He should have kept his mouth shut.
And the woman over reacts campaigning all the time mentioning her service and what she has given.
It is obvious to everyone she lost both legs in service to her country. We do not have to keep hearing it over and over and over again only because she wants votes. Harsh observation here? Yes, but where am I wrong? But I have no problem with her doing so and no problem with Walsh calling her out on it.
And as illistrated here all of you have over reacted.
Non issue top to bottom. Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another POS slandering a real hero.  Nothing new here.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you show braveman how it's done and answer the question:
> 
> Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us again how that's not a smear.  You know, lie to us.  Again.
Click to expand...

You have yet to tell us how it is a smear, coward.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you show braveman how it's done and answer the question:
> 
> Honestly, besides being tortured, what did McCain do to excel in the military?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again how that's not a smear.  You know, lie to us.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have yet to tell us how it is a smear, coward.
Click to expand...

The best thing you ever did for the company you worked for was getting mugged in the parking lot.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again how that's not a smear.  You know, lie to us.  Again.
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to tell us how it is a smear, coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing you ever did for the company you worked for was getting mugged in the parking lot.
Click to expand...

braveman's theme song.     [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK543f0_UKc]kenny rogers coward of the county - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to tell us how it is a smear, coward.
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing you ever did for the company you worked for was getting mugged in the parking lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> braveman's theme song.     [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK543f0_UKc]kenny rogers coward of the county - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


20 years in uniform says otherwise.

Oooh, sorry, I mentioned my service again.  I know it makes you feel inadequate.  I'm sure you're just barely adequate.  No, really!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing you ever did for the company you worked for was getting mugged in the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> braveman's theme song.     [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK543f0_UKc"]kenny rogers coward of the county - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *20 years in uniform says otherwise.*
> 
> Oooh, sorry, I mentioned my service again.  I know it makes you feel inadequate.  I'm sure you're just barely adequate.  No, really!
Click to expand...



You desperately need people to believe so, Centurion.


----------



## techieny

I'm a disabled vet and seem to get lost in the gist of this thread.  Disability is not about heroism per say.  It's about a daily struggle to forge a life.  I have a purple heart, but so do many do.  I was in Cambodia where those fucks put sharp bamboo sticks in the ground with their excrement, rats, or someone that died of disease.  Yeah, they would put their blood or some of their shit on the sticks.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> braveman's theme song.   kenny rogers coward of the county - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *20 years in uniform says otherwise.*
> 
> Oooh, sorry, I mentioned my service again.  I know it makes you feel inadequate.  I'm sure you're just barely adequate.  No, really!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You desperately need people to believe so, Centurion.
Click to expand...

You believe what you want.  Reality has little impact on you.  You're a leftist.


----------



## thanatos144

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to tell us how it is a smear, coward.
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing you ever did for the company you worked for was getting mugged in the parking lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> braveman's theme song.     [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK543f0_UKc]kenny rogers coward of the county - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Maybe you should actually listen to the song you fucking dummy. Christ your young.


----------



## daveman

thanatos144 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing you ever did for the company you worked for was getting mugged in the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> braveman's theme song.     [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK543f0_UKc]kenny rogers coward of the county - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should actually listen to the song you fucking dummy. Christ your young.
Click to expand...


  Synthia fails yet again.


----------



## Synthaholic

thanatos144 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing you ever did for the company you worked for was getting mugged in the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> braveman's theme song.     [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK543f0_UKc]kenny rogers coward of the county - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should actually listen to the song you fucking dummy. Christ your young.
Click to expand...

The lyrics weren't the point.  Just the title.  If I was making the lyrics the focal point, I would have posted the lyrics.

See how that works?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> braveman's theme song.   kenny rogers coward of the county - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should actually listen to the song you fucking dummy. Christ your young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lyrics weren't the point.  Just the title.  If I was making the lyrics the focal point, I would have posted the lyrics.
> 
> See how that works?
Click to expand...

Fail.  Loser.


----------



## Gadawg73

This thread is CLASSIC PISSING CONTEST.


----------



## Synthaholic

Gadawg73 said:


> This thread is CLASSIC PISSING CONTEST.


Except, braveman only ends up pissing on his own leg.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is CLASSIC PISSING CONTEST.
> 
> 
> 
> Except, braveman only ends up pissing on his own leg.
Click to expand...

Leave me out of your twisted fantasies, you freak.


----------



## thanatos144

Synthaholic said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> braveman's theme song.   kenny rogers coward of the county - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should actually listen to the song you fucking dummy. Christ your young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lyrics weren't the point.  Just the title.  If I was making the lyrics the focal point, I would have posted the lyrics.
> 
> See how that works?
Click to expand...


No instead you post the whole song you pedantic fool..


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is CLASSIC PISSING CONTEST.
> 
> 
> 
> Except, braveman only ends up pissing on his own leg.
Click to expand...

braveman's favorite race car driver is Dick Trickle.


True story!


----------



## thanatos144

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is CLASSIC PISSING CONTEST.
> 
> 
> 
> Except, braveman only ends up pissing on his own leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> braveman's favorite race car driver is Dick Trickle.
> 
> 
> True story!
Click to expand...


Just like every 12 year old saying the name dick makes you laugh.....Gonna make a fart reference too you ignorant ass?


----------



## Synthaholic

thanatos144 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, braveman only ends up pissing on his own leg.
> 
> 
> 
> braveman's favorite race car driver is Dick Trickle.
> 
> 
> True story!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like every 12 year old saying the name dick makes you laugh.....Gonna make a fart reference too you ignorant ass?
Click to expand...

Oh, you mean like this:



thanatos144 said:


> free speech did not make the dick insane.



Dumbass.


----------



## thanatos144

Synthaholic said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> braveman's favorite race car driver is Dick Trickle.
> 
> 
> True story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like every 12 year old saying the name dick makes you laugh.....Gonna make a fart reference too you ignorant ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you mean like this:
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> free speech did not make the dick insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


You really have a comprehension issue dont you? At what point in that post was I making a childish giggle joke about the word dick? You are just a idiot.


----------



## Synthaholic

thanatos144 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like every 12 year old saying the name dick makes you laugh.....Gonna make a fart reference too you ignorant ass?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean like this:
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> free speech did not make the dick insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really have a comprehension issue dont you? At what point in that post was I making a childish giggle joke about the word dick? You are just a idiot.
Click to expand...

OK, without my supposed giggling:

Why are you sucking braveman's dick?


----------



## thanatos144

Synthaholic said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean like this:
> 
> ​
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a comprehension issue dont you? At what point in that post was I making a childish giggle joke about the word dick? You are just a idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, without my supposed giggling:
> 
> Why are you sucking braveman's dick?
Click to expand...


I am not sucking anyones dick you tard I am showing how completely ignorant you are....


----------



## Synthaholic

thanatos144 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a comprehension issue dont you? At what point in that post was I making a childish giggle joke about the word dick? You are just a idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, without my supposed giggling:
> 
> Why are you sucking braveman's dick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sucking anyones dick you tard I am showing how completely ignorant you are....
Click to expand...

You're not doing a very good job, dick.


----------



## thanatos144

Synthaholic said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, without my supposed giggling:
> 
> Why are you sucking braveman's dick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sucking anyones dick you tard I am showing how completely ignorant you are....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not doing a very good job, dick.
Click to expand...


Only you dont see it you ignorant ass.


----------



## Synthaholic

thanatos144 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sucking anyones dick you tard I am showing how completely ignorant you are....
> 
> 
> 
> You're not doing a very good job, dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only you dont see it you ignorant ass.
Click to expand...

I see that you're a dick.  No worries.

And braveman appreciates you doing his online tough guy act for him - he ran out of 3rd grade insults.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is CLASSIC PISSING CONTEST.
> 
> 
> 
> Except, braveman only ends up pissing on his own leg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> braveman's favorite race car driver is Dick Trickle.
> 
> 
> True story!
Click to expand...


Dick jokes.  The epitome of leftist humor.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean like this:
> 
> ​
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a comprehension issue dont you? At what point in that post was I making a childish giggle joke about the word dick? You are just a idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, without my supposed giggling:
> 
> Why are you sucking braveman's dick?
Click to expand...

Oh, look:  A leftist making homophobic remarks.

Perhaps you can explain what's wrong with being gay.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not doing a very good job, dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only you dont see it you ignorant ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that you're a dick.  No worries.
> 
> And braveman appreciates you doing his online tough guy act for him - he ran out of 3rd grade insults.
Click to expand...

"braveman's favorite race car driver is Dick Trickle."

You can't make up hypocrisy this profound, people.


----------



## L.K.Eder

why are you even entertaining those retards, synth?


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> why are you even entertaining those retards, synth?


He's not entertaining.  At least not on purpose.


----------



## L.K.Eder

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are you even entertaining those retards, synth?
> 
> 
> 
> He's not entertaining.  At least not on purpose.
Click to expand...


fuck off, lamer


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

This thread has degenerated into some pretty childish shit. Let it die.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are you even entertaining those retards, synth?
> 
> 
> 
> He's not entertaining.  At least not on purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off, lamer
Click to expand...

That really is the best you can do, isn't it?


----------



## L.K.Eder

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not entertaining.  At least not on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off, lamer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That really is the best you can do, isn't it?
Click to expand...

still not fucking off, lamer?

found a job?

2


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off, lamer
> 
> 
> 
> That really is the best you can do, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still not fucking off, lamer?
Click to expand...

How do you propose to make me?


L.K.Eder said:


> found a job?


I've got a great job.


L.K.Eder said:


> 2


Drinking again?


----------



## L.K.Eder

daveman said:


> l.k.eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> that really is the best you can do, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> still not fucking off, lamer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you propose to make me?
> 
> 
> l.k.eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> found a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've got a great job.
> 
> 
> l.k.eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> drinking again?
Click to expand...


3


----------



## Synthaholic

Grampa Murked U said:


> This thread has degenerated into some pretty childish shit. *Let it die.*




braveman . just . can't .

He's pathological.  It's actually the only time he's logical-anything.


----------

